# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Duffers What da hell was I thinking blog

## Old Duffer

Time to get accountable, right?

I'm 56yo. 6'2" Been fighting age n genetics about 4 years now. TRT patient but been more blast than cruise. Diet shoud be cleaner but I do track it all. Protein is always about 1gram/lb. I need to tighten that up. I've been off over 6 months now n Damn I lost a lot. Sucks. My gym time is an hour/day. PPL. Chest heavy, back heavy, legs, bicep heavy, tricep heavy, off day. 

3 weeks in: 600 test prop / 450 tren ace 
20mg/day Dbol (dropped from 40mg. Stomach issues)
1mg/wk Anastrazole (yes I'm an E2 machine)
10mg/day Nolva
HCG 500/wk
NAC, Milk thistle, fist full of other worthless sups.
Up 12 pounds so far @237

----------


## Old Duffer

Time to get real






God I look like crap! Lol

----------


## Obs

Definitely following duff!
This is the first step man.
You hold your feet to the fire with a log and you will blow minds hoss

----------


## Eduke93

Look forward to seeing you progress pal!!

----------


## Capebuffalo

You just took a big step towards accountability. No excuse now. We are watching. Start busting some shit up.

----------


## Old Duffer

I'm a night owl so my info will be for yesterday unless otherwise noted

10 mins elliptical
Oly bar curls: 45x8, 65x8, 85x6/6, 45x12
Wide cable lat: 100x12, 120x8, 140x6/6/6
Narrow cable row: 80x12, 100x12, 120x6/6/6
Underhand cable lat: 80x12, 100x12, 120x8, 140x6/6
DB shrugs: 50sx12, 60x12, 70x8, 60x10, 50x6 with holds
Feeder DB press: 20sx50

3100 cals, carbs 47%, fat 27%, protein 26% (180grams)
Damn holiday food! Lol

I hope my syntax makes sense

----------


## charger69

> I'm a night owl so my info will be for yesterday unless otherwise noted
> 
> 10 mins elliptical
> Oly bar curls: 45x8, 65x8, 85x6/6, 45x12
> Wide cable lat: 100x12, 120x8, 140x6/6/6
> Narrow cable row: 80x12, 100x12, 120x6/6/6
> Underhand cable lat: 80x12, 100x12, 120x8, 140x6/6
> DB shrugs: 50sx12, 60x12, 70x8, 60x10, 50x6 with holds
> 
> ...


Similar to my main workout. I do 15,12,10,8
Lets form the 1/2 century group and show the young gun toting yahoos how its done!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Time to get accountable, right?
> 
> I'm 56yo. 6'2" Been fighting age n genetics about 4 years now. TRT patient but been more blast than cruise. Diet shoud be cleaner but I do track it all. Protein is always about 1gram/lb. I need to tighten that up. I've been off over 6 months now n Damn I lost a lot. Sucks. My gym time is an hour/day. PPL. Chest heavy, back heavy, legs, bicep heavy, tricep heavy, off day. 
> 
> 3 weeks in: 600 test prop / 450 tren ace 
> 20mg/day Dbol (dropped from 40mg. Stomach issues)
> 1mg/wk Anastrazole (yes I'm an E2 machine)
> 10mg/day Nolva
> HCG 500/wk
> ...


I read somewhere that you shouldnt use milk thistle while on cycle. It supposedly blocks the androgen receptors and limits the effects of the cycle. 
I use NAC and TUDCA for liver support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

When I started 5 yrs back, I spent at least a year doing the 5x5 progression program and it worked awesome... Until I just got stuck. My strength kept growing until it didn't. I started messing with it. It became 6x5. Then 8x5. Fast reps. Slow reps. Holds. I added more exercises to each day. 

I still write on these sheets every day, every set, every rep, every weight. I have stacks n stacks of them. There is a key in this mess somewhere for me. Somewhere in the food, in the gym, in the AAS, to make this busted old body grow.

When I hit that last set, I put it all out there. My wife won't go to the gym with my anymore. She sees my red face, my bulging veins, my sweat. She says, "you're going to die. I can't watch that"
Young guy at the gym just last week jokingly warned me about how "you're going to pop a vessel man!"

This run is highest tren ever for me. Highest E2 ever. (I always kept it crushed until now) 

Genetics. Age. Frustrating for sure

----------


## Old Duffer

> I read somewhere that you shouldn’t use milk thistle while on cycle. It supposedly blocks the androgen receptors and limits the effects of the cycle. 
> I use NAC and TUDCA for liver support. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. Never heard that one

----------


## Old Duffer

> Similar to my main workout. I do 15,12,10,8
> Let’s form the 1/2 century group and show the young gun toting yahoos how it’s done!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn Skippy!

----------


## charger69

> Interesting. Never heard that one


I didnt do any research, but I did read it. I swear by NAC and TUDCA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Fuggit. Adding Mast. Starting now.

----------


## GearHeaded

> Fuggit. Adding Mast. Starting now.


with your cycle your currently doing, I'm guessing it can only help. I like adding Mast to just about everything

----------


## Cowboymike

Hell yeah brother, crush them gains! Logs are the way to go... plus youll always have the ability to scroll back to review what works and what doesnt... super beneficial! Look forward to following along!

----------


## Old Duffer

> with your cycle your currently doing, I'm guessing it can only help. I like adding Mast to just about everything


Figure I've got some. Throw it in! Trying hard to not have to do every day pins so with some tweaks I can pin 3.2mls eod from my 3ml barrels.

Test Prop 490mg/wk
Tren Ace 420mg
Mast 420mg

----------


## Old Duffer

> Hell yeah brother, crush them gains! Logs are the way to go... plus you’ll always have the ability to scroll back to review what works and what doesn’t... super beneficial! Look forward to following along!


Thanx Cowboy! I sure appreciate your blog!

Killed legs tonite. I'll post up in the morn

Hot tub time!

----------


## Old Duffer

10 min cardio
Weighted calf raise: 200x12/10/10/8/8
DB squats: 50sx8, 60x8, 70x6, 80x6, 90x4 (God I hate these. Get so winded)
Squat press mach: 90x15, 180x12, 270x8, 360x6, (breather) 450x8, 540x8 with safety stop
Leg ext mach: 210x8, 250x8, 300(mach max)x8/6/6
Feeder cable preacher: 20x25/20 it burns, it burns!

Wt 233.5, cals 2670 (tren appetite), carbs 32, fat 32, protein 36 (238g)

Should have been a rest day but WTH!

----------


## charger69

> 10 min cardio
> Weighted calf raise: 200x12/10/10/8/8
> DB squats: 50sx8, 60x8, 70x6, 80x6, 90x4 (God I hate these. Get so winded)
> Squat press mach: 90x15, 180x12, 270x8, 360x6, (breather) 450x8, 540x8 with safety stop
> Leg ext mach: 210x8, 250x8, 300(mach max)x8/6/6
> Feeder cable preacher: 20x25/20 it burns, it burns!
> 
> Wt 233.5, cals 2670 (tren appetite), carbs 32, fat 32, protein 36 (238g)
> 
> Should have been a rest day but WTH!


What do you want your macros to be? They look a little off.
Also, I would go HIIT on cardio and increase the time a little. 
Do NOT listen to Cape and Obs. They resent cardio. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> What do you want your macros to be? They look a little off.
> Also, I would go HIIT on cardio and increase the time a little. 
> Do NOT listen to Cape and Obs. They resent cardio. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Macro planning? Lol! I wish

Dude, I am SO open to suggestions! I eat as clean as I can stand but I'm admittedly weak. I spend all my feeding energy worrying about getting enough protein and eliminating sugars (my weakness) Where my fats n carbs end up is kind of a crap shoot. 

I don't do the cardio for any other benefit except to break a sweat, get my heart rate in the 140s, and lube up my screwed up knees n elbows. I do elliptical because of my knees. These knees don't run. HIIT cardio I'd never heard of. Looked it up. Not sure I'm clear on the benefit? I'm kinda thick headed haha! I used to do rowing machine until felt like my heart was gonna explode! Sux! On Tren ? Double sux!!!

I need to drop a bunch of fluff I know but I'm not concerned. Yet. Dropping weight during the holidays? Tougher. Maintaining weight? No prob. I'll get serious about the fat come January... Just in time to kick some ass next Most Improved Competition ;-)

I am a sponge tho. Trying to soak up every bit of info. Searching for the missing puzzle pieces that are holding me back. ALL assistance welcome! Thanx!!!

----------


## Old Duffer

Stayed home last night. Watched movies n researched revamping my exercise regime. Even on a day off I'm studying!

Cals 3275, carbs 26, fat 45, pro 29 (240g)

Something is setting my stomach on fire 1st thing in the morn, after pills n some coffee. Antacid time I guess. Two 'tren coughs' in a row too

----------


## charger69

What are you looking to do right now? I recommend beginning to dial in your macros. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Right now all I want is size. Growth. Don't care how wet it is. I'll deal with that later. The only reason I'm doing tren is my NPP got lost n I got impatient. NOW it has just arrived. Been on tren-a about a month now. As much crap as I'm having with it (stomach n anxiety) I'm just gonna dump the Tren n add the NPP.

Took wifee to Chinese for lunch. Nice plate of beef broccoli n hot tea. I get just a couple forks into it n we gotta leave. Stomach upset. Anxiety sensation. Suddenly really hot. Back home. Dammit. Pissing
me right da fvck off

I'll read up more on macros n its relationship to goals.

----------


## charger69

> Right now all I want is size. Growth. Don't care how wet it is. I'll deal with that later. The only reason I'm doing tren is my NPP got lost n I got impatient. NOW it has just arrived. Been on tren-a about a month now. As much crap as I'm having with it (stomach n anxiety) I'm just gonna dump the Tren n add the NPP.
> 
> Took wifee to Chinese for lunch. Nice plate of beef broccoli n hot tea. I get just a couple forks into it n we gotta leave. Stomach upset. Anxiety sensation. Suddenly really hot. Back home. Dammit. Pissing
> me right da fvck off
> 
> I'll read up more on macros n its relationship to goals.


If you want size, I would probably go f/p/c around 15/40/45 (%). Each person is different. Because of my carb sensitivity, I lower carbs and up protein. 
I have been noting you are taking in quite a bit of fat. Try it, allow time for your body to adjust and then adjust as needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> Stayed home last night. Watched movies n researched revamping my exercise regime. Even on a day off I'm studying!
> 
> Cals 3275, carbs 26, fat 45, pro 29 (240g)
> 
> Something is setting my stomach on fire 1st thing in the morn, after pills n some coffee. Antacid time I guess. Two 'tren coughs' in a row too


I noticed you said "handful of useless shit"

Well, I to take a handful of useless shit in the morning too, as soon as they get in my gut, I get this hot feeling in my stomach and back of throat.

I narrowed it down to the herbal green tea thing I take with all kinds of "hyper" herbs and shit.

I found splitting the "harsh" vitamins up till after breakfast took hotness away.

But you're also on 900mg Tren , so I dunno.

----------


## charger69

> I noticed you said "handful of useless shit"
> 
> Well, I to take a handful of useless shit in the morning too, as soon as they get in my gut, I get this hot feeling in my stomach and back of throat.
> 
> I narrowed it down to the herbal green tea thing I take with all kinds of "hyper" herbs and shit.
> 
> I found splitting the "harsh" vitamins up till after breakfast took hotness away.
> 
> But you're also on 900mg Tren, so I dunno.


900 tren ??? Why do you need so much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> If you want size, I would probably go f/p/c around 15/40/45 (%). Each person is different. Because of my carb sensitivity, I lower carbs and up protein. 
> I have been noting you are taking in quite a bit of fat. Try it, allow time for your body to adjust and then adjust as needed. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup! Time to tighten up this ship. Headed to the store now as a matter of fact. Wifee is well intentioned but I gotta take charge

Thanx Charger! You don't know how much I appreciate the assistance. No homo. Ok, maybe a little

----------


## charger69

> Yup! Time to tighten up this ship. Headed to the store now as a matter of fact. Wifee is well intentioned but I gotta take charge
> 
> Thanx Charger! You don't know how much I appreciate the assistance. No homo. Ok, maybe a little


When you want to cut, I up the protein and lower the carbs. Once again, I am sensitive to carbs and a small change can have big results. 
Also, I recommend HIIT for cardio. High Intensity Interval Training- we used to call it fartlic training. Run about 90% for 30 sec and then walk for 30 sec (or 1 minute). Work up until it is about 50/50 (same amount of time). 
I find the treadmill is best for this. You get about the same amount of cardio as running in twice the time. 
You can do this on a bike or even the stair walker also. 
There have been studies that HIIT results in a longer calorie burn time than normal running. 
I like it because I do not need to spend so much time doing cardio.
Swimming is also great cardio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> 900 tren ??? Why do you need so much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Because we aint fkin aroun roun here...

Yo Dre, can I get a hell yeah?"

You are too old you wouldn't understand charger lol

----------


## charger69

> "Because we aint fkin aroun roun here...
> 
> Yo Dre, can I get a hell yeah?"
> 
> You are too old you wouldn't understand charger lol


I tried 900 for two weeks and it felt like I wasnt really living. Its hard to explain. I said fuck that!.

Must be you guys are using underdosed. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I tried 900 for two weeks and it felt like I wasn’t really living. It’s hard to explain. I said “fuck that!”.
> 
> Must be you guys are using underdosed. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You get comfortable and learn to live that way.
But yeah...
My shit must be 1/3 dosed.

----------


## Old Duffer

Ummm... 900? Where'd da hell dat come from?!?

Lol!

Wait. I meant was, "Fuck yeah! Pussies! Git ya some o dat shizzle!!!"




Wifee says oh hell no btw. 350 I can manage. 450 apparently is too much good stuff.

Off to the gym I go!

----------


## GearHeaded

ya'll gave me an idea on my next Tren run

----------


## charger69

> ya'll gave me an idea on my next Tren run


Uh oh. Dont go getting into trouble!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> ya'll gave me an idea on my next Tren run


You'll shoot yer eye out!

----------


## Old Duffer

Been back from da gym half an hour. Heart still hurts! Lol

One of the many changes to my slacking is intensity. I have not tweaked my exercises yet. I still think I'm overdoing each muscle group per session. Meaning too many similar exercises per session. Anyway 1st tweak is try to truly max each exercise by 3rd set, quick breather, drop weight, max again, breather, drop wt, max again. I don't have a partner so some pre planning is required. By time I finished I was on my knees, Damn near fetal. I still feel like crap. It's awesome! Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

> ya'll gave me an idea on my next Tren run


What don't kill ya makes ya stronger. Or handicapped. Or incarcerated.

----------


## Old Duffer

10 min cardio
Hammer bench: 90x12, 160x8, 180x8, 200x10 short breather get pissed, 6, again for 6

DB incline: 30s x12, 40x8, get pissed, 40s x10, 30s x8, 20s x12. NOW I'm in pain. The burn!

Cable rope tris: (on my knees) 60x12, 100x12, eff this, max machine, 140x16, yeowch, quick drop to 120x12, tris on fire, shaking, 100x8 n I'm having a heart attack. Folded fetal hoping the other couple in the gym can't see me

Walk it off. Think I'm done. Tank is low for sure. What to do, what to do.

Hammer incline! 70x12, 120x12, 140x6/6

I got nothing left. Arms barely working to wipe off bench. No big sweat tonite.... But Damn!

----------


## Obs

> 10 min cardio
> Hammer bench: 90x12, 160x8, 180x8, 200x10 short breather get pissed, 6, again for 6
> 
> DB incline: 30s x12, 40x8, get pissed, 40s x10, 30s x8, 20s x12. NOW I'm in pain. The burn!
> 
> Cable rope tris: (on my knees) 60x12, 100x12, eff this, max machine, 140x16, yeowch, quick drop to 120x12, tris on fire, shaking, 100x8 n I'm having a heart attack. Folded fetal hoping the other couple in the gym can't see me
> 
> Walk it off. Think I'm done. Tank is low for sure. What to do, what to do.
> 
> ...


Nice work duff!

----------


## Old Duffer

So feeling as crappy as I was yesterday screwed my food fix in plans some cuz I didn't hardly eat all day. Then wifee, after $400 grocery bill, cooks me a ton of stuff to fix my numbers n I'm s'posed to cram it all in before bed lol! She's finally trained to look at protein numbers, now I gotta teach her about fat numbers :-)

Weight 231.5, cals 1440, carb 28, fat 28, pro 44 (156g)

Ate first tthing this morn. No coffee. Letting things settle before fist full of worthless shops in hopes that stomach don't fvck up again! So far so good

----------


## Old Duffer

Much better food day. No stomach issues by eating before supps n no coffee. Huge steak, sweet potato n asparagus dinner. Then gym!

Not quite the intensity but went well.

10 mins cardio
Db curls: 25s x8, 30x8, 40x6, 35x5, 30x6 then jumped straight to

Hammer preacher: 70x8, 95x6 with hold, 105x5 with neg, 80x6 with neg, 70x8 with hold. Huge pump. Burn baby burn!

Db chainsaws: 60x8, 70x8, 100x6/6 and a pissed off heart attack inducing 100x8. Sweat dripping

Oly bar rows: 115x6/6/6, 95x8/6 really slow. This shit really kills my lower back :-(

Weight 236. To be continued...

----------


## Couchlockd

I just googled the meaning of "old duffer".....

Attachment 174918

----------


## Old Duffer

> I just googled the meaning of "old duffer".....
> 
> Attachment 174918


Yet scaring me Couch 

Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2625, carbs 39%, fat 17, protein 44 (288g)

This morning leftover steak, scrambled egg whites n Kodiak Power cakes with yogurt on top

----------


## Old Duffer

Today kinda sucked. Wifee pre-op n shit. Took all Damn day including about 4 hours driving. Plus some 'family' shit upset her. That upsets me. Effed my food with a Costco dog, and it sucked too lol! 

Wifee made me go to gym anyway! Gotta luv her. Started the shift from tren to NPP this morn. Gonna hafta make some adjustments. Tender titties. 10mg nolva ain't cutting it. Break out the caber I guess

10 min cardio
Hammer leg press: 90x12, 180x12, 270x12, 360x10 with hold, 450x6/4/4. My cardio recovery is horrible tonite. Winded super fast. Just can't get in da groove

Leg ext: 210x12, 250x8, 300x6/4
Leg curl: 90x12, 110x12 slow, 130x6 slow
Db squats-excruciating slow: 50s x6, 60s x6, 80s x4

Cable preacher curl feeder: 20x25 burn!, 20x12 super burn! Horrible. Just horrible. Every session cant be super :-p

Weight 234.5

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2450, carbs 28, fat 28, protein 44 (266g)

Doesn't take much fat to eff up my target

----------


## Old Duffer

10 min cardio
Nine Inch Nails

Db press: 50s x8, 80s x6, 100s x5 !!! :-) I have not had 100s up in a year! 80s x8, 60s x8, 40s x10

Db fly: 5s x10 checking r shoulder, 20s x8... Nope.

Hammer pullover: 50x12, 140x12, 190x12, 240x8, 260x8, 290x4

Slow Db military: 30s x12, 40s x6, 30s x8, 25s x12, 20s x10 Yeowch!

Cable crunches: 50x12, 110x12, 150x6

Tried some feeders-leg extension: 50x40 legs are already screaming.

PS- I apologize to my fellow gym folks for the toxic cloud I left on the restroom. Dayum!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3020, carb 42, fat 18, protein 40 (306g)

----------


## charger69

> Yesterday cals 3020, carb 42, fat 18, protein 40 (306g)


Much better macros!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Well today sucked! Once again feeling like crap, stomach troubles continue. Got our travel trailer repo'd. No issues. Gotta sort this shit out. Cals way down today. No gym.

----------


## Obs

> Well today sucked! Once again feeling like crap, stomach troubles continue. Got our travel trailer repo'd. No issues. Gotta sort this shit out. Cals way down today. No gym.


Well that sounds like a shitty day. Hope tomorrow is better. Had horrible gas today myself but when you eat a dozen biscuits and gravy for breakfast...

----------


## Old Duffer

> Well that sounds like a shitty day. Hope tomorrow is better. Had horrible gas today myself but when you eat a dozen biscuits and gravy for breakfast...


Listen to the body. If my regime is making me feel like crap, I gotta change. Feel like crap=no gym=no growth :-(

1st: dropping a bunch of supps. Dropping Dbol .
2nd: upping A.I. some
3rd: upping Nolva 

No change yet to AAS. Test/NPP/Mast

----------


## Old Duffer

Cals 1785, carb 41, fat 17, protein 42 (185g)

Gotta winterize the trailer today. 22 degrees this morn. Wifee knee replacement Wed. 

Living the dream :-)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cals 1785, carb 41, fat 17, protein 42 (185g)
> 
> Gotta winterize the trailer today. 22 degrees this morn. Wifee knee replacement Wed. 
> 
> Living the dream :-)


Hope all goes smooth as silk Wednesday brother!!

----------


## Old Duffer

Much much better! Just need to get a handle on this stomach thing. I'll have more data tomorrow!

10 min cardio
Marilyn Manson
Oly bar curls: 45x12, 65x8, 85x6/6, 65x6 slow, 45x8 slow, 45x8

Cable row: 80x8, 100x8, 120x8, 140x6/5/5

Wide cable lat: 100x8 front. Then alternated front/rear: 80x16, 60x20, 60x24, 60x20

Slow Db shrugs: 50x12, 60x12, 70x10, 80x8, 70x8

Narrow cable lat: underhand-100x12, 120x8, 140x6
Then normal: 100x8, 80x12/10

----------


## Old Duffer

Weight 234, cals 3010, carb 42, fat 22, protein 36 (248g)

----------


## Old Duffer

Weight 237.5 - after big Thanksgiving dinner

10 min cardio
Korn
The 2 resident beer kegs were plugging up the benches so adapt

Seated cable military: 70x12, 90x8/8/8, 70x8

Cable press: 90x8, 130x8, 170x6, 170x6 with holds, 130x8

Seated cable tris: 50x12, 60x8/10/8/8

Hammer flat bench: 90x20, 110x18 slow, 130x10, 140x8/8

Tried hammer lateral raise: 40x12, 50x8-really don't like that range of motion

Cable rope tris: 80x12, 120x12/12, 140x10, 150x8

Feeder leg press: 90x40

Knock on wood feel pretty decent today. Hopefully one of the supps was causing my stomach shit

----------


## Cowboymike

Just wanted to stop by and send some positive vibes your wifeys way on a speedy recovery with minimal and manageable pain! 

Hope yall have a good turkey day!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Just wanted to stop by and send some positive vibes your wifeys way on a speedy recovery with minimal and manageable pain! 
> 
> Hope y’all have a good turkey day!


Thanx Mike! I'll pass the message along to the invalid. ;-) it's gonna be a long night. At least we have a private room but I'm stuck snoozing in a recliner. 

At least the CNA is cute.

----------


## Obs

Good luck and happy thanksgiving duffer

----------


## Old Duffer

> Good luck and happy thanksgiving duffer


Back atcha Big Guy!
Stay out of jail ;-)

----------


## HoldMyBeer

I'm posting this because every time I scroll by this threat, it shows the last posted picture. Which is of a dude in his underwear (good quad development though). But I would prefer to see this
Edit: fuck, it didn't work. Damn tapatalk


Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I'm posting this because every time I scroll by this threat, it shows the last posted picture. Which is of a dude in his underwear (good quad development though). But I would prefer to see this
> Edit: fuck, it didn't work. Damn tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Its ok.
It worked

----------


## Old Duffer

Y'all are lucky I even have underwear at all

:-p

----------


## Old Duffer

This was a year ago. It goes away so fast. I just want it back dammit!!!

----------


## Old Duffer

No gym. No wifee cardio

Cals 2310, carbs 42, fat 21, protein 37 (208g)

----------


## Obs

> This was a year ago. It goes away so fast. I just want it back dammit!!!


Muscle memory is always there horse. It wont take long

----------


## Old Duffer

> Muscle memory is always there horse. It wont take long


Doing my damndess! I'll get it back. Then add some more!

----------


## Old Duffer

Fly by update- got me some Black Friday restock coming

----------


## Old Duffer

Here's an interesting factoid: 2 days just hanging out in a hospital and I'M down seven pounds !lol!

Weight 230.5. :-o

Macros are pretty good so far today but my tank went empty pretty fast

10 min cardio
Conc curls: 25x12 slow, 30x8 slow, 35x6 slow, 30x6/5, 25x8/5

Ez bar preachers: 50x12, 60x6, 50x10, 40x8/10, 30x15

Chainsaws: 50x10 slow, 90x6/6/6/8
Cable curl: 80x8/10/10, 60x16/14

Feeder cable tri: 50x80

----------


## Obs

> Here's an interesting factoid: 2 days just hanging out in a hospital and I'M down seven pounds !lol!
> 
> Weight 230.5. :-o
> 
> Macros are pretty good so far today but my tank went empty pretty fast
> 
> 10 min cardio
> Conc curls: 25x12 slow, 30x8 slow, 35x6 slow, 30x6/5, 25x8/5
> 
> ...


What is a chainsaw?

----------


## Old Duffer

> What is a chainsaw?


One arm DB row

----------


## Old Duffer

10 min cardio
Slow Db bench: 50x12, 60x12, 70x8, 60x8, 50x10 with holds

Db pullover: 50x8, 60x8, 70x8, 80x6/8

Cable military: 90x8, 110x6, 90x8, 70x10/8

PEC Dec: 75x10 slow with squeezes, 100x6 slow, 75x10 slow, 50x5 slow with squeezes, 75x12 explosive

Cable fly?: 1 arm- 40x12, 50x13, 60x12. 2 arm- 40x12, 50x12. 2 arm wide- 30x12

I'll hafta find these 1 arm things I do. Don't know what they are called. Horrible on the elbow. I'll get back to y'all on that

Feeder bicep preacher machine: 30x30 with squeezes. Dam. The burn! 30x15 was all I could stand. Yeowch!

Weight 231

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday
Cals 2725, carbs 39, fat 22, protein 39 (255g)

Chachachachachanges...

The short story is 10mg/day of the 'two 4 one' promo sale Nolva that I just couldn't pass up... wasn't controlling my gyno. So last week I upped the Anastrazole (dumb panic move) and doubled the Nolva... And it's crap. Figures. Not helping. Grrr.

So: lower AI back to 1mg/wk. 20mg/wk different Nolva! Lower test to 200/wk. Now that also gives me room in the barrel. I was stalling until GH contest was called. Not me so adding Equipose & Proviron . Fuggit!

----------


## Old Duffer

Absolutely killed leg day! 

10 mins cardio
Oingo Boingo
Plated squat press: 180x8, 270x8, 360x6, 450x6, 540x8 with safety, 630x6 with safety, 630x4 no safety!, 540x6, 450x6, 360x8, 270x10

Tried is leg ext mach: 50x12, 90x12 . nope. Unadjustable leg pads hit me mid shin.

Cable leg ext: 190x12, 250x10, 305x4

Smith squats: 95x6, 145x6, 195x4 legs are pretty shot. I don't squat but thought I'd try these. No back strain. (Beyond that from running chainsaw cutting firewood)

Feeder cable tris: 60x80 little pump. Just got lazy. Short break n back to them and immediately tris are on fire! Weird. 60x30 Yeowch!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday:

Weight 230, cals 2620, carbs 44, fat 21, protein 35 (231g)

----------


## charger69

> Absolutely killed leg day! 
> 
> 10 mins cardio
> Oingo Boingo
> Plated squat press: 180x8, 270x8, 360x6, 450x6, 540x8 with safety, 630x6 with safety, 630x4 no safety!, 540x6, 450x6, 360x8, 270x10
> 
> Tried is leg ext mach: 50x12, 90x12 . nope. Unadjustable leg pads hit me mid shin.
> 
> Cable leg ext: 190x12, 250x10, 305x4
> ...


You are telling your age with Oingo Boingo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> You are telling your age with Oingo Boingo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was waiting for someone to ask what kind of exercise that is ;-)

----------


## charger69

> Was waiting for someone to ask what kind of exercise that is ;-)


Or maybe Im telling mine. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Age is just a number. A really big number for us lol!

Blazing trails baby!

----------


## Obs

I have no idea what oinky boinky is

Fat girl? Im ok with that

----------


## Old Duffer

> I have no idea what oinky boinky is
> 
> Fat girl? Im ok with that


Well I did say I play banjo

----------


## charger69

> I have no idea what oinky boinky is
> 
> Fat girl? Im ok with that


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp2MR...Vd81EOHVLXvBmw

This is Oingo Boingo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp2MR...Vd81EOHVLXvBmw
> 
> This is Oingo Boingo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man... You need some music

----------


## charger69

> Man... You need some music


LMAO. I dont listen to it, I just know of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Man... You need some music


Fact! My iPod is so old it's carved from stone. Never figured out how to play from my phone. Today was Smashing Pumpkins

10 min cardio
Wide cable lat: 100x12, 120x12, 140x8, 160x6, 180x4

Narrow cable row: 100x10, 120x8, 140x6, 150x6/6

Now got stomach butterflies. Queezy

Narrow cable lat: 120x10, 140x6, 100x10slow, 80x10slow, 60x12slow

Db shrugs: 60x12, 70x8, 65x8, 60x6holds, 50x6holds

Ez bar curls: 30x12, 40x12, 50x10, 60x6, 70x6

Tried to do feeder leg press: 90x30. Legs were already pissed from yesterday. Done

Weight 229.5

----------


## Obs

> Fact! My iPod is so old it's carved from stone. Never figured out how to play from my phone. Today was Smashing Pumpkins
> 
> 10 min cardio
> Wide cable lat: 100x12, 120x12, 140x8, 160x6, 180x4
> 
> Narrow cable row: 100x10, 120x8, 140x6, 150x6/6
> 
> Now got stomach butterflies. Queezy
> 
> ...


Weight is going down! Nice job!

I like BWBFW

----------


## Old Duffer

> Weight is going down! Nice job!
> 
> I like BWBFW


That's the trick eh? Drop weight while gaining muscle.

----------


## Obs

> That's the trick eh? Drop weight while gaining muscle.


Thats the trenbolone dream

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday:
Cals 2500, carbs 42, fat 21, protein 37(245g)

Feeling beat da hell up this morn!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Yesterday
> Cals 2725, carbs 39, fat 22, protein 39 (255g)
> 
> Chachachachachanges...
> 
> The short story is 10mg/day of the 'two 4 one' promo sale Nolva that I just couldn't pass up... wasn't controlling my gyno. So last week I upped the Anastrazole (dumb panic move) and doubled the Nolva... And it's crap. Figures. Not helping. Grrr.
> 
> So: lower AI back to 1mg/wk. 20mg/wk different Nolva! Lower test to 200/wk. Now that also gives me room in the barrel. I was stalling until GH contest was called. Not me so adding Equipose & Proviron. Fuggit!


Sounds like a maxim sale lol... its hit or miss with that guy

----------


## Old Duffer

No gym tonite. Sitting on my ass, trying not to fuck up my macros lol!

I had a long stretch of good gear. More recently about 80% good, but like I mentioned, I deserve getting burned once in a while cuz I'm a sucker for cheap promo gear. Lol! Then just today had a donation flagged. This ain't Amazon baby!

----------


## Cowboymike

> No gym tonite. Sitting on my ass, trying not to fuck up my macros lol!
> 
> I had a long stretch of good gear. More recently about 80% good, but like I mentioned, I deserve getting burned once in a while cuz I'm a sucker for cheap promo gear. Lol! Then just today had a donation flagged. This ain't Amazon baby!


Naw brother... no one deserves to get burned... except the fucksticks burning people... they deserved to be burned at the stake... but yeah, cheap doesnt always pan out.. but Ive been burned on high dollar gear too before... like you said, this isnt amazon... but no one deserves to get burned..

----------


## Old Duffer

I don't have all my gear checked. It's a hassle n a risk. I do have a connection tho for lab testing. Not accurate quantization but accurate identification. 

I have a handful of test-e vials from a very popular, noted hit&miss supplier with ZERO test in them! I save them just for fun. I mean, come on man... Fake test?!? Unbelievable.

----------


## Obs

> I don't have all my gear checked. It's a hassle n a risk. I do have a connection tho for lab testing. Not accurate quantization but accurate identification. 
> 
> I have a handful of test-e vials from a very popular, noted hit&miss supplier with ZERO test in them! I save them just for fun. I mean, come on man... Fake test?!? Unbelievable.


You should pm me the ugl.
I try to keep people in the loop that actually stick around and are iron brothers. I think you have been around long enough to qualify. I dont listen to a word negative guys say about ugl's when they only have a few posts but when its someone who obviously is in the game for real, I take their word as if it were from close family.

This is how we prevent others from getting fucked over.

----------


## Cowboymike

> You should pm me the ugl.
> I try to keep people in the loop that actually stick around and are iron brothers. I think you have been around long enough to qualify. I dont listen to a word negative guys say about ugl's when they only have a few posts but when its someone who obviously is in the game for real, I take their word as if it were from close family.
> 
> This is how we prevent others from getting fucked over.


And how we send the cockroaches back into their hole by hitting them where it hurts.. the money

----------


## Obs

> And how we send the cockroaches back into their hole by hitting them where it hurts.. the money


Yes!
This is what built so many good ugl's.
When brothers build a circle of trust and one gets screwed over the damage that is done to their reputation quickly grosses in the hundreds of thousands. 

That keeps the prices competitive and the quality high. Jerk off ugl's used to be everywhere, now they dont last but a few months.

----------


## Old Duffer

10 min cardio
Smith bench focus: 135x8, 185x8, 205x8, 225x8, 245x4, 225x4, 205x4, 185x6, 135x10

Smith incline: 95x8... And right shoulder starts bitching again, 115x8, 135x6

Decline bench: 135x8, 155x6/6/4, 135x6/4

Standing Db tris: 20s x12, 25s x8, I get the 30s up and it's like my brain-right arm connection says "eff off!" Lol. Sigh. 20x10

Seated cable overhead tri: 40x12/12, 50x10/8

Kneeling cable rope tris: 100x20, 120x12/10, 100x8/6, 80x12

Weight 229

----------


## charger69

> 10 min cardio
> Smith bench focus: 135x8, 185x8, 205x8, 225x8, 245x4, 225x4, 205x4, 185x6, 135x10
> 
> Smith incline: 95x8... And right shoulder starts bitching again, 115x8, 135x6
> 
> Decline bench: 135x8, 155x6/6/4, 135x6/4
> 
> Standing Db tris: 20s x12, 25s x8, I get the 30s up and it's like my brain-right arm connection says "eff off!" Lol. Sigh. 20x10
> 
> ...


Do you sleep??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Do you sleep??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man. I'm retired! Lol

Wife-sitting has me up till midnite (west coast time) and a couple pee-assists overnight so not functional till 9am-ish

Yeah baby!

----------


## charger69

> Hey man. I'm retired! Lol
> 
> Wife-sitting has me up till midnite (west coast time) and a couple pee-assists overnight so not functional till 9am-ish


Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Where are you located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Washington State

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: Cals 2100, carbs 47, fat 18, protein 37 (183g)

Time to go help load some hogs for slaughter.

----------


## Old Duffer

Kickass leg day! Not a lot stronger but cocky, like I owned that gym! That empty gym! Lol!

10 min cardio
Plated squat mach: 180x12, 270x10, 360x10, 450x6, 540x6, 630x6/6 with safety, 540x6, 450x8, 360x12, 270x15, 180x20

Weighted calf: 100x16/12, 80x14, 60x16/12, 40x12

Leg ext: 150x12/12/12, 230x8/8

Feeder incline db: 25s x30, 20s x20

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: Cals 2890, carbs 44, fat 23, protein 33 (241g)

----------


## Old Duffer

Late start but excellent bicep day after huge dinner

20 min cardio
Alternating db curls: 30x8, 35x6, 40x6, 45x4, 35x6

Cable preacher: 60x8, 80x6/4, 60x6/8, 50x8/6 with hold, 40x6

Rope cable curls: 60x12, 80x12, 100x8, 120x6/6

Oly bar rows: 95x8/8/6/8

Hammer preacher: 60x8/6, 45x10/8/8

Tried to do feeder leg press: 90x30. Knees are just too sore. 

All good. Good sweat. Good pump!

----------


## Old Duffer

Skipped gym. Legs still pissed :-) from all those stairs

Cals 2720, carbs 33, fat 28, protein 38 (258g)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Late start but excellent bicep day after huge dinner
> 
> 20 min cardio
> Alternating db curls: 30x8, 35x6, 40x6, 45x4, 35x6
> 
> Cable preacher: 60x8, 80x6/4, 60x6/8, 50x8/6 with hold, 40x6
> 
> Rope cable curls: 60x12, 80x12, 100x8, 120x6/6
> 
> ...


Hammer preachers are effin brutal man lol..

----------


## Old Duffer

20 min cardio
Tool
Db bench minor incline: 40s x12, 50x8, 60x6, 70x6, 50x8. Not very energetic today

PEC deck: 75x12/10 with ssqueezes, 100x8, 100x8 with lots of mid stroke pauses, 125x4/4 all out. Really good PEC response

Db military: 25s x12, 30x12, 35x8, 40x8, 45x4

Db pullover: crushed these: 60x12, 70x12, 75x8, 85x6, 95x3. I could see the skinny crowd sneaking glances lol!

1 arm cable cross: 40x12, 50x12, 60x12, 70x12, 80x12

Cybex seated mil press: 50x8, 70x8, 90x8, 110x6

Crazy shit is, chest n tris right?, but my biceps are screaming! PEC deck n 1 arm cable engagement

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday:

Weight 229, cals 2400, carbs 33, fat 22, protein 45 (276g)

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday:
> 
> Weight 229, cals 2400, carbs 33, fat 22, protein 45 (276g)


Is your recomp going good do you think?

----------


## Old Duffer

Slow and steady but yes :-)

I'll try to put a few progress pics up. I grow so goddam slow but I can see it in the mirror, feel it in the pants.

That 1 word; recomp. My evil plan was to work my ass off thru the holidays while remaining the Stay Puffed man. Then hit this coming most improved competition with a recomp/cutting plan for the most drastic appearance change! Lol! 
BUT!!! This extra body fat is wreaking havoc on my E2 conversation and likewise my gyno.... And I don't like it! It was a bad plan.

SO: this holiday blast has become exactly that, a recomp. Hitting it as hard as I can within my aged limits while running slight caloric deficit. Turning up the cardio. Staying busy so I don't eat so much. Me, my recliner n the TV makes me eat too much!

----------


## Old Duffer

I'll just add these 2 ego boosters: last bicep day at the gym one if the bigger young-uns commented on my exploding biceps. Kids got more meat than me so that was cool

Yesterday a big guy I've not seen before, sets up to do 4 plates hammer flat bench. He scans the gym population and asks me to assist. Warms my heart! Lol

For the cheap seats (and thanx for following along:-) 

Test prop 210mg/wk, NPP 420mg/wk, Mast 420/wk, Equipose 630/wk. EOD pins. 
Proviron 20mg/day, Anastrazole 1mg/wk, Nolva 20mg/day, Caber 0.5mg/wk

Gyno shrinking once again. Libido steady. Not gone (been there sux). Not OBS (which is good cuz wifee being laid up) Feel really quite good. Tired. Sore. But what's new there! I wanna turn it up but don't want to do daily pins.... Unless that's what it takes! :-o

----------


## Obs

> I'll just add these 2 ego boosters: last bicep day at the gym one if the bigger young-uns commented on my exploding biceps. Kids got more meat than me so that was cool
> 
> Yesterday a big guy I've not seen before, sets up to do 4 plates hammer flat bench. He scans the gym population and asks me to assist. Warms my heart! Lol
> 
> For the cheap seats (and thanx for following along:-) 
> 
> Test prop 210mg/wk, NPP 420mg/wk, Mast 420/wk, Equipose 630/wk. EOD pins. 
> Proviron 20mg/day, Anastrazole 1mg/wk, Nolva 20mg/day, Caber 0.5mg/wk
> 
> Gyno shrinking once again. Libido steady. Not gone (been there sux). Not OBS (which is good cuz wifee being laid up) Feel really quite good. Tired. Sore. But what's new there! I wanna turn it up but don't want to do daily pins.... Unless that's what it takes! :-o


From the sound of your parties I dont see how you cant have a high libido lol

----------


## Old Duffer

You have no idea! I've been on blasts where my brain wants to fuck everything... But I can't keep it up. That's why God made sex toys and my talented tongue! Lol. I've been on blasts where I chub if the wind blows... But I'm not interested in doing anything about it! Meh. Hormone soup can do strange shit. Add age n prostate issues n you learn to just roll with it.

----------


## Old Duffer

20 min cardio
Nine Inch nails
Squat mach: 180x8, 270x8, 360x8, 450x8, 540x6, 630x4, 650!!! X4 with safety, 540x6, 450x8, 360x10, 270x15

Leg ext: 150x12, 210x10, 270x8, 305x6/4
Leg curl: 50x8, 90x8, 110x8, 130x8, 150x4

Feeder PEC Deck: 50x50 with some squeezes

Weight 227

----------


## Old Duffer



----------


## Obs

You are getting there fast!

Keep that fire lit!

----------


## balance

Excellent progress!

What do you like to use to track your eating?

----------


## Old Duffer

Hey Balance!
The free Myfitnesspal works just fine for me. It has crashed on me a couple times thru the years but I just reload a new account!

Looking forward to your progress btw!

----------


## Cowboymike

Hell yeah brother!! Youre crushing it! Keep up that solid ass work!

----------


## Old Duffer

25 mins cardio
Ez bar curl: 30x8, 40x8, 50x8, 60x8, 70x6, 80x4, 70x6, 60x6, 50x8, 40x10, 30x12 in 3 step increments

Db shrugs: 60x12, 70x12, 80x8, 90x8, 100x6

Narrow cable row: 120x8, 140x8, 160x6/4, 140x4 slow, 120x8/6 slow

Narrow cable lat down: 100x10 slow, 120x8, 140x4, 120x6, 100x8

Tank empty. Weight 226.5

----------


## Obs

> 25 mins cardio
> Ez bar curl: 30x8, 40x8, 50x8, 60x8, 70x6, 80x4, 70x6, 60x6, 50x8, 40x10, 30x12 in 3 step increments
> 
> Db shrugs: 60x12, 70x12, 80x8, 90x8, 100x6
> 
> Narrow cable row: 120x8, 140x8, 160x6/4, 140x4 slow, 120x8/6 slow
> 
> Narrow cable lat down: 100x10 slow, 120x8, 140x4, 120x6, 100x8
> 
> Tank empty. Weight 226.5


Awesome work hoss!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday
Cals 2300, carbs 34, Fat 26, protein 40 (234g)

Had to feed wifee after PT. Damn chicken nuggets! Shoulda got my standard artisan chicken even tho it's way over priced. Best choice in a bad situation. Lol

Also thanx Obs, Cowboy n y'all for the help n support. Means the world.

A funny: I reached toward wifee to take her plate, still in my gym gear. She exclaims, "Damn baby! Your arms!" I thought I was bleeding or something lol!!! She replies, "no, they're huge! We need a pic of that"

1) camera phones suck on pasty white flesh
2) you're never as big as your pump!

;-)

----------


## balance

> Hey Balance!
> The free Myfitnesspal works just fine for me. It has crashed on me a couple times thru the years but I just reload a new account!
> 
> Looking forward to your progress btw!


Thanks 
We can keep tabs on each other to keep us motivated. I too use MyFitnessPal to track it works really good for whole food tracking, but for junk food the calories and macros are all over the place. I always get a kick when it lists calories that are clearly way way off base.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Thanks 
> We can keep tabs on each other to keep us motivated. I too use MyFitnessPal to track it works really good for whole food tracking, but for junk food the calories and macros are all over the place. I always get a kick when it lists calories that are clearly way way off base.


Definitely gotta watch that. Scanning item is best

----------


## Cowboymike

> Yesterday
> Cals 2300, carbs 34, Fat 26, protein 40 (234g)
> 
> Had to feed wifee after PT. Damn chicken nuggets! Shoulda got my standard artisan chicken even tho it's way over priced. Best choice in a bad situation. Lol
> 
> Also thanx Obs, Cowboy n y'all for the help n support. Means the world.
> 
> A funny: I reached toward wifee to take her plate, still in my gym gear. She exclaims, "Damn baby! Your arms!" I thought I was bleeding or something lol!!! She replies, "no, they're huge! We need a pic of that"
> 
> ...


If someone who sees you everyday, says youre getting bigger... not a picture in the world or any other input is even necessary... that is legit law... best compliment that can be given indeed! 

Glad to see the wifey is gaining traction so quickly!!! Awesome update! Crush that PT!!

----------


## Obs

> If someone who sees you everyday, says you’re getting bigger... not a picture in the world or any other input is even necessary... that is legit law... best compliment that can be given indeed! 
> 
> Glad to see the wifey is gaining traction so quickly!!! Awesome update! Crush that PT!!


Good point!
My gf say this when she sees my ..... Some days.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Good point!
> My gf say this when she sees my ..... Some days.


Cowboy: wifee sets thanx! And she's trying!

Obs: wifee says not to one up ya, but she says that about my ... Every day :-o

Lol!

----------


## Obs

> Cowboy: wifee sets thanx! And she's trying!
> 
> Obs: wifee says not to one up ya, but she says that about my ... Every day :-o
> 
> Lol!


You lucky guy lol!

----------


## Old Duffer

10 min cardio
Smith bench: 135x8, 185x8, 205x8, 225x7, 235x6, 205x6, 185x8, 155x8

Decline bench: 95x8, 135x8, 155x8, 175x6, 195x3, 175x4, 155x4. Arms just turned to noodles!

Hammer iso chest: 70x12, 90x8, 70x10/10, 50x16

Had to do cable rope tris on lat pull down. Damn: 40x12/12/10/8, 30x6/8

Standing Db tris: 25s x8, 20x12/12, 25x8/8

Feeder ez bar curls: 30x30

10 min cardio. Changing it up

Weight 226.5

----------


## Obs

Its working hosss!
Goodnight and keep it going

----------


## Old Duffer

That's what mama sees

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: Cals 2500, carbs 40, Fat 20, protein 40 (243g)

Think I should buy a lottery ticket!

----------


## Cowboymike

> That's what mama sees


Peaks and valleys big dawg!! Whoop whoop!! Get some!

----------


## Obs

Gotta know if the studs hurt...

My gf wants them

----------


## Cowboymike

> Gotta know if the studs hurt...
> 
> My gf wants them


I use to have inny nipples... got them pierced and they turned into outies... kept getting knicked in the nips and to me it hurts so effin bad... like worse than a Knick on the sack... so I removed them years ago... so now I just have these big ass nipples (aka Bipples) that lesbians seem to compliment me on and love... but makes it look like Im always cold

----------


## Obs

> I use to have inny nipples... got them pierced and they turned into outies... kept getting knicked in the nips and to me it hurts so effin bad... like worse than a Knick on the sack... so I removed them years ago... so now I just have these big ass nipples (aka Bipples) that lesbians seem to compliment me on and love... but makes it look like I’m always cold


Lol!
I want my gf to get them

----------


## Old Duffer

> Lol!
> I want my gf to get them


Well, let me tell ya a tale. I don't do pain well. Checked out on my 1st tattoo... And my 2nd. But I wanted wifee to do it so I challenged her: I'll do it if you do it with me! She agreed! I went 1st. Hurt like a mother but I didn't check out. Hers likewise. Horrible pain. No numbing at all. 
Side note. Is it a bad thing that I enjoyed watching some 20yo dude fondle my wife's... Ummm...? :-o

So a year later, mine still hurt intermittently and do nothing for me, but hers?.... OMG! Direct nerve connection to her... Well ya know. Nether regions. She says hurt like hell and she would never do it again but she is soooo happy she did it! She has boxes of jewelery. Likes to show them off at those parties :-)

----------


## Old Duffer

> Peaks and valleys big dawg!! Whoop whoop!! Get some!


I. Want. More. Meat!!!

Thanx

----------


## Old Duffer

Old Duffer: now wikr-ized!
Just fyi

No gym last nite. Wifee needed attention n I spent all afternoon driving self-tappers into a metal carport. Right shoulder is really pissed.

Cals 2220, carbs 39, Fat 18, protein 43 (235g)

----------


## Obs

> Old Duffer: now wikr-ized!
> Just fyi
> 
> No gym last nite. Wifee needed attention n I spent all afternoon driving self-tappers into a metal carport. Right shoulder is really pissed.
> 
> Cals 2220, carbs 39, Fat 18, protein 43 (235g)


Its a kick ass app.
I wish I could talk family into using it. 
No intrusions in wikr.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Its a kick ass app.
> I wish I could talk family into using it. 
> No intrusions in wikr.


Meh. I guess it's ok. ;-)


Leg day btw. Fueled by Christmas cookies!

----------


## Old Duffer

15 min cardio
Decided to change up n do lower weights/high reps

Hammer leg press: 90x20, 160x18, 210x18, 260x12/12, 210x6/6, 160x16/14/12

Weighted calf: 100x16 slow, 120x12, 100x10, 80x14/10, 60x14/12

Leg ext: 110x12, 90x16/16, 90x16/20/20

Leg curl: 70x20/16/16, 50x20/18

Feeder cable lat: 60x100/60

God I love an empty gym!

----------


## Obs

> 15 min cardio
> Decided to change up n do lower weights/high reps
> 
> Hammer leg press: 90x20, 160x18, 210x18, 260x12/12, 210x6/6, 160x16/14/12
> 
> Weighted calf: 100x16 slow, 120x12, 100x10, 80x14/10, 60x14/12
> 
> Leg ext: 110x12, 90x16/16, 90x16/20/20
> 
> ...


Me too!
GH says they all watch me pose on camera and laugh the next day

----------


## Old Duffer

> Me too!
> GH says they all watch me pose on camera and laugh the next day


They're not laughing my supersized friend

----------


## balance

> Me too!
> GH says they all watch me pose on camera and laugh the next day


One way to know for sure. Next time gym is empty take your droors off and put them on your head and lift. Wait a few days later and next time in the gym strike up conversation with gym employee, if they can’t look at you straight there’s your answer.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: no gym - tho shoulda. Got home from party pretty late

Cals 2730, carbs 36, fat 27, protein 37 (259g)

Might rework my compounds to get the tren -a back into the mix. Appetite/sweets cravings are getting annoying

----------


## Old Duffer

Finished carport. Just in time. Snowing now
10 min cardio
Seated db curls: 20s x13, 25x8, 30x5/5/5, 25x8/6
Cable curls: 60x16, 80x16 fast, 100x12, 120x8/8/8/6
Chainsaws: 60x8/13, 70x8/12, 100x6/8
Hammer preacher: 40x20, 55x12, 75x8, 85x6/5, 60x10/8

Wide cable row: 60x12/12, 100x6/6, 80x10

Feed leg press: 50x50

Another 10 min cardio

Weight 228, cals 2170, carbs 42, Fat 17, protein 41 (231g)

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: no gym. Shoulder needed a break. Grrr.
Cals 2510, carbs 43, Fat 14, protein 43 (276g)

----------


## Old Duffer

Taking it easy on right shoulder

15 mins cardio

Db press: did pairs. 1st elbows out max chest stretch/then elbows in: 40s x12/8, 50x12/6, 40x10/6, 35x12/12, 40x12/8

Db pullover: 50x20, 60x10, 55x10, 50x12, 45x10

Db military: 20s x20, 25x12/12, 20x14, 20x20

PEC deck: all with squeezes: 50x20, 75x12, 50x12/10/10

Wide cable fly: 40x12, 30x16/16
1 arm elbow tucked 30x16
1 arm straight 30x12
1 arm tucked 50x12

Another 15 min cardio

No exercises really hurt shoulder much. PEC deck maybe a bit. No further damage done. Mood excellent! Sweat lots. Hunger now thru roof

Weight 226.5

----------


## Obs

> Taking it easy on right shoulder
> 
> 15 mins cardio
> 
> Db press: did pairs. 1st elbows out max chest stretch/then elbows in: 40s x12/8, 50x12/6, 40x10/6, 35x12/12, 40x12/8
> 
> Db pullover: 50x20, 60x10, 55x10, 50x12, 45x10
> 
> Db military: 20s x20, 25x12/12, 20x14, 20x20
> ...


Steady awesome progress!

----------


## Old Duffer

Just keep swinging that hammer!

Gonna spend the rest of the year phasing out my short esters; test-c, tren -e, equipose, mast for the competition. You've been warned!

----------


## Obs

> Just keep swinging that hammer!
> 
> Gonna spend the rest of the year phasing out my short esters; test-c, tren-e, equipose, mast for the competition. You've been warned!


You will do well! You got what it takes and I have watch a lot of these comps.

----------


## Old Duffer

20 min cardio
Oingo Boingo

Smith squats: 135x8, 185x6, 205x4/4, 155x6/6. I hate that feeling like my heart is gonna explode!

Plated squat: 180x16, 270x12, 360x8, 450x6/4

Leg ext: 170x12/12/12, 130x16/10, 110x12 buuurn!

Leg curl: 50x20, 90x12/12/8

Tried feeder leg deck. Shoulder was having nothing of it. Cable rope tri: 50x80

Another 10 min cardio

Weight 226

----------


## Cowboymike

> 20 min cardio
> Oingo Boingo
> 
> Smith squats: 135x8, 185x6, 205x4/4, 155x6/6. I hate that feeling like my heart is gonna explode!
> 
> Plated squat: 180x16, 270x12, 360x8, 450x6/4
> 
> Leg ext: 170x12/12/12, 130x16/10, 110x12 buuurn!
> 
> ...


Your heart ever just pause? A while ago, mine would beat normally and then just stop for about 2-3 beats length of time and just pick right back up as if it never skipped a beat... doctor says it was the weirdest thing hes ever heard... usually he said the heart will beat rapidly after it pauses to get all the excess blood out of there and catch back up...

He said its typically a hormone imbalance and went right into testing my thyroid.. he was spot on. I didnt tell him what I was up too but as soon as he said it I knew what he was going to find lol... 

We dialed it down to elevated t3, low t4 thyroid imbalance... (Ill never supplement t3 again in my life) but after a week and getting that back to normal, never happened again.. but man, scared the shit out of me lol...

----------


## Old Duffer

Cowboy! That's some scary shit there!!!

Yesterday cals 2530, carbs 46, Fat 17, protein 37 (232g)

Today 15 min cardio
NIN
Cable lat wide: 100x12, 120x12, 140x6, 120x10, 80x12 slow/10 slow

Cable narrow lat: 80x10/12, 100x8/10, 80x12/10

Cable row: 80x12/12, 100x8/8, 80x10/10

DB shrugs: 50x16, 60x12, 70x8, 80x6, 70x8, 70x10

Ez bar curls: 30x12, 40x12, 50x10, 60x8, 70x6, 60x8, 50x8, 40x8, 30x6. I could barely rack the last bar by then!

Feeder hammer leg press: 50x40. Rubber legs too

5 min cardio. Tank empty. Weight 226

----------


## Old Duffer

Gym day off after all afternoon spent moving that conex in 28 degree weather. Got home to sweat soaked vest n hat! Slept 12 hours!

Yesterday Cals 2520, carbs 42, Fat 19, protein 39 (241g)

Early Christmas with friends. Probably big cal day but we'll play it by ear

----------


## balance

Wow you must of been wiped out sleeping 12 hours! What’s average night sleep for you?

----------


## Old Duffer

> Wow you must of been wiped out sleeping 12 hours! What’s average night sleep for you?


If I'm heavy physical therapy activity, and if wifee let's me, I'll sleep 9 or 10. Less if I wear my cpap. Sleep is messed up lately tho with wifee knee surgery/recovery. She is up all hours cuz she hurts... Therefore I'm up all hours too lol!

If I get 7-8 I'll need a nap or way more coffee than my body is happy with.

Keep in mind: I'm an old, busted, retired guy who is trying to force his body to do stuff it is not happy with. And I like my sleep!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday food.... I'd rather not talk about it. Only one beer. A really dark one. N pie. N cookies. N Twix. N mashed potatoes with mushroom gravy. N candied yams. Oh god, the sugar! The sugar!!! I'm not proud.
And no gym :-o

Tonite tho, after a couple days off and way too many carbs, I hit the gym with a vengeance!

15 min cardio

Decline bench: 135x8, 155x8, 175x8, 195x5, 175x5, 155x8, 135x10

Smith bench: 135x12, 155x8, 175x6/6, 155x6/4, 135x8

Db incline: 25x12, 30x12, 35x8, 40x8, 45x7, 50x3

Standing Db tris: 20s x12, 25x10, 30x6, 25x6, 20x6

Cable rope tri: 100x12, 120x12, 140x10, 150x6/8

Feeder cable preacher: 25x40

10 min cardio

Weight 227

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: Cals 2815, carbs 47, fat 18, protein 35 (225g)

Today:
20 min cardio

Para plated press: 180x8, 270x8, 360x6, 450x6, 540x4, 610x6 short, 540x6, 450x6, 360x6, 270x8

Weighted calf: 80x12/16/14, 60x14/12

Leg extensions: 150x12, 210x12, 260x10, 300x6/6

Leg curl: 90x12, 110x8/8

Feeder PEC beck: 50x50

Skipped after cardio cuz I'm sweating big time
Weight 225.5

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday:
Good follow-up for wifee. Had to bend knee 110 degrees or else. Made 115! Then visit her bro who just had his knee redone. Gone all day. Wife hurts. Diet sucked. No gym. Wife then says she don't want me to go to gym. Hang with me. I rub her feet for 20 mins then watch her stare at her phone for 2 hours. Pissed but can't show it or she will blame the EQ! :-/

Cals 3130, carbs 35, fat 32, protein 33 (248g)

Gym soon

----------


## charger69

> Yesterday:
> Good follow-up for wifee. Had to bend knee 110 degrees or else. Made 115! Then visit her bro who just had his knee redone. Gone all day. Wife hurts. Diet sucked. No gym. Wife then says she don't want me to go to gym. Hang with me. I rub her feet for 20 mins then watch her stare at her phone for 2 hours. Pissed but can't show it or she will blame the EQ! :-/
> 
> Cals 3130, carbs 35, fat 32, protein 33 (248g)
> 
> Gym soon


Wise man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

David Gilmore
20 mins cardio
Alt DB curls: 30x8, 35x8, 40x6, 35x6, 30x6
Bush
Cable preachers: 40x8, 50x8, 60x6/8 with slow stepped let down, 60x10 explosive reps

Hammer preacher: 35x12, 60x16, 70x10, 80x8/8, 60x16

U/H 1 arm curls: 40x12, 60x12, 80x8/8, 60x16

Oly rows: 95x8, 115x8/8, 115x8/6 wide grip

Feeder hammer leg press: 50x100

10 min cardio. Weight 227. Good power, good sweat. Don't wanna jinx myself but the EQ is kicking which for me adds intensity. Can't explain it. It just does.

----------


## Obs

> David Gilmore
> 20 mins cardio
> Alt DB curls: 30x8, 35x8, 40x6, 35x6, 30x6
> Bush
> Cable preachers: 40x8, 50x8, 60x6/8 with slow stepped let down, 60x10 explosive reps
> 
> Hammer preacher: 35x12, 60x16, 70x10, 80x8/8, 60x16
> 
> U/H 1 arm curls: 40x12, 60x12, 80x8/8, 60x16
> ...


Steady progress! Dont forget you are adding muscle and losing weight! Thats a talet of talents!

----------


## charger69

> David Gilmore
> 20 mins cardio
> Alt DB curls: 30x8, 35x8, 40x6, 35x6, 30x6
> Bush
> Cable preachers: 40x8, 50x8, 60x6/8 with slow stepped let down, 60x10 explosive reps
> 
> Hammer preacher: 35x12, 60x16, 70x10, 80x8/8, 60x16
> 
> U/H 1 arm curls: 40x12, 60x12, 80x8/8, 60x16
> ...


Pink Floyd is great for a marathon.. you just get lost in the music. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: cals 2570, carbs 45, fat 16, protein 39 (246g)

BP 132/76 - after 2 cups of coffee and a double shot americano

----------


## Old Duffer

Late start
10 min cardio
DB bench: 50x12 slow, 60x12, 70x10, 80x8, 50x16
DB pullover: 60x12, 70x10, 80x6, 60x10, 50x12
DB military: 25x12, 30x12, 35x12, 40x10, 45x6
Db fly: 15x12, 20x12, 25x8 still testing shoulder
1 arm tight cable fly: 50x16, 60x12/12, 
2 arm: 50x16/12

Feeder cable preacher: 25x40/20. 45 mins later still pumped. Yeowch!

Weight 228

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: cals 2340, carbs 40, fat 25, protein 35 (210g)

Today: Korn
20 mins cardio
Decided to just press the shit out of my legs tonite!

DB squats: 50s x12, 60x12, 70x12, 80x10, 90x6
Smith squats: 135x6, 185x6, 205x4, 185x4, 155x4
Para plated press: 90x20, 180x12/12/10, 90x16/20
Hammer press: 180x20, 270x16/16, 340x10/8
Feeder Db press: 30x50 

10 min cardio

Weight 226.5

----------


## KennyJ

> I didnt do any research, but I did read it. I swear by NAC and TUDCA. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I saw this, I had never heard before either. I'm using NAC but 2 bottles of milk thistle may have just become useless to me lol

----------


## KennyJ

> I didnt do any research, but I did read it. I swear by NAC and TUDCA. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I saw this, I had never heard before either. I'm using NAC but 2 bottles of milk thistle may have just become useless to me lol

----------


## Old Duffer

Got a lil behind. Pinochle company last night so didn't even hit gym till after 10pm. Wanna know when a gym IS EMPTY? The night before Christmas Eve! Lol

Yesterday cals 2750, carbs 42, fat 24, protein 34 (226g)

15 min cardio
Db bench: 40s x16, 50x12, 60x10/12/10, 50x10, 40x10

Db military: 25s x12, 30x12, 35x8, 40x6 that bothered my shoulder. Again., 30x14

Dips that I have not done in years!: body weight 10/8, assist -60# 12/12, -100# 16

Seated cable tri: 40x16, 40x14/14, 50x8/10

Cable fly: straight arms 30x12, tight one arm 30x16, straight 40x10, tight 40x20, 50x12

Feeder paramount leg press: 90x35 someone left the weight on so I went with it. Should have lowered weight. Tank pretty empty by then too. Serious sweat. 

Weight 226.5
BP 117/72, HR 60

Gyno shrunk so I'm backing down the nolva & phasing out the AI.

----------


## Obs

> Got a lil behind. Pinochle company last night so didn't even hit gym till after 10pm. Wanna know when a gym IS EMPTY? The night before Christmas Eve! Lol
> 
> Yesterday cals 2750, carbs 42, fat 24, protein 34 (226g)
> 
> 15 min cardio
> Db bench: 40s x16, 50x12, 60x10/12/10, 50x10, 40x10
> 
> Db military: 25s x12, 30x12, 35x8, 40x6 that bothered my shoulder. Again., 30x14
> 
> ...


I advise keeping low dose nolva till the end of cycle.
Jmo

----------


## Old Duffer

> I advise keeping low dose nolva till the end of cycle.
> Jmo


For me- required!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: cals 2580, carbs 40, fat 24, protein 36 (232g)

----------


## Old Duffer

Christmas turned into a pig out :-p 
started baselining my blood sugar. 

20 min cardio
Seated db curls: 30x12, 35x8, 40x4, 30x8, 25x8

Narrow ez bar curl: 40x12 with squeezes, 60x6, 60x6 with hold, 50x8, 40x8, 40x8 2-step

Chainsaws: 60x12, 80x8/8/8/8

Cable preacher curl: 50x12, 60x8, 50x8, 40x12, 30x16

Cable rope curl: 60x12, 80x12, 100x8, isometric 100 15sec hold, 120 10sec hold

10min cardio

Weight 227. Good sweat. Good pump but not painful

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: cals 3125, carbs 36, fat 26, protein 38 (271g)

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2350, carbs 38, fat 24, protein 38 (225g)

15 min cardio

Para plated press: 180x12, 270x12, 360x8, 450x6, 540x4

Hammer press: 90x20, 180x20, 270x20, 320x12/8

Leg ext: 110x16, 170x16, 230x10, 300x6, 200x10

Leg curl: 70x16, 90x16, 110x12, 130x6

Db squat: 50x12, 60x10, 70x8, 80x6, 100x4

10 min cardio. Serious sweat. Not my strongest but felt good

.... On another topic: wifee is evil! Wal-Mart has Xmas crap 50% off. I bought her this huge pack of Reese's peanut butter cups. Little did I know that it was just 2, HUGE cups :-o

She splits one and plates me half. Like crack to an addict I smoked that thing! THEN I looked up the cals.... 760 cals of pure sugar! Oof. Damn woman.

----------


## Obs

Damn thats a big peanutbutter cup

----------


## charger69

> Yesterday cals 2350, carbs 38, fat 24, protein 38 (225g)
> 
> 15 min cardio
> 
> Para plated press: 180x12, 270x12, 360x8, 450x6, 540x4
> 
> Hammer press: 90x20, 180x20, 270x20, 320x12/8
> 
> Leg ext: 110x16, 170x16, 230x10, 300x6, 200x10
> ...


Thats why they invented slin. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3010, carbs 38, fat 28, protein 34 (266g)

Testing pre-workout Dbol 

10 min cardio

Smith bench: 135x10, 185x8, 205x8, 225x6, 245x4

Db incline: 30s x12, 40x12, 50x8, 60x6!!!, 50x8 feeling really strong!

Standing Db tris: 25s x12, 30x12, 35x8, 40x6 sloppy, 30x12

Cable rope tris: 100x12, 120x12, 140x12, 150x12/8 strong like bull!

PEC deck: 50x12 with squeezes, 75x12, 100x12, 125x8/10

Feeder leg ext: 70x40, 50x40 oh da burn!

10 min cardio

A little less sweat, zero light headedness after big sets, mood great, strength awesome. :-)

All this talk about low BP and I'm now at 152/83 , HR 52. Go figure! Geez it was only 10mg Dbol lol!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2450, carbs 37, fat 20, protein 43 (265g)

10 min cardio

Bar cable row: 100x12, 120x10, 140x8, 160x4/4, 120x10

Chainsaws: 80x8/8, 80x12 explosive, 80x8/6 slow

Wide cable lat -front: 100x12, 120x8, 140x6. Rear: 100x8, 80x12

Narrow cable lat -underhand: 80x12, 100x12, 120x6. Overhand: 120x6, 80x12

DB shrugs: 80x10/8/8

Reverse fly: 20x6, 15x8/8/8

Weight 224.5 :-o
Sticking my big toe in the insulin pool

----------


## Old Duffer

Relaxing a couple days before the New Year Competition! No gym yesterday. Nor today. Still doing baseline insulin data. Not sure what to think yet. Hmmm. 

Yesterday cals 2955, carbs 43, fat 23, protein 34 (257g)

Friends brought goodies. Grrr. Bourbon fudge & macaroons. Damn holidays!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3755!!!, carbs 43, fat 29, protein 28 (264g)

10 min cardio
Smith squats: 135x8, 185x6, 205x6, 225x4, 245x3
Hammer leg press: 90x16, 180x12, 270x12, 360x12, 410x12/8

Leg ext mach: 150x12, 210x12, 250x8, 300x6/6

Leg curl: 50x16, 70x16, 90x12, 110x6, 120x8 explosive

Feeder narrow rows: 50x50

10 cardio, weight 228.5, 1st gym on slim. Watch out boys n goils!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: 1st day to kick slin up to10iu per. Interesting. Cals 3400, carbs 42, fat 20, protein 38 (243g)

Just got the bill for the half a beef I agreed to buy from my neighbor. Not cheap but gonna be good stuff! 400# hanging half should = about 225# in the freezer.

Tweaked my AAS too. 
Test-C - 260
EQ. - 630
Mast. - 560
Tren -E - 350
NPP. - 350
Dbol . - 10 morn/10 pre gym

I'll keep the details flowing here but also post overview/update stuff on the Comp Thread. 

What are you willing to do to win? !

----------


## Old Duffer

Normally few n far but tonite .... Was.... Awesome!
Gym was expectedly packed so I adapted. 10iu pre-gym. Strength was great but recovery was insane. Once cruising it was like I never needed a breather. That is so not me recently. 

10 min sweaty cardio but HR never really went up

Hammer incline: 90x12, 160x10, 180x8, 200x4, 160x8, 140x10

Hammer bench: 90x12, 180x8, 200x8, 220x6, 180x8

Seated tris: 40x12, 50x12, 60x10, 70x6/6

1 arm tight flys: 50x12, 60x12, 70x12, 80x12, 60x12

DB military: 25s x12, 30x12, 35x12, 40x8, 45x6 felt the tank go empty last set.

Feeder hammer leg press: 90x100

10 min cardio

Weight 231.5 - hello Dbol

----------


## Old Duffer

Rollercoaster of gym life! Today I either ate something disagreeable or touch of flu but spent most of today in bed (or on the toilet)

No gym today. Just resting n planning out my new contest diet regime.

Yesterday I was ravenous. Crazy appetite. Cals 3950, carbs 46, fat 23, protein 31 (305g)

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2420, carbs 40, fat 25, protein 35 (215g)

I started my targeted food regime today. More on that later

10 min cardio
Ez bar curl: 40x12, 50x12, 60x12, 70x8, 80x5, 90x4

Db curls: alternating- 30x6, 25x10, 30x6. Supported- 25x10, 30x6

Hammer preacher curl: 70x10, 80x8, 90x8, 100x6 hold, 100x4

Cable curl: bar- 100x12, 120x8, 140x6. Rope- 80x12, 100x8, 120x4

Oly bar rows: 135x8 short stroke, 95x8/8/8/8

Feeder Db bench: 20x75

10 min cardio. Weight 229

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday new diet: cals 3185, carbs 29, fat 33, protein 38 (297g)

10 min cardio

Para plated press: 180x12, 360x12, 450x6/6/8, 360x6/8. Had my 1st debilitating lower back pump!

Leg ext: 150x/12/12/12, 210x8/8/8

Leg curl: 70x16/16, 90x12/12/8

10 min cardio - stomach a lil queezy. Tank empty. Back eased up.

Feeder seated cable preacher: 45x30 - oops too much weight. Yeowch pump. 25x20 more is all I could stand. Done. Toast. 
Wifee finally cleared for hot tub! Yeah!

Weight continues to skyrocket. 233.5#s

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3085, carbs 33, fat 27, protein 40 (312g)

Had light headache n still slightly hinky stomach. Man up, pussy!

10 min cardio
Smith bench: 135x12/12, 185x10/8, 206x6/4, 155x12/10

Cable rope tri: 100x12, 120x12, 140x12, 150x12/12

Hammer Isopullover: 50x12, 100x12, 150x12, 200x12, 220x10/8

Incline DB: 40s x12/10, 35x12/10, 30x12/12

PEC deck: 75x16 with squeezes, 100x12, 125x6, 100x10/12/10

Feeder hammer leg press: 70x100

10 min cardio

Weight 234

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3245, carbs 34, fat 26, protein 40 (325g)

Lil cheat this morn. My morn slin got ahead of me n I fixed it with a cup of cinnamon toast cereal. Damn tasty! Lol

Also got a lead on what has been upsetting my stomach. No more peanut butter 4 me!

Started a new intra-workout. Too early to judge but my tank ran empty way earlier than normal. No slin issues at all. Just empty tank/slight nausea. And sweat! I can smell myself! It's baaaad

10 min cardio
Cable row: 80x12/12, 100x12/12, 120x10/8, 140x6/6

Hammer Iso back: 90x12 overhand, 180x8 underhand, 160x12/10 u/h, 160x8 o/h

Chainsaw: 80x8/8/10, 100x6/4

Db shrugs: 50x12, 70x12, 80x8, 90x6

Wide cable lat: 80x12 front, 80x12 rear, 100x10f, 100x10r

Feeder PEC deck: 50x50

5 min cardio n I'm about to collapse

Weight 234.5

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday was definitely a down day. Felt crappy enough to even miss my blood donation. Achy, sore, stomach still giving me fits. I slept half the day. No gym. 

Cals 2635, carbs 33, fat 27, protein 40 (266g)

Now I gotta get off my ass n run the snow blower

----------


## charger69

> Yesterday was definitely a down day. Felt crappy enough to even miss my blood donation. Achy, sore, stomach still giving me fits. I slept half the day. No gym. 
> 
> Cals 2635, carbs 33, fat 27, protein 40 (266g)
> 
> Now I gotta get off my ass n run the snow blower


Im going outside to lay in the sun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> I’m going outside to lay in the sun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to start tanning. Warm, solar exposure would do wonders. Hot tub is nice but it's not enough. Cold n icy just kills my motivation.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2560, carbs 32, fat 29, protein 39 (242g)

GH is helping me sort out my acid-stomach issues. My guts have no guts!

10 min cardio
Db squat: 50x12, 60x12, 70x12, 100x6/8/6

Smith leg press: 270x16, 360x12/10, 270x16/12/16, 230x16, 230x12 heavy calves

Leg ext: 110x16, 190x12, 250x8, 190x12/12/12, 190x4 each with hold to failure

Leg curl: 70x16, 90x16/12/12, 70x16

Feeder cable row: 50x50

Got on elliptical for finish and realized, "wtf am I doing! My legs are rubber. I'm gonna fall off this Damn thing!" Did a careful slow 5 mins. Toast. Empty. Hit my emergency sunny-d cuz I was so weak n shaky I wasn't sure if my slin got ahead of me. All is well

----------


## Cowboymike

> I need to start tanning. Warm, solar exposure would do wonders. Hot tub is nice but it's not enough. Cold n icy just kills my motivation.


For those of us who lack in the ability to absorb some Vitamin D naturally... tanning or mood lights sure do help ;0)

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3270, carbs 35, fat 29, protein 36 (284g)

Scored/added 100 T4, an acid reducer & 10 Dbol . Stomach feels better today.

DB press: 50x8, 60x8, 70x8, 80x8/8, 70x12. Shoulder already pissed

DB military: 30x12, 35x8 (2 step), 40x10, 45x8, 50x4

Seated cable tri: 50x12/12/12/10/10

1arm cable fly: 50x12, 60x12, 70x12, 80x12/12

Hammer Iso chest: 90x12, 180x6, 140x6, 110x10/8

Feeder leg ext: 50x50

10 min cardio

Weight 234.5 ... Continues to climb

And OMG the dreams! I woke up once feeling a bit off; insulin shakes n sweats. Ate a small carb snack. Anyway I remember dreaming that I was critiquing myself on how to improve my neck-stabbing technique

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday cals 3270, carbs 35, fat 29, protein 36 (284g)
> 
> Scored/added 100 T4, an acid reducer & 10 Dbol . Stomach feels better today.
> 
> DB press: 50x8, 60x8, 70x8, 80x8/8, 70x12. Shoulder already pissed
> 
> DB military: 30x12, 35x8 (2 step), 40x10, 45x8, 50x4
> 
> Seated cable tri: 50x12/12/12/10/10
> ...


Perfectly normal dreams.
When you wake up certain you have a vagina and last you remember it was getting pounded by abe lincoln, you may need to look into some caber.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3255, carbs 41, fat 25, protein 34 (279g)

Tried to pump up the volume tonite

10 min cardio

Ez bar curl: 40x12, 50x12, 60x12, 70x8/8, 60x10/6, 50x8, 50x6 narrow, 40x12, 40x10 narrow

Cable preacher: 40x12, 50x12, 60x6 slow/8 explosive, 40x14/10/10/12

Hammer curl: 35x12 slow, 45x10 slow, 55x8, 45x12/12 exp/10/12

Oly bar rows: 95x12/12, 115x10/10, 135x8/8

Assisted chins: -100x10 narrow/8 wide, -140x12n/10w

10 min cardio

Weight 234, arms are rubber!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2870, carbs 40, fat 26, protein 34 (250g)

No gym today. Wifee stuff.

BP 156/92

Time to make some adjustments!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2580, carbs 22, fat 37, protein 41 (263g)

10 min cardio

Smith squat: 135x8/8/8, 185x6/6

Para plated press: 180x8, 360x8, 450x6, 540x6/4, 450x6, 360x8

Leg ext: 150x12/12, 210x12/10, 270x8/6, 300x6/6

Db squat: 80x6/6/8/8/8

Feeder hammer preacher: 25x50

10 min cardio

Busy gym tonite... And everyone is doing legs!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3110, carbs 37, fat 25, protein 38 (293g)

Blood pressure is somewhat improved but still high. Gonna take a while for my body to adapt, if I don't stroke out 1st. Told wifee to keep my in the freezer until the contest is over and submit pics of me. ;-) 

I could still win, ya know? ;-)

Really good gym day. Elbows hurt but nothing broken. Volume again. Damn you Cowboy!

10 min cardio
Smith bench: 115x8/8/8, 165x8/8/8, 186x6/6/6, 205x6/6/4

Cable tris: 100x12, 120x12, 140x12, 150x12/12/10

PEC deck: 75x12/12/12, 100x12/12/10, 125x6/4

Db incline: 30s x12, 40x6, 30x12/10/10

Hammer iso pullover: 90x12, 180x12, 200x12, 220x12/8

Feed hammer leg press: 70x75

10 min cardio

Weight 236

Grow dammit, grow!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3200, carbs 34, fat 29, protein 37 (294g)

Knock on wood my pita body has finally given up fighting this AAS load. Feeling good, strong. Sore for sure but animal!

10 min cardio
cable row: 100x12/12/12, 120x8/8/8, 140x6/6/5

Wide cable lat: 80x12/12/12 slow, 100x12/12/10, 120x8/6

DB shrugs: 70x12/12/12, 90x8/8/8

1 arm Hammer Iso row: 25x12, 50x12/12/12, 75x10/8

Narrow cable lat down: 80x12/12/12, 100x8/8

5 min cardio. Toast. Done.

Weight 235

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday cals 3200, carbs 34, fat 29, protein 37 (294g)
> 
> Knock on wood my pita body has finally given up fighting this AAS load. Feeling good, strong. Sore for sure but animal!
> 
> 10 min cardio
> cable row: 100x12/12/12, 120x8/8/8, 140x6/6/5
> 
> Wide cable lat: 80x12/12/12 slow, 100x12/12/10, 120x8/6
> 
> ...


Just climbing right up there!

I do hammer iso row two handed so everyone can watch my face turn purple.

----------


## Obs

Why is it I am the only one in my gym that looks like he is straining duff?

----------


## Old Duffer

> Why is it I am the only one in my gym that looks like he is straining duff?


Because you are! I make noise. Not a lot but grunts n such. Surprisingly ive been complimented there; more than a couple guys have told me they up their game when they see my intensity.

Dammit! I've got a contest to win!!!

Edit: the purple face thing is why wifee won't work out with me. Scares her!

----------


## Obs

> Because you are! I make noise. Not a lot but grunts n such. Surprisingly ive been complimented there; more than a couple guys have told me they up their game when they see my intensity.
> 
> Dammit! I've got a contest to win!!!


You're dang right!

----------


## Old Duffer

Last day of my gym routine. Starting GH routine tomorrow! I'm scared :-o

Yesterday ravenous! cals 3480, carbs 37, fat 28, protein 35 (287g)

Hmr plated press: 140x12, 180x12, 250x12, 300x12, 340x12/12/12/12

Para plated press: 180x12, 270x12/12, 360x8/4

Calf raises: 100x16/12/12, 80x12/12/12

Leg ext: 150x12/12/12, 210x12/12/12, 270x8/6

Feed hmr iso row: 50x50/20

5 min cardio. Weight 235.5

----------


## Old Duffer

Tweaked the soup too:

Test-c 440
EQ 525
Mast 490
Tren -e 280
NPP 315
Dbol 20mg/day. 10 morn, 10 pre workout
30iu Nov-R. 10 morn, 10 pre workout, 10 post workout
10mg Nolva, 10mg cialis

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2800, carbs 35, fat 30, protein 35 (242g)

Right out of the box I picked the wrong machine as I try to feel this all out. Needed seated press, not seated incline press. Aggravated my shoulder immediately :-(

iso hammer press: 70x15/15, 120x10, 140x10/10

Smith flat bench: 135x10, 115x10, 186x6, 205x6/6

Smith JM flat: 135x10, 155x10/10

Seated Smith shoulder press: 95x10/8/8/8

Incline DB: 40x10/10/9, 40x6+1 

Side lateral raises: 15x10, 3x(15x10+2+2) these were killer

Db overhead tricep: 30x12, 40x12, 50x12, 60x12

100 sit ups: incline 25/25/25/15/10 OMG!

15 min cardio

Weight 234.5

..... And I didn't die!!!

----------


## GearHeaded

ok how the hell do I 'subscribe' to this thread ? I thought there used to be a button for that... I gotta keep track of you Old Duffer, make sure you don't die  :Wink:

----------


## GearHeaded

> Tweaked the soup too:
> 
> Test-c 440
> EQ 525
> Mast 490
> Tren -e 280
> NPP 315


- the Test/EQ makes up your 1 gram 'base' essentially (the eq simply acting as a low estrogen test base for you)
- the Tren/NPP is your androgenic /anaboic work horse. basically running two diff nandrolones as 'one' compound to give you the anabolic androgenic ratios similar to that of test , but to a much higher degree (stronger binding affinity, less conversion, etc)
- the Mast is your ancillary (it will help with estrogen sides , as well as prolactin side) plus your 'test enhancer' (lowering shbg and freeing up more test)

so it looks like your running a lot of compounds here.. but the way its set up, its like you running just two AAS with one ancillary is all (but to get more effeciency and more optimal results out of the cycle with the 'synergy' provided).

of course the morning Dbol and morning insulin are your anti-catabolics and cortisol suppressants (thats it , heck you can't even count that towards the stack really  :Smilie:

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday was a wifee day. Out of the blue, she decides that we should go to the monthly swingers meet & greet. Note: we were good. Didn't play. Was nice to visit friends we have not seen since wifee knee surgery :-)

I think I did well transitioning to the 'non gym day' food regime and not blow the whole thing up with bar foods!

Yesterday cals 2600, carbs 26, fat 34, protein 40 (262g)

Back at it today!!!

----------


## GearHeaded

> Yesterday cals 2600, *carbs 26, fat 34, protein 40* (262g)


just to confirm whats in bold is percentages correct ?

so if we reverse do the math , 676 cals of carbs (170 grams), 884 cals of fats (98 grams), and 1040 cals of protein (260 grams)

----------


## Old Duffer

> just to confirm whats in bold is percentages correct ?
> 
> so if we reverse do the math , 676 cals of carbs (170 grams), 884 cals of fats (98 grams), and 1040 cals of protein (260 grams)


Correct.

----------


## Old Duffer

Got the wheels back on track, tho wobbly. Didn't get home this morn until 2am. Wolfed down protein n carbs. Bed by 3. Up at 10. Guests at 1pm for dinner later. Visiting while sneaking in meals. Bottle up more whiskey and rum. Bailed on guests mid-hot tub to head to gym. Forgot my insulin . Just not quite on track. Yet.

Workout 2
Seated Cybex row: 90x15/15, 150x10, 210x10, 190x10. Still feeling out sets

T bar row: 45x10, 90x10, 125x6, 135x6/6

V bar lat pull down: 100x10, 130x6, 140x6/7

Db shrug ss with bent reverse db fly: 60x12/12/12/12/12 - 25x7, 29x8, 15x12/12/12

Rack pulls: 135x5, 225x5/5, 275x5/5

Bent Db hammer curls: 30x8, 40x8, 45x8/8

Ez bar curls: 50x10, 70x8, 80x8/8

100 sit ups: 40/30/20/10

15 min cardio

Weight 233

----------


## Obs

> Got the wheels back on track, tho wobbly. Didn't get home this morn until 2am. Wolfed down protein n carbs. Bed by 3. Up at 10. Guests at 1pm for dinner later. Visiting while sneaking in meals. Bottle up more whiskey and rum. Bailed on guests mid-hot tub to head to gym. Forgot my insulin . Just not quite on track. Yet.
> 
> Workout 2
> Seated Cybex row: 90x15/15, 150x10, 210x10, 190x10. Still feeling out sets
> 
> T bar row: 45x10, 90x10, 125x6, 135x6/6
> 
> V bar lat pull down: 100x10, 130x6, 140x6/7
> 
> ...


I love bailing on people to go to the gym.
They just don't understand wanting to do anything outside the beer in their hand. 

Somehow makes them feel inadequate when you knowingly leave a good time to go beat yourself up.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2750, carbs 240g, fat 80g, protein 283g

Workout #3

Ham curls: 50x15, 70x15, 110x10/10/10

Smith squats narrow: 135x8, 185x6/6/6/6

Smith squats wide: 135x8, 165x6/6/6/6

Hammer leg press: 270x12/12, 320x12/12

Hmr press calf raises: 270x12, 320x12/12/12/12, 320x12+2+2. Had to take a bit of a breather before starting the +2+2. Didn't wanna Ralph

Leg ext: 290x6/6/6, 250x6, 250x8+2+2

100 sit ups: 40/40/20

Weight 233.5

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3860 :-o carbs 306g, fat 124g, protein 374g and here's something interesting. Weight 332! Lost weight!

Workout 4 - pump phase

Machine press: 90x15, 70x15, 70x20/20, 70x5/5/5/5/5 muscle round

PEC deck: 75x20/20/20/20/20+2+2

Smith guillotine: 95x20, 115x20/20/20

Standing cable fly ss cable rope down:
40x20/20/20/20/20 ss 80x20/20/20/20/20

Seated db oh press ss 1 arm DB seated tricep:
20x15/15, 25x15/15/15 ss 15x15/15/20/20

Side lateral raises: 20x20, 15x20, 10x20

100 sit ups: 25/20/20/20/15

15 cardio

Thus was a truly painful workout. Between the pumps & lactic burn... Then nausea for the sit ups!

AND I had to tweak everything for midday gym cuz we got invited out to dinner.... Which also effed my food!!#

My arms were shaking like leaves.

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday cals 3860 :-o carbs 306g, fat 124g, protein 374g and here's something interesting. Weight 332! Lost weight!
> 
> Workout 4 - pump phase
> 
> Machine press: 90x15, 70x15, 70x20/20, 70x5/5/5/5/5 muscle round
> 
> PEC deck: 75x20/20/20/20/20+2+2
> 
> Smith guillotine: 95x20, 115x20/20/20
> ...


If you tore your body down to nausea buddy I wouldnt sweat a big meal

----------


## GearHeaded

> Yesterday cals 3860 :-o carbs 306g, fat 124g, protein 374g and here's something interesting. Weight 332! Lost weight!
> 
> Workout 4 - pump phase
> 
> Machine press: 90x15, 70x15, 70x20/20, 70x5/5/5/5/5 muscle round
> 
> PEC deck: 75x20/20/20/20/20+2+2
> 
> Smith guillotine: 95x20, 115x20/20/20
> ...


this is good to hear .. too many guys get programmed in a "pump day'' and they think its supposed to be an easy day cause the weights are lighter . no no no .. its supposed to be intense! that pump is supposed to be off the charts and make you so full you can barely move . still trying to grow even though we are "just pumping" . good job!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3565, carbs 320, fat 127, protein 247g. Way too many crap carbs but when someone drops a plate of chocolate cake, I'm screwed!
.... And my weight stayed the same!!!

Another painfully good pump day! Workout 5

Cybex row: 70x15, 90x15, 130x20/20, 130x5/5/5/5/5

Wide cable lat: 80x15/15/15/15, 80x20+3+3

Cable row: 80x15/15/15/15 - always find this interesting. All this bicep pulling and my triceps burn!

This is where shit gets real!

Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep curl: 80x15/15/15/15 ss 60x15/15/15/15 - good bicep pump

Then OMG!

Rope face pulls ss cable rope curls:
80x15/20, 60x20/20 ss 60x15/20, 50x20/20 and painfully rope face pulls 60x20+2+2

My shoulders n upper back screaming! I had to sit down about 5 minutes before I could even continue

Reverse Db fly: 15x15/15, 10x15x15 - these were s'posed to be sets of 20 but by 15 I was barely lifting them. 

Upright cable rows: 40x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 40/30/30

15 min cardio. Weak. Shakey. Foggy. Effed up!

----------


## Old Duffer

> If you tore your body down to nausea buddy I wouldnt sweat a big meal


Oh, I'm not concerned. I'm excited! Big cals (big to me anyway) with no weight gain says: 
1) metabolism is cranking which is good
2) muscle construction/maintenance is grown (pun intended) which is good!

I'll just eat MORE!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3480, carb 316g, fat 114g, protein 303g

BP today 134/80 HR 63 - better

----------


## GearHeaded

> BP today 134/80 HR 63 - better


EQ, Test, Tren , Nandrolone , Dbol .. add in insulin with high carbs and a calorie surplus with hard training . AND you can maintain that blood pressure and heart rate. your doing pretty darn good !
your not susceptible to massive BP spikes that guys get when trying to blood volume and water load. so thats good.

----------


## Obs

> EQ, Test, Tren , Nandrolone , Dbol .. add in insulin with high carbs and a calorie surplus with hard training . AND you can maintain that blood pressure and heart rate. your doing pretty darn good !
> your not susceptible to massive BP spikes that guys get when trying to blood volume and water load. so thats good.


That aint no kidding. 
Without atenolol I measure my heart rate by beats per second on that.

----------


## Old Duffer

Workout 6 - Leg pump day. This is gonna suck

Caught a Damn cold to boot. Mouth breather time

Ham curls: 90x15/15/15/15

Smith hack squats: 135x15, 185x15/15/15/15

Hammer leg wide: 180x20, 270x20, 340x5/5/5/5/5, 270x5/5/5/5/5

Hammer leg narrow: 230x20/20, 230x5/5/5/5/5, 180x5/5/5/5/5

Calf raises: 60x20/20/20, 50x20/15 Oof

Leg ext: 110x5/5/5/5/5, 110x5/5/5/5/5, 110x25+2+2

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

Weight holding at 232. Headed home weak n shaky. Insulin getting ahead of me but I'm only minutes from home. Chug a Sunny-D. Hit meal 5. All good.... Except for my runny nose :-€

----------


## Old Duffer

Day off so I can kick this Damn head cold quick!

Yesterday cals 3995 - oops! Carbs 371, fat 135, protein 330g

Eat big, get big. Right? 

Today being off day is way less cals. Struggling a bit with it. More cold pills. Back to bed!

----------


## Old Duffer

Feeling much better today but at 5am... Omg. Thought I was gonna spontaneously combust!

Yesterday cals 2850, carbs 254, fat 92, protein 257g

Workout 7 - weak body part catch up

Ez bar curl ss rope cable push down: 40x20, 50x18/18/16 ss 80x12, 100x20, 120x15/16

Preacher curl: 80x6/7/8, 50x13/15

Alt DB curls: 25x11, 20x12/12/10

V bar cable tri: 140x8, 150x8/8/8

Underhand cable tri: 100x15/15/15/15 - killer

Wrist curl front: 10x20, 15x20, 20x20, 25x20 - good example of "I've never done these weight search!"
Wrist curl rear: 20x15, 15x16/16/18

Cable fly hi to low: 100x15/15, 100x20/20/20, 80x20, 60x20, 40x20

Cable low to hi: 100x20/16, 80x20/18, 60x60x18, 40x20

100 sit ups: 25/25/25/25

15 min cardio. Weight 232

.... Then I realize once again what an idiot I am!!! I've pre-printed each workout day. I take notes on these sheets. Got home n realized today was TWO PAGES!!! Story of my life lol!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 4160, carbs 328, fat 167, protein 327g - was extra hungry 

Cybex press: 70x15, 90x15, 130x10/10/10

Smith bench: 115x10/10, 195x6/6/6

Smith JM bench: 115x10, 155x10/10

Smith seated shoulder press: 65x15, 95x8, 105x8/8/8

Incline DB: 45x10/10, 40x10, 40x6+2+2

Side lateral raises: (15x10+2+2)x4

Db OH tricep: 60x12, 50x12/12/12

100 sit ups: 40/25/20/15

15 min cardio

Weight 232.5

Kinda tired today. Lacking energy. Got er done regardless. Dropping the Dbol that seems to disagree with me n adding 20/20 Var.

----------


## Old Duffer

Last night was unusually gruelling. Soaked the sheets. Had to eat at 2am. Insulin feeling but could have just been hyper-metabolism. Started the Var today

Yesterday cals 3320, carbs 311g, fat 82g, protein 305g

Back to workout 2

Cybex row: 90x15/15, 210x10/10, 190x10

T bar row: 90x10,10, 160x6/6/6

Close grip lat pull: 100x10, 140x6/6/6, 120x8+2+2

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 95x12, 135x12/12/12/12 ss 15x12/12/12/12/12

Snatch rack pulls: 135x5, 295x5/5/5/5 - these I gotta do from a high rack cuz of my back

Hammer bent Db curl: 45x8/8/8/8

Standing ez bar curl: 60x10, 80x8/8, 90x8

100 sit ups: 25/20/20/20/15

15 min cardio. 

Felt some anavar kick but forgot my pre-workout insulin so missed that boost. Weight 231.5

----------


## Family_guy

> Workout 6 - Leg pump day. This is gonna suck
> 
> Caught a Damn cold to boot. Mouth breather time
> 
> Ham curls: 90x15/15/15/15
> 
> Smith hack squats: 135x15, 185x15/15/15/15
> 
> Hammer leg wide: 180x20, 270x20, 340x5/5/5/5/5, 270x5/5/5/5/5
> ...


Am I reading this correctly? Is that 50+ sets?

----------


## Family_guy

So if I have this correct your split is-
Push lower reps
Pull lower reps
Legs lower reps
Then same thing but higher reps “pump” 
Then weak body part day 

Right? What are your rest days?

----------


## GearHeaded

> Am I reading this correctly? Is that 50+ sets?


no.. your miscalculating because a lot of the sets are rest pause or muscle rounds .. so one set of 5/5/5/5/5 reps is NOT 5 different sets. its ONE set of 25 reps thats broken down with rest pause in between 5s

also what your not seeing is some sets are "non working'' sets and other sets are "working sets"

----------


## Old Duffer

> Am I reading this correctly? Is that 50+ sets?


GH's pump & flow workouts are all kinds of crazy reps. I'm no expert at the syntax of logging shit like rest-pauses or These 5x5x5x5x5 rounds. Definitely can get confusing

----------


## Old Duffer

> So if I have this correct your split is-
> Push lower reps
> Pull lower reps
> Legs lower reps
> Then same thing but higher reps “pump” 
> Then weak body part day 
> 
> Right? What are your rest days?


Rest day? What's a rest day? Lol

----------


## GearHeaded

> Rest day? What's a rest day? Lol


its easier to just "inject" a rest day , then to waste a whole 24 hours taking an actual rest day  :Wink:

----------


## Family_guy

> no.. your miscalculating because a lot of the sets are rest pause or muscle rounds .. so one set of 5/5/5/5/5 reps is NOT 5 different sets. its ONE set of 25 reps thats broken down with rest pause in between 5s
> 
> also what your not seeing is some sets are "non working'' sets and other sets are "working sets"


I see. That makes a lot more sense!!

----------


## Family_guy

> GH's pump & flow workouts are all kinds of crazy reps. I'm no expert at the syntax of logging shit like rest-pauses or These 5x5x5x5x5 rounds. Definitely can get confusing


We need to create a standardized system for logging our workouts. Some of the shit that Gallowmere writes for his workouts looks more like algebra than sets and reps. That’s why i decided I’m gonna write everything out long hand like “5 sets of 10-12 reps with last set to failure”

----------


## Family_guy

I’m subbing this log. This is very interesting especially now that your following GHs insanity uhh I mean workout

----------


## Old Duffer

> We need to create a standardized system for logging our workouts. Some of the shit that Gallowmere writes for his workouts looks more like algebra than sets and reps. That’s why i decided I’m gonna write everything out long hand like “5 sets of 10-12 reps with last set to failure”


I would.... But I'm lazy and don't figure anyone gives a rats ass about my wimpy lil workout lol!

----------


## Family_guy

> I would.... But I'm lazy and don't figure anyone gives a rats ass about my wimpy lil workout lol!


I care about your wimpy workout! I would say your workouts are less wimpy than mine for sure lol

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3910 (more on this later), carbs 328, fat 146, protein 289g

Walked in the gym door n Damn! Are we having an open house? Packed!!!

Hammy curls: 70x15/15, 110x10/10/10

Narrow Smith squats: 135x8, 205x6/6/6/6

Wide Smith squats: 135x8, 185x6/6/6/6

Hmr plated press: 320x12/12/12/12

Hmr plated press calf: 320x12/12/12/12, 320x12+3+3

Leg ext: 270x6/6/6, 250x8+2+2

100 sit ups: 30/20/30/20 - Damn back pump!

Now back to that almost 4000 cals... Weight 231

I lost weight!

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday cals 3910 (more on this later), carbs 328, fat 146, protein 289g
> 
> Walked in the gym door n Damn! Are we having an open house? Packed!!!
> 
> Hammy curls: 70x15/15, 110x10/10/10
> 
> Narrow Smith squats: 135x8, 205x6/6/6/6
> 
> Wide Smith squats: 135x8, 185x6/6/6/6
> ...


Losing weight at 4000 cal... You are an aberican madasss

----------


## Family_guy

Post up some pics duff let’s see the progress!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Post up some pics duff let’s see the progress!


Done. On comp thread

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 4025, carbs 303, fat 162, protein 324g. I fluffed up my cals a bit to be over 4000 cals n test the weight loss/gain data

Cable seated press: 70x15/15, 70x20/20, 90x5/5/5/5/5

PEC deck: 75x20/20/20/20, 75x20+2+2
Busy gym so out of normal order

Seated db OH press ss 1 arm DB tri: 25x15, 30x15/15/15/15 ss 20x20/20/20/20

Cable flys ss cable rope tris: 40x20/20/20/20 ss 100x20/20, 80x20/20

Lateral raises 3 dropsets: 20x20, 15x15/5, 10x15/5 - God I hate these lol! Just couldn't pull off all 20s in succession. 

Smith guillotine press: 95x20, 115x20/20, 105x20/20

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

15 min cardio

Weight 232. 4000+ cals gained one pound and almost plugged my john :-o

----------


## Old Duffer

Had to get gym in early today as they are closing for overnight maintenance.

Yesterday cals 3710, carbs 288, fat 135, protein 318g

Workout #5 pump emphasis, back, rear delts, traps, biceps - 2nd time thru so less searching for proper weight levels

Cybex seated row: 90x15/15, 140x20/20, 140x5/5/5/5/5

Wide lat pull down: 100x15/15, 80x15/15, 80x20+2+2

Narrow cable row: 80x15/15/15/15

Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep curl: 80x15, 100x15/15/15 ss 60x15/15/15/15

Rope face pull ss cable rope curl: 60x20/20/20/20 ss 60x20/20/20/20 - friggin shoulders/back so achy I forgot my last set :-o

Reverse cable PEC: 20x20/20/20/20 - this seemed so easy... Until the burn set in! Eff me!

Upright cable rows: 40x15/15, 50x15, 60x15

100 sit ups: 30/30/30/10

15 min cardio

Weight 232.5 so a bit more of a gain. Really strong day. I'm beat.

----------


## Cowboymike

Youre a beast brother! Keep killing it!!

----------


## Old Duffer

I got some catching up to do. Wifee out to dinner 2 night's in a row. I ate well but it gets hard to guesstimate macros. I did best I could there. And yesterday early gym again n straight to dinner & concert so once again being stuck in an arena for 4-5 hours. Not optimal. Lastly, y'all are bblowing up my phone the entire concert! Lol! Luckily wifee wasnt pissed

Wed: cals 4495, carbs 385, fat 199, protein 295g
Thu: cals 3190, carbs 293, fat 88, protein 300g

Thursday gym: workout 6 blood volume/pump. - legs

Ham curls: 90x15/15/15/15/15

Smith hack squat: 135x15, 205x15/15/15/15 thought I might die lol!

Smith squat cuz I have mush for brains! 225x10

Wide Hmr press: 270x20/20, 320x5/5/5/5/5 with holds, 320x5/5/5/5/5 grrr

Narrow Hmr ppress: 230x20/20, 230x5/5/5/5/5, 230x5/5/5/5/5

Calf raises: 60x25/25/25/25/25 Yeowch!

Leg extension: 110x5/5/5/5/5, 130x5/5/5/5/5, 110x25+2+2

100 sit ups: 40/30/30

I was less than energetic. Had to take longer breaks but I pushed thru, focusing on the form n muscle group connection. I can't hit the gym like I'm possessed by demons every day! Lol!

Weight 232 - also interesting noting the big Wednesday cal count... If accurate
Wide hammer press:

----------


## Obs

> I got some catching up to do. Wifee out to dinner 2 night's in a row. I ate well but it gets hard to guesstimate macros. I did best I could there. And yesterday early gym again n straight to dinner & concert so once again being stuck in an arena for 4-5 hours. Not optimal. Lastly, y'all are bblowing up my phone the entire concert! Lol! Luckily wifee wasnt pissed
> 
> Wed: cals 4495, carbs 385, fat 199, protein 295g
> Thu: cals 3190, carbs 293, fat 88, protein 300g
> 
> Thursday gym: workout 6 blood volume/pump. - legs
> 
> Ham curls: 90x15/15/15/15/15
> 
> ...


Great job! Nobody can hit it full bore every day

----------


## Old Duffer

Workout 7 - touch up work

Serious mess of exercises! Damn you GH! Lol

Ez bar curl ss rope push down: 50x15/15/15/15/15 ss 120x15/15/15/15/15

Hmr preacher curl: 80x10, 90x8/8, 55x15/16

Alt DB curls: 20x12, 25x12, 20x12, 25x10

V bar cable press down: 150x8/8/12 - that's machine max

UH bar tris: 100x15/15/15/15

Wrist curl UH: 25x20/20/20/20
Wrist curl OH: 20x20/20/20/20

High low cable fly: 120x15/15, 100x20/20/20, 80x20, 60x20, 40x20

Low high cable fly: 80x20/20/20, 60x20, 40x20/20 - these really bothered my shoulder

Smith press some incline: 135x12/15/15/15, 95x25+2+2

Push ups: 20/9/8+1+1

Side lateral raises: 10x20, 15x16/16, 10x26/30/30 - think I scared an old dude doing these lol

100 sit ups: 45/30/25

Eff cardio! Weight 233.5

Really felt good today... Until my shoulder. Never been bigger pumped. I felt huge. Hell, I was huge! (To me anyway)

----------


## Obs

> Workout 7 - touch up work
> 
> Serious mess of exercises! Damn you GH! Lol
> 
> Ez bar curl ss rope push down: 50x15/15/15/15/15 ss 120x15/15/15/15/15
> 
> Hmr preacher curl: 80x10, 90x8/8, 55x15/16
> 
> Alt DB curls: 20x12, 25x12, 20x12, 25x10
> ...


Keep kicking ass and goodnight big brother.

----------


## Obs

Had sex done now

----------


## Obs

Almost 20 min! 
Whew ffs. ...
Lmao

----------


## Old Duffer

> Almost 20 min! 
> Whew ffs. ...
> Lmao


We were beat last night.... But momma woke up wanting attention this morn! :-)

----------


## Old Duffer

No gym yesterday. Too much naked hot tubbing.
Fri cals 4020, carbs 350, fat 123, protein 368g
Sat cals 3030, carbs 222, fat 128, protein 238g - two, count em two pieces of home made cherry pie

Back to workout #1

Seated press: 70x15, 90x15, 140x10/10/10/10

Smith bench: 115x10/10, 205x6/6/6

Smith JM bench: 115x10/10, 165x10/10

Smith overhead press: 75x15, 115x8/8/8/8

Incline DB: 45x10/10/10, 45x6+2+2

Side lateral raise: 20x10+2+2, 20x10+2+2, 15x10+2+2, 15x10+2+2

Db OH tri: 60x12/12, 50x12/12

100 sit ups: 40/25/25/10

15 min cardio

Weight 231 - no shock there. Felt good today. Early gym messes with the diet plan a bit but no catastrophe there

----------


## Family_guy

> No gym yesterday. Too much naked hot tubbing.
> Fri cals 4020, carbs 350, fat 123, protein 368g
> Sat cals 3030, carbs 222, fat 128, protein 238g - two, count em two pieces of home made cherry pie
> 
> Back to workout #1
> 
> Seated press: 70x15, 90x15, 140x10/10/10/10
> 
> Smith bench: 115x10/10, 205x6/6/6
> ...


I notice your doing a lot more sit ups in your first set. You were doing like 30/20/20/10 not too long ago

----------


## Cowboymike

Youre a machine brother! Keep up the good work!!!

----------


## Old Duffer

> I notice your doing a lot more sit ups in your first set. You were doing like 30/20/20/10 not too long ago


Depends a bit on how I feel by the end of the workout. My limits are less my pecs and more my legs, breathlessness or nausea lol!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 4000, carbs 336, fat 123, protein 353g

Seated row: 90x15/15, 210x10/10/10

T bar row: 90x10/10, 170x6/6/6

Close grip lat pull: 100x10, 140x6/6/6, 130x8+2+2

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 135x12/12/12/12/12 ss 15x12/12/12/12/12

... And then Damn rack pulls. I knew these were a bad idea for my back but I wanna try! From the floor: 135x5, 225x5 Aaaand the back says hell no

Bent hammer db curl: 45x8/8/8/8

Ez bar curls: 60x10, 90x8/8/8

100 sit ups: 20/20/20/20/20 - due to the back pain

15 min cardio. Weight 232

Time to confab with GH again. Find something to replace the rack pull with and it's time to drop the tren for a bit since I've been on it for almost 4 months now; maybe crank up the NPP

And I almost forgot to mention, finally got one of those cute gym chick looks. :-o

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday cals 4000, carbs 336, fat 123, protein 353g
> 
> Seated row: 90x15/15, 210x10/10/10
> 
> T bar row: 90x10/10, 170x6/6/6
> 
> Close grip lat pull: 100x10, 140x6/6/6, 130x8+2+2
> 
> Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 135x12/12/12/12/12 ss 15x12/12/12/12/12
> ...


Take her home to momma!

----------


## Obs

And send me the video

----------


## Old Duffer

At least my look was real dammit! Not like your shrug thingy

----------


## Obs

> At least my look was real dammit! Not like your shrug thingy


Good point
...

I feel like a creep now

----------


## Family_guy

> Depends a bit on how I feel by the end of the workout. My limits are less my pecs and more my legs, breathlessness or nausea lol!


Do sit ups work your pecs??? Maybe I’m doing them wrong...

----------


## Old Duffer

> Do sit ups work your pecs??? Maybe I’m doing them wrong...


That shows how tired I was!!! Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

Well, it was bound to happen one day. Stupid weak ass body!

Yesterday cals 3800, carbs 350, fat 142, protein 285g

Feeling strong. Been bumping up the weights on almost every exercise for like a week now :-)

Ham curls: 70x25, 80x15, 120x10/10/10

Narrow Smith squats: 135x10, 295x6, 215x6/6

Wide Smith squats: 135x8, 215x3... And pow! Felt like someone hit me in the lower back with a hammer

Got over to pull up bar n hung there, twisting at the waist. I felt it settle back in

Careful leg press: 340x12/12/12/12

Leg press calf raises: 340x12/12/12/12, 340x12+2+2

Leg extension: 270x6/6/6, 260x8+2+2

Felt ok. Decided to make up for missing squats with para plated press: 270x8, 360x6/4!!! Back pinch again. Fuck!

100 sit ups: 60/30/10

And what da Sam Hill happened to my weight?!? 236#

Tomorrow off. Massage lady coming to work me over. Drugs, hot tub, bed

----------


## Obs

Damn 236! 
Go take a shit ffs!

----------


## mahmoudskhalil93

@old duffer what source site did you use to get tren send me PM please 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Damn 236! 
> Go take a shit ffs!


I did! Twice!

----------


## Obs

> I did! Twice!


Damn! You gained 20lbs then!

----------


## Obs

> @old duffer what source site did you use to get tren send me PM please 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


[email protected]. 

Email and ask for the list.

----------


## Old Duffer

No gym today. Back recovery. Some meds. Massage. Nap.

Yesterday cals 4410, carbs 342, fat 171, protein 362g

----------


## Obs

Glad you are being smart and healing up.

----------


## Old Duffer

It's hard to take a break as a driven personality. Right? ;-)

But gotta listen to the body!

----------


## Obs

> It's hard to take a break as a driven personality. Right? ;-)
> 
> But gotta listen to the body!


Definitely.
I would go batshit if I had to have a surgery.

----------


## Old Duffer

Good gym day. Sweaty. Not super strong but sustainable. No back issues to speak of

Yesterday cals 3600, carbs 280, fat 136, protein 313g

Workout 4 - blood/pump

Machine press: 70x15/15, 70x20/20, 90x5/5/5/5/5

Pec deck: 75x20/20/20/20, 75x20+2+2

Smith guillotine press: 95x20, 115x20/20, 135x20

Cable fly ss cable rope tris: 60x20/20/20/20 ss 100x20/20/20/20

Seated DB OH press ss one arm DB tri: 25x15, 35x15/12, 30x15/15 ss 20x20/20/20/20

Lateral side raises: 15x20/20, 15x15+2+2+1, 10x15+5, 5x20

100 sit ups: 45/25/30

15 min cardio. Weight 235.5 so I guess that jump was no fluke. Can't explain it tho. Continuing to tweak the chemicals. Pre workout var increase to 30mg. Burning down inventory. Add 25mg Proviron . Prepping to drop tren , lower test; increase NPP and mast. I WANT MORE!

----------


## Obs

Fuck yes duff! 100 lb in a week gd!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Fuck yes duff! 100 lb in a week gd!


Dammit! Lol

I blame da insulin tremors!

----------


## Obs

> Dammit! Lol
> 
> I blame da insulin tremors!


Lol!

----------


## KennyJ

> [email protected]. 
> 
> Email and ask for the list.


Golden lol

----------


## KennyJ

> [email protected]. 
> 
> Email and ask for the list.


Poll question:

1, He googled it
2, He was smart enough to catch it

----------


## Family_guy

> Poll question:
> 
> 1, He googled it
> 2, He was smart enough to catch it


3. He emailed him. That’s my vote

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3510, carbs 307, fat 112, protein 295g

Workout 5
Seated row: 90x15, 110x15, 140x20/20, 140x5/5/5/5/5

Wide lat down: 100x15/15, 90x15, 80x15, 80x20+2+2

Seated row: 80x15/15/15/15

Lat pullover ss cable bicep: 100x15/15, 120x15/15 ss 80x15/15/15/15

Rope face pulls ss cable hammer curls: 60x20/20/20/20 ss 60x20/20/20/20

Reverse cable fly: 20x20/20/20/20

Upright cable row: 60x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 25/25/25/25

15 min cardio. Weight... Wait for it... 239!!! Damn

----------


## Obs

Damn good job duff!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Damn good job duff!


OMG my delts were aching n burning so bad I wished someone was there to beat the ache out of them! I had to take a real break halfway thru that 2nd superset. Eff me! Hurt so good!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3690, carbs 290, fat 216, protein 346g

Workout 6

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 110x15/15/15

Hack squat: 135x15, 205x15/15/15/15

Wide leg press: 270x20/20, 320x5/5/5/5/5, 320x5/5/5/5/5

Narrow leg press: 230x20/20, 230x5/5/5/5/5, 230x5/5/5/5/5

Calf raises: 60x25/25/25/25/30

Leg ext: 130x5/5/5/5/5, 130x5/5/5/5/5, 110x25+2+2

100 sit ups: 40/25/20/15

Weight 236.5 - seems more reasonable

I ended up with 60mg anavar within 3 hrs of gym. New experience there. My sweat was sweating!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday was take wifee to a concert day so diet was (and still is) all kinds effed up. I did good at the buffet... Except for the bread pudding! Then a couple drinks. Late night stop at Fatburger where once again I tried... But their chicken burger sucked! The vanilla milkshake was pretty Damn awesome tho! Lol

Stayed at the casino hotel. Slept like crap. Wifee cardio tho! Got up at 9. One protein bar & one protein drink until we got home at 1pm. Eat. Nap. Prepping for gym now.

Almost forgot. Good show! More snow. 

To be continued

----------


## Old Duffer

Brain is not in the game. Forgot my headset. Bashed my shin on a machine. 

Ez bar curls ss rope tris: 50x15/15/15/15 ss 120x15/15/15/15

Hmr preacher curl: 90x10, 110x8/8, 60x15/16

Alt DB curls: 25x12/12/12/10

V bar cable tri: 150x8/8/8 all slow

UH bar tris: 100x15/15/15/15

UH wrist curl: 20x20/20/20
OH wrist curl: 20x20/20/20

High low cable fly: 120x15/15, 120x20/20/20, 100x20, 80x20, 60x20

Low high cable fly: 80x20/20/20, 60x20/20, 40x20

Smith bench slight incline: 135x12, 135x15/15/15, 115x25+2+2

Push ups: 20/12/10

Side lateral raises: 15x20/20/20, 10x30/30/30

Weight 235.5

No sit ups, no cardio. Blech. One screwed day = blech.

----------


## Obs

> Brain is not in the game. Forgot my headset. Bashed my shin on a machine. 
> 
> Ez bar curls ss rope tris: 50x15/15/15/15 ss 120x15/15/15/15
> 
> Hmr preacher curl: 90x10, 110x8/8, 60x15/16
> 
> Alt DB curls: 25x12/12/12/10
> 
> V bar cable tri: 150x8/8/8 all slow
> ...


Sorry buddy. 
Other than my legs the past two weeks has been like that for me. Get some rest

----------


## GearHeaded

I'm going to predict that things are really going to start clicking here in a few weeks.. everyone thinks that NPP is just fast acting deca and you'll get the deca gains in half the time. thats bullshit. nandrolone is still nandrolone and it really shines and the tissue built really starts coming out at the tail end of things. "new" muscle will start popping. keep grinding it out Duffer !!!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Brain is not in the game. Forgot my headset. Bashed my shin on a machine. 
> 
> Ez bar curls ss rope tris: 50x15/15/15/15 ss 120x15/15/15/15
> 
> Hmr preacher curl: 90x10, 110x8/8, 60x15/16
> 
> Alt DB curls: 25x12/12/12/10
> 
> V bar cable tri: 150x8/8/8 all slow
> ...


Shiut... I hate when I forget my headset lol.. then I gotta listen to people talking and the weird ass music they play in the gym... but man looks like you put in the work anyway! Huge kudos on that! Keep grinding big dawg!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3200, carbs 299, fat 99, protein 269g

Seated press: 90x15/15, 150x10/10/10

Hammer bench: 115x10/10, 200x6/6, 220x6+2+2

Hammer JM bench: 120x10/10, 160x10/10

OH Smith bench: 95x15/15, 115x8/8/8/10

Incline DB bench: 45x1p/10/10, 45x6+2+2

Side lateral raises: (20x10+2+2)x4

DB OH tricep press: 55x12/12/12/12

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

20 mins cardio

Weight 237. Dripping sweat. Good day

----------


## Old Duffer

Mmmmm....Prime rib!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3525, carbs 232, fat 135, protein 307g

Cybex machine row: 110x15/15, 220x10/10/10 just keep increasing them weights!

T-bar row: 90x10/10, 170x6/6/6

Close grip lat pull down: 100x10, 140x6/6/6, 140x8+2+2

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 135x12/12/12/12/12 ss 10x12, 20x12/12/12/12

Bent hammer db curl: 45x8/8/8/8

Ez bar curls: 60x10, 90x8/8/8

100 sit ups: 40/30/30

20 min cardio

Weight 238.5 - GD. If I hit 240.... :-o

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 4020, carbs 352, fat 148, protein 321g

Workout 3 - Legs tension n overload

Ham curls: 80x15/15, 130x10/10/10 - bumping weights up again. Feel good, better maybe than on the anavar . Less sweats but better cardio recovery

Narrow Smith squats: 135x10, 205x6/6/6/6
Wide Smith squats: 135x8, 205x6/6/6/6 - stayed conservative n careful

Leg press grrr: 360x12/12/12/12!
Leg press calf raise: 360x12/12/12/12, 360x12+2+2

Leg ext mach grrr: 280x6/6/6, 270x8+2+2

100 sit ups: 40/40/20

Weight 237.5

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday no gym. I really hate losing a day like this: afternoon/evening plans scheduled so I switch to my 'non-gym menu'. 

Then 1) activities get snowed out
2) I can't stay out of the Damn trail mix between meals
3) plan b is couple drinks n hot tub with wifee but we're both so beat after the drinks that we crash early lol! 

Old people! Ha!

Yesterday cals 4000, carbs 239, fat 191, protein 291g

Beginning transition to 'contest prep'. Hitting gym early today. Dinner plans again. No snow in forcast

----------


## Old Duffer

1st change toward contest prep. Turn up the reps!

Seated press: 70x20/20, 70x25/25, 90x5/5/5/5/5

Pec deck: 50x25/25/25/25, 75x20+2+2

Smith guillotine: 95x25, 115x25/25/25

Standing cable fly ss cable rope tris: 60x25/25/25/25 ss 100x25/25/25/25

Seated db OH press ss one arm DB tri: 25x20, 25x25/25, 25x20/20 ss 20x20/20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 15x20/20/25, 10x25, 5x25

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

15 cardio. Weight 236

Sweat sweat sweat.... And pump

----------


## Old Duffer

Company just left

Yesterday cals 2855, carbs 276, fat 59, protein 313g

Awesome pump day! Bump dem reps!

Seated row: 90x25/25, 130x25/25, 140x5/5/5/5/5

Wide cable lat down: 80x20/20/20/17, 60x25+2+2

Cable row: 60x25/25/25/25

Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep: 100x25/25/25/25 ss 60x25/25/25/25

Rope face pulls ss cable hammer curls: 50x25/25/25/25 ss 50x25/25/25/25

Reverse cable fly: 20x25/25/25/25

Upright cable rows: 60x25/25/25/25

100 sit ups: 50/50

20 min cardio. Weight 237

----------


## Obs

Keep kicking ass duff. Looking great

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3190, carbs 354, fat 87, protein 217g

Ham curls: 80x25/25, 100x20/20/20

Hack squat: 115x25, 205x20, 185x20/20/20 almost died. No. Really.

Wide leg press: 270x25/25, (320x5/5/5/5/5)x2

Narrow leg press: 230x25/25, (230x5/5/5/5/5)x2

Calf raises: 60x25/25/25/25/25 Yeowch!

Leg ext: (130x5/5/5/5/5)x2, 110x25+2+2

100 sit ups: 40/25/25/10

Weight 235. I knew this hi rep leg day would be hell. Couple hour session just cuz it takes so long to get my heart rate back in control

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3395, carbs 293, fat 105, protein 318g

Workout 7 with boosted reps - touch up work

Hmr preacher curl: 50x20/20, 110x8, 50x20/20

Alt DB curls: 20x20/15, 15x20/20

V bar cable tri: 60x25, 100x25, 150x20

UH bar tris: 80x25/25/25/25

UH wrist curl: 20x25, 30x25/25
OH wrist curl: 30x20/20/20

Hi low cable fly: 100x25/25, 120x20/20/20, 80x25, 60x25, 40x25

Low hi cable fly: 80x25/25/25/25, 60x25/25/25

Smith light incline press: 95x25/25/25/25, 95x25+2+2

Push ups: 15/10/10

Side lateral raises: 20x20/18/16, 15x25/20, 10x25

Ez bar curls ss rope tris: 40x25/25/25/25 ss 100x25/25/25/25

Weight 234.5 ... And down goes the weight
Damn tough workout. Worth every ounce of sweat

----------


## Obs

Your weight is wild. Gh is doing some science on you!

----------


## Old Duffer

Orals do crazy shit to my water weight

----------


## Obs

> Orals do crazy shit to my water weight


Your training change up added to it I guarantee

----------


## Old Duffer

Was running yesterday all day. Got sum catch up to do.

2 days ago donated blood so no gym n diet was not in spec. On purpose. But there'll be no more of that!

Wed: cals 3730, carbs 433, fat 130, protein 288g
Thu: cals 3300, carbs 313, fat 98, protein 284g

Thu gym:
Seated press: 90x20/20, 100x20/20/20

Smith flat bench: 95x20/20, 225x8! /6, 95x25

Smith JM bench: 95x20/20/20/20

OH seated Smith: 65x25, 85x16, 75x20/20/20

Incline DB bench: 30x25/25/25, 20x25+2+5 - that last set of 30s had my shaking like a crackhead in jail. I had to finish with 20s cuz some gal had the 25s

Side lateral raises: 15x25/20/20/20

DB OH tricep press: 40x25/25/25/25

100 sit ups: 40/40/20 -was getting this weird stabbing ache in my right glute. Whatevah

20 min cardio

I could tell I was down that pint. Tank ran empty early but I pushed thru. This was my 1st time thru Workout 1 with the rep increase. Plan change is bump EVERYTHING up to 20-25 reps, except one heavy set for each muscle group. I'll pluck these out as I feel strongest. Like the Smith bench 225 for 8 and 6. That's big for me!

Want a thankful? I'm thankful for every day above the grass, not below. I'm thankful for my life partner. 
And I'm thankful for the supportive friends I have made here. Yes, even Obs :-p

----------


## Obs

> Was running yesterday all day. Got sum catch up to do.
> 
> 2 days ago donated blood so no gym n diet was not in spec. On purpose. But there'll be no more of that!
> 
> Wed: cals 3730, carbs 433, fat 130, protein 288g
> Thu: cals 3300, carbs 313, fat 98, protein 284g
> 
> Thu gym:
> Seated press: 90x20/20, 100x20/20/20
> ...


You are a great guy man. I owe you and people like you are the reason this place is here. We are damn fortunate to have you on this board and in our lives.
Damn dedicated and driven.

----------


## Old Duffer

> You are a great guy man. I owe you and people like you are the reason this place is here. We are damn fortunate to have you on this board and in our lives.
> Damn dedicated and driven.


Keep that up n I might swallow next time

----------


## Old Duffer

God I'm drained. Need a shower. Need hot tub. Need wifee spooning. All I've managed since I got home from gym was food, snow blower, food. Just feel blech

Workout 2 with bumped reps

Seated row: 130x20/20, (man I felt cocky. Strutting) 230x8!, 150x20/16

T bar row: 70x20/20/20/25

V grip lat pull down: 60x25, 150x6! , 80x20/20/20

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 115x25/20/20/25/25 ss 15x20/20/20/20/20 - here I start running out of steam

Bent hammer db curl: 30x20/20/20/20

Ez bar curls: 50x20/20/20, 100x5 grrr

100 sit ups: 20/20/20/20/20 - lucky these got done at all. I have this random intermittant leg pain that has flared up again. Hooking my legs under the bar on the incline got them screaming!

20 cardio - Leg activity like this makes the aching go away

Gym was empty. Awesome. Wifee has these premonitions and said she'd like me to gym early again. Sure enough I return home to discover her step dad has cancer... Sigh

----------


## Cowboymike

> Keep that up n I might swallow next time

----------


## Old Duffer

This don't happen much but I sure love when it does:

Went out to buffet dinner. Wifee dresses me in form fitting Lula tee and thigh hugger jeans. I step up to the kid cooking the sirloins. There's one old gramps in front of me. Gramps is making the cook slice each hunk to see if it's rare enough. Once he gets his, I stepped right up n said, I'll take the rest of that same piece. The cook cuts the nice 8oz hunk in two, picks up one and starts to tong it towards me... Looks up finally, gets an eyefull of my size, tongs the piece back to the grill on top of the other piece, tongs them both up n drops them both on my plate! Without a word

Today at the gym: there enters this elder dude. I know he's some sort of personal trainer but I don't think he works for the gym. Everyone knows him...except me. Eyes meet. I give him the nod. He gives me the nod. My gaze drifts off but I can still see as soon as I look away, he gives me the once over from head to toe. The vibe I got was his saying, wtf. This guys not one of MY clients. ???

Lol

----------


## Obs

> This don't happen much but I sure love when it does:
> 
> Went out to buffet dinner. Wifee dresses me in form fitting Lula tee and thigh hugger jeans. I step up to the kid cooking the sirloins. There's one old gramps in front of me. Gramps is making the cook slice each hunk to see if it's rare enough. Once he gets his, I stepped right up n said, I'll take the rest of that same piece. The cook cuts the nice 8oz hunk in two, picks up one and starts to tong it towards me... Looks up finally, gets an eyefull of my size, tongs the piece back to the grill on top of the other piece, tongs them both up n drops them both on my plate! Without a word
> 
> Today at the gym: there enters this elder dude. I know he's some sort of personal trainer but I don't think he works for the gym. Everyone knows him...except me. Eyes meet. I give him the nod. He gives me the nod. My gaze drifts off but I can still see as soon as I look away, he gives me the once over from head to toe. The vibe I got was his saying, wtf. This guys not one of MY clients. ???
> 
> Lol


You will be getting more and more of that hoss and keep going. You are doing a recomp that has put you near lead in the comp. 
You have lost fat and gained mass. Thats a talent and dedication.

----------


## KennyJ

> This don't happen much but I sure love when it does:
> 
> Went out to buffet dinner. Wifee dresses me in form fitting Lula tee and thigh hugger jeans. I step up to the kid cooking the sirloins. There's one old gramps in front of me. Gramps is making the cook slice each hunk to see if it's rare enough. Once he gets his, I stepped right up n said, I'll take the rest of that same piece. The cook cuts the nice 8oz hunk in two, picks up one and starts to tong it towards me... Looks up finally, gets an eyefull of my size, tongs the piece back to the grill on top of the other piece, tongs them both up n drops them both on my plate! Without a word
> 
> Today at the gym: there enters this elder dude. I know he's some sort of personal trainer but I don't think he works for the gym. Everyone knows him...except me. Eyes meet. I give him the nod. He gives me the nod. My gaze drifts off but I can still see as soon as I look away, he gives me the once over from head to toe. The vibe I got was his saying, wtf. This guys not one of MY clients. ???
> 
> Lol


Heck yes duff. Makes you deservedly proud when that happens. Keep gettin it brother

----------


## Old Duffer

Took another off yesterday. Headed into heavy leg day with aching legs = nope. Feel better today.

Yesterday cals 3060, carbs 252, fat 84, protein 304g

We had friends over who are not swingers. Yet. In their 40s. They are cool. They want to help with the party and learn about the lifestyle. Like us, they've been together since their youth. Unlike us and tho she has had half dozen kids, I'm told she has never had an orgasm. I've read of this, but never met anyone. He's quiet. Hard to read so I'm not sure if yet if he doesn't care to help her or if he just doesn't know what to do. 

They chose us. Lesson #1 was last night

Back to normal gym day schedule today. Time for big pin shortly

----------


## Obs

Poor girl

----------


## Old Duffer

> Poor girl


It's sad. She's such a sweetie. Self-conscious about her stretch marks. Similar knee surgery as wifee but not as successful of a result. He has more toys than she does! Wifee will fix that lol! 

I remember college class stats about how many gals need clitoral stim to O, many less can with just vaginal stim, and a tiny percentage that just never figure out the combo to open the lock.

This cannot stand!!! Wink

----------


## Obs

> It's sad. She's such a sweetie. Self-conscious about her stretch marks. Similar knee surgery as wifee but not as successful of a result. He has more toys than she does! Wifee will fix that lol! 
> 
> I remember college class stats about how many gals need clitoral stim to O, many less can with just vaginal stim, and a tiny percentage that just never figure out the combo to open the lock.
> 
> This cannot stand!!! Wink


What kind of guy doesnt give clit stim even without being asked?

----------


## Obs

Odds are If I fucked her I ate her out at some point.
I dont let orgasms go in my favor in terms of ratio.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Odds are If I fucked her I ate her out at some point.
> I dont let orgasms go in my favor in terms of ratio.


Fact! For a gentleman anyway

...and that's why you're invited! ;-)

----------


## Obs

> Fact! For a gentleman anyway
> 
> ...and that's why you're invited! ;-)


I am afraid I would just walk around spraying semen for 10 min everywhere and never make it to bed. 
The rest of the time would be used making up for ten loads.

----------


## Old Duffer

> I am afraid I would just walk around spraying semen for 10 min everywhere and never make it to bed. 
> The rest of the time would be used making up for ten loads.


We don't judge brother

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3060, carbs 252, fat 84, protein 304g

Ham curls: 70x25/25, 80x25/25/25

Narrow Smith squats: 95x20, 115x20/20/20/20
Wide Smith squats: 95x20, 115x20/20/20/20

Hmr plated press: 180x25, 270x25/25, 400x12!, 460x12 grrr!

Plated press calfs raises: 270x25/25/25/25/25+2+2

Leg ext: 150x25/20/25/20

100 sit ups: 50/50

Gruelling :-p

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 320, carbs 294, fat 81, protein 337g

Too much wifee cardio I guess. Weaker across the board but pumped up faster

Seated press: 70x25, 90x25/20, 70x20, 10px5/5/5/5/5

Leg deck: 75x75x25/25/25/25/25+2+2

Standing cable fly ss cable rope tris: 60x25/25/25/25 ss 100x25/25/25/25

Guillotine Smith press: 95x25, 115x20/15, 95x20

Seated db OH press ss one arm DB tri: 25x25/25/20/20 ss 15x25/25/25/25

Side lateral raises: 15x20/20/20, 10x20, 5x25

100 sit ups: 30/40/30

20 min cardio

Since donating, I'm back to feeling dizzy when I 1st stand up from being kicked back in the recliner. Annoying. Also, I know I stink but now I can smell myself! OMG and the gas could kill a cockroach! Especially if I do a protein shake or bar :-o

----------


## Obs

I think the faintness when you stand is from other stuff you did you aint telling us about...

----------


## Old Duffer

When you've worked in the gay porn industry as long as I have, yeah, there's some stuff ya just don't talk about

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2475, carbs 218, fat 65, protein 263g

Yesterday .... Well, life. No gym. 

Today-
Seated row: 100x25/25, 140x20/20, 150x5/5/5/5/5

Wide lat down: 80x20/20/20/20, 70x25+2+2

Low row: 60x25/25/25/25

Lat pullover ss cable bicep: 100x25/25/20 slow/25 ss 60x25/20/25/20

Rope face pulls ss cable hammer curls: 50x25/25/25/25 ss 50x25/25/25/25

Reverse cable fly: 30x25/25/20/20

Upright cable rows: 70x25/25/20/20

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

20 mins cardio

Stomach got pissed for a while. Then the screaming rear delts! Hell of a workout

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3380, carbs 285, fat 96, protein 303g
...yeah..
I got into the trail mix again

Pumped up leg day. Gad danged leg day

Ham curls: 80x25/25, 100x25/25/25

Smith hack squat: 135x25, 205x20,20, 185x20,20

Wide leg press: 320x25/25, 340x5/5/5/5/5, 340x5/5/5/5/5

Narrow leg press: 230x25, 270x25, 270x5/5/5/5/5, 270x5/5/5/5/5

Standing calf raise: 60x25/25/25/25/25

Leg ext: 130x5/5/5/5/5, 130x5/5/5/5/5

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

Dripping sweat. Racing heart. 2 hours. Omg.

----------


## Obs

I just realized you stopped tracking your weight...

----------


## GearHeaded

> I just realized you stopped tracking your weight...


Lol . you noticed that eh. I suggested he stop tracking it publicly. theres a good reason for this and some tricks to pull out of the bag here the last few weeks

----------


## Old Duffer

Damn. Busted

----------


## Obs

I see all things....

Not really.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3020, carbs 259, fat 73, protein 305g

Hmr preacher curl: 50x25/20, 120x6, 50x20/25

Alt DB curls: 20x15, 15x20/20/20

V bar cable tri: 150x25/25/20

UH bar tris: 80x20/25/20/25

Front wrist curl: 30x25/25/25
Rear wrist curl: 30x20/16, 20x16

Hi low cable fly: 120x25/25/25, 140x16/20, 120x20, 100x25, 80x25

Low high cable fly: 100x20/20/20, 80x20, 60x20, 40x25

Slight incline smith press: 95x20/20/20/20, 85x25+5+5

Push ups: 14/6/4

Side lateral raises: 15x20/20/20, 10x30/30/30

Ez bar curls ss rope tris: 40x25/20/20/20 ss 100x25/20/20/20

Adding winny. Lowering carbs. Definitely weaker almost across the board but still got excellent pumps. Good, long workout!

Oh yeah.... Weight is stable

----------


## Family_guy

God damn duff your getting so strong big guy!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday was too busy. No gym. Not much food.

Cals 2215, carbs 162, fat 47, protein 277g

Seated press: 90x20, 100x20/20/20/16

Hmr bench: 90x20/20, 220x8, 240x6!, 90x25

Hmr jm bench: 70x20/20/20

OH smith shoulder press: 65x25, 95x10, 105x10, 125x6+2, 70x20

Incline DB bench: 30x20/16, 25x20/20

Side lateral raises: 20x20, 15x20/20/20

Db OH tricep press: 40x25/25, 50x20/20

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

Managed to push the bench n shoulders but that zapped the tank and everything else continues to weaken! Expected, but still a mind fuck. Winny now 50/day. Libido crappy

And predictable weight went down due to lack of cals.

----------


## Family_guy

> Yesterday was too busy. No gym. Not much food.
> 
> Cals 2215, carbs 162, fat 47, protein 277g
> 
> Seated press: 90x20, 100x20/20/20/16
> 
> Hmr bench: 90x20/20, 220x8, 240x6!, 90x25
> 
> Hmr jm bench: 70x20/20/20
> ...


You added in winny I see. What else are you on right now?

----------


## Old Duffer

> You added in winny I see. What else are you on right now?


Test/mast/NPP/tren /Proviron /winny

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2360, carbs 160, fat 55, protein 269g

Seated row: 130x25/25, 240x5, 230x6, 150x20/20

T bar row: 70x25/25, 80x20/20

Narrow lat pull down: 60x25, 150x6/7, 60x25, 80x25/20+2+2

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 115x25/20/20/25/25 ss 15x20/20/20/20/18

One arm bent Db curl: 30x16, 25x18/20/20

Ez bar curls: 50x25/20, 80x5, 50x16

...and called away on supposed emergency. Renters. Can't live with em, can't buy gear without em

Lol

----------


## Family_guy

> Test/mast/NPP/tren/Proviron/winny


Nice!

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday cals 2360, carbs 160, fat 55, protein 269g
> 
> Seated row: 130x25/25, 240x5, 230x6, 150x20/20
> 
> T bar row: 70x25/25, 80x20/20
> 
> Narrow lat pull down: 60x25, 150x6/7, 60x25, 80x25/20+2+2
> 
> Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 115x25/20/20/25/25 ss 15x20/20/20/20/18
> ...


Did you get the condom dug out that was plugging up the shidder?

----------


## Family_guy

> Did you get the condom dug out that was plugging up the shidder?


That’s hilarious!

----------


## Old Duffer

Omg. Panicky kids. I get emergency text. I assume the Damn place caught fire... So I bail on the gym.

all this cold weather shifted the front door frame n the door won't latch unless you lift it!

5 min fix

----------


## Obs

> Omg. Panicky kids. I get emergency text. I assume the Damn place caught fire... So I bail on the gym.
> 
> all this cold weather shifted the front door frame n the door won't latch unless you lift it!
> 
> 5 min fix


Oh dear god... They should have called 911!

----------


## Obs

I am sorry but if I was that useless as a human being I would just shoot myself. 

This is about 50% of retards today to. 

Something isn't working.... I am not an engineer... Wtf do we do!?

----------


## Old Duffer

They spend all day trying to avoid any stresses and now I see why. The simplest thing causes complete gridlock.

Perpetuating cycle that just gets worse
but as landlord I am responsible. They pay for my services

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2350, carbs 167, fat 58, protein 277g

Ham curls: 70x25, 80x25, 90x25/25/25

Hmr plated press: 320x25/25/25, 420x10, 465x8!

Hmr plated press calf: 405x20, 360x20, 320x20/20, 270x30

Smith squat wide: 95x20/20/20, 115x20/20

Smith squat narrow: 115x20/20/20/20/20

Leg ext: 150x20/20, 130x20/20

100 sit ups: 50/35/15

Had to do out of order, press before squat, so I hit it hard n heavy! Sweat on top of sweat. Weight up a tad

----------


## Obs

> They spend all day trying to avoid any stresses and now I see why. The simplest thing causes complete gridlock.
> 
> Perpetuating cycle that just gets worse
> but as landlord I am responsible. They pay for my services


I rent because of divorce.
My gf blew up microwave because a container had aluminum on label. 

So we bought a new one and installed it. 
I told landlord after I was done. Hey we fucked up, you got a better microwave now sorry to bug you. 

Its an investment property. Guy is trying to make a living. A man should fix his mistakes regardless of status or ownership. 

People just grind the hell out of me.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2415, carbs 185, fat 88, protein 248g

Seated press: 90x25/25/25/20, 100x5/5/5/5/5

PEC deck: 75x20/20/25/25/25+2+2

Smith guillotine press: 115x25/25/20/20

Cable fly ss cable rope tris: 60x25/25/25/25 ss 100x25/25/25/25

Db OH press ss one arm DB tri: 30x20/18, 25x20/20 ss 15x25/20/25/25

Side lateral raises: 15x20/20/20, 10x25, 5x30

100 sit ups: 40/40/20

20 min cardio

Man I am just beat. Pooped. I went in flat. Came out flat. Blah. Weight stable. B-day Fri. Party Saturday. I'll take those days off. I'll try to be good. Expect lots of cardio

----------


## Family_guy

> Yesterday cals 2415, carbs 185, fat 88, protein 248g
> 
> Seated press: 90x25/25/25/20, 100x5/5/5/5/5
> 
> PEC deck: 75x20/20/25/25/25+2+2
> 
> Smith guillotine press: 115x25/25/20/20
> 
> Cable fly ss cable rope tris: 60x25/25/25/25 ss 100x25/25/25/25
> ...


Happy early birthday! I can’t believe your 18 already. Seems like just yesterday you were 5 years old running around everywhere naked...well your still probably doing that!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2590, carbs 190, fat 78, protein 278g

Seated row: 100x25/25, 150x20/20

Wide cable lat down: 60x25 slow, 60x25/25/25 slow, 70x25+2+5

Seated row: 70x25/25/25/25

Had to do rev PEC deck with dbs laying on a bench: 20x16/16, 15x20/20

Upright cable rows: 70x25/25/25/25

Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep: 100x25/25/25/25 ss 60x25/25/15... Ouch left elbow. Again.

Rope face pulls ss cable hammer curls: 60x25/25/25/25 ss 40x25/25/25/25

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

20 min cardio

Man I can't wait to CARB LOAD!!! :-p 
next two days off gym.

----------


## Cowboymike

Happy birthday!!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Happy birthday!!


Thank ya brother! Special dinner earlier. Just finished massage.

----------


## KennyJ

Today is your birthday? Happy b day brother. How old 35?

----------


## Obs

Happy bday duff!
One hell of a day!

----------


## Old Duffer

Thanx brothers! Big 57 for puny ol me

----------


## Family_guy

> Happy bday duff!
> One hell of a day!


God damn it Obs change your avi back. I keep thinking that’s couch’s old avi

----------


## Family_guy

Wait what the hells going on? You guys have the same avi!! Bastards

----------


## Old Duffer

3 day bday break :-) :-(

Fri cals 2700
Sat cals 1970
Sun cals 2100, carbs 127, fat 86, protein 203g

Ham curls: 90x25/25, 100x20, 90x20/25

Hack squat: 115x25, 185x20, 165x20/20/20

Wide hammer press: 270x25/25, (270x5/5/5/5/5)x2

Narrow Hmr press: 230x25/25, (230x5/5/5/5/5)x2

Calf raises: 60x25/25/25/25/25

Leg extensions: 130x20, (130x5/5/5/5/5)x2, 110x25+2+2

100 sit ups: 35/40/25

15 min cardio

Even less carbs, even less cals, just a few more days! Adrol soon

----------


## Family_guy

> 3 day bday break :-) :-(
> 
> Fri cals 2700
> Sat cals 1970
> Sun cals 2100, carbs 127, fat 86, protein 203g
> 
> Ham curls: 90x25/25, 100x20, 90x20/25
> 
> Hack squat: 115x25, 185x20, 165x20/20/20
> ...


Keep it up duff! It’s inspiring to see your progress. If a geezer like you can do it then I can too!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Keep it up duff! It’s inspiring to see your progress. If a geezer like you can do it then I can too!


Oh, you've got this shit! So much time ahead of you, grasshopper

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2165, carbs 121, fat 96, protein 198g

Hmr curls: 50x25/25/20/25/25

Alt Db curl: 20x20/20, 15x20/20

V bar cable tri: 150x25/25/25

UH bar tris: 80x20/25/25/25

UH Wrist curl: 30x25, 40x25/25
OH wrist curl: 20x25/25/25

Hi low cable fly: 140x25/25/25/20/20, 120x20, 100x25, 80x30

Low hi cable fly: 100x20/20/20, 80x20, 60x30, 40x20

Smith wide bench: 95x25/25/25/25/25+2+5

Side lateral raises: 15x20/20/20, 10x30/30/30

Ez bar curls: 30x25, 40x25/14, 30x12... Dammit. Tennis elbow. Again.

10 min cardio n out of time

Went in with strong numbers which boosted my confidence but the missing carbs means tthe tank runs dry early. Plus even with my elbow wrap that bitch BURNS in certain positions/movements

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2380, carbs 140, fat 69, protein 285g
Trying to really crush the carbs these last few days. Not easy! Thank God tomorrow is last carb depletion day!

Seated press: 90x25/25/20/16/20

Hmr press: 90x20/18, 250x5! , 230x6/5

Hmr JM press: 50x25/ 70x20/20/18

Smith shoulder press: 75x20/18, 115x8, 125x8/6!

Incline DB press: 30x20, 25x20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 20x20/20, 15x20/20

DB OH tricep press: 50x20, 40x25/25/25

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

20 min cardio

Weight is where I want it at this point. Now to start the carb load/explode phase! Yeah!!! I want my strength back

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday cals 2380, carbs 140, fat 69, protein 285g
> Trying to really crush the carbs these last few days. Not easy! Thank God tomorrow is last carb depletion day!
> 
> Seated press: 90x25/25/20/16/20
> 
> Hmr press: 90x20/18, 250x5! , 230x6/5
> 
> Hmr JM press: 50x25/ 70x20/20/18
> 
> ...


Fuck yes break stuff

----------


## Old Duffer

> Fuck yes break stuff


I already did. My Damn elbow! Lol

Friggin busier in retirement than when I worked. And another try to eat well at restaurant dinner

2 days ago cals 2570
Yesterday cals 2730

You'll see me easing up the carbs now. Time to fill these depleted muscles before my contest win

Seated row: 140x25/20, 230x6/5, 150x20/16
T bar row: 70x25/25, 90x20/20

V grip lat pull down: 60x25/25/25, 150x6, 80x25+2+2

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 115x25/25/25/25/25 ss 20x20/20/20/20/20

Bent DB hammer curls: 30x20/14 n Boom! Elbow fire!

Ez bar curls: 30x14 .... Elbow, with wrap, is effed. Dammit

100 sit ups: 40/30/30

20 min cardio. Weight on schedule. Puts a damper on my Friday celebration that carb depletion is over! Programming changes to follow

----------


## Obs

> I already did. My Damn elbow! Lol
> 
> Friggin busier in retirement than when I worked. And another try to eat well at restaurant dinner
> 
> 2 days ago cals 2570
> Yesterday cals 2730
> 
> You'll see me easing up the carbs now. Time to fill these depleted muscles before my contest win
> 
> ...


Deca collagen ibuprophen and balls

----------


## Family_guy

> Deca collagen ibuprophen and balls


What the hell are the balls for?

----------


## Obs

> What the hell are the balls for?


Ignoring the pain

----------


## Old Duffer

Got food! Got anadrol ! Got power! Kicked ass!

Ham curls: 100x15/15, 130x12/10/10

Narrow Smith squats: 135x12/12, 185x8/10/10

Wide Smith squats: 115x16/16, 185x8/8/8

Hmr plated press: 360x20/20, 455x10, 500x8/8!!!

Hmr plated press calf: 450x16/16, 405x24/20/25

Leg ext: 270x8, 250x10/8, 230x8+2+2

100 sit ups: 55/30/15

Felt good NOT doing 25 rep sets!!! Home stretch baby!

----------


## Obs

> Got food! Got anadrol ! Got power! Kicked ass!
> 
> Ham curls: 100x15/15, 130x12/10/10
> 
> Narrow Smith squats: 135x12/12, 185x8/10/10
> 
> Wide Smith squats: 115x16/16, 185x8/8/8
> 
> Hmr plated press: 360x20/20, 455x10, 500x8/8!!!
> ...


Get that shit!

----------


## Family_guy

> Got food! Got anadrol ! Got power! Kicked ass!
> 
> Ham curls: 100x15/15, 130x12/10/10
> 
> Narrow Smith squats: 135x12/12, 185x8/10/10
> 
> Wide Smith squats: 115x16/16, 185x8/8/8
> 
> Hmr plated press: 360x20/20, 455x10, 500x8/8!!!
> ...


God damn your getting strong duff! Awesome job man

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday: cals 3500, carbs 301, fat 88, protein 352g

Seated press: 90x20, 100x15/20/20/5/5/5/5/5

PEC deck: 75x20/20/20/20/25+2+2

Smith guillotine press: 95x25, 135x20/20/20

Cable fly ss cable rope tris: 80x25, 120x20/20/20 ss 120x20/18, 100x20/20

Seated db OH press ss one arm DB tri: 30x20, 40x12, 30x16/20 ss 15x25/25, 20x20/20

Side lateral raises: 20x20/20/20, 15x25, 10x20 slow

100 sit ups: 30/25/25/20

Not strong but steady. Now home trying to eat but stomach is pissed :-(

It's Always something

----------


## Obs

Working them elbows!

Doing a great job brother

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3255, carbs 252, fat 107, protein 311g

Time to turn up the carbs. Fat got out of control. Damn restaurant food!

Seated row: 110x16, 150x20/16 slow/14, 130x5/5/5/5/5

Wide lat pull down: 100x15/15/18/16, 80x20+2+2

Cable row: 80x15/15, 100x15/15

Lat pullover ss cable rope bicep: 120x20/20/20/20 ss 50x25, 80x20/20/20

Rope face pulls: 80x20/20/20/20

Reverse cable PEC: 20x20, 30x16/16/18

Upright cable rows: 80x20/20, 100x15/15

100 sit ups: 30/25/25/20

I skipped the palms up curls that most aggrivate my elbow. That, the wrap, the Arnica cream & the 5 IBUs I took got me thru!!!!

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday cals 3255, carbs 252, fat 107, protein 311g
> 
> Time to turn up the carbs. Fat got out of control. Damn restaurant food!
> 
> Seated row: 110x16, 150x20/16 slow/14, 130x5/5/5/5/5
> 
> Wide lat pull down: 100x15/15/18/16, 80x20+2+2
> 
> Cable row: 80x15/15, 100x15/15
> ...


Awesome job!

----------


## Old Duffer

Sunday cals 3570
Monday cals 3940, carb 483, fat 102, protein 297g

Yesterday:

Ham curls: 100x15/15, 120x15/15/15

Smith hack: 135x15, 205x15/15/15/15

Hmr leg press wide: 320x20/20, (340x5/5/5/5/5)x2

Hmr leg press narrow: 270x20/20, (270x5/5/5/5/5)x2

Standing calf: 60x25/25/25/25/25

Leg ext: (130x5/5/5/5/5)x2, 110x25+2+2

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

Early early gym cuz rest of day was booked. Wifee looks extra sexy now tho! Worth it! Still winded badly whenever I do squats of any kind. Phew! Carb reload is cranking my weight up like boom!

You'll see soon enough ;-)

----------


## Cowboymike

Youre a beast!! Good lawdy big dawg!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Oh and I was like why does he have a duck as an avatar... then I clicked it lmao!! Now I see why I need my glasses

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3765, carbs 401, fat 74, protein 359g

Yesterday gym: I was really feeling good; pumped before this session... And then I found the puppy are my headset so no music for me today. That meant I had to listed to: the kid who is on his Bluetooth phone yacking n laughing to himself & the fatty who insists on dropping the weights BETWEEN EVERY REP! So seated cable press = grunt, bang! Grunt slam! Grunt WHAM!

Seated press: 110x15/15, 150x10/10/10

Smith bench: 135x12/12, 205x8, 225x6/5
Smith JM bench: 135x12, 155x10/10/10

OH barbell press: 95x12, 115x12, 135x6/8

Incline DB press: 45x12/10/10/6+2+2

Side Lateral raises: 25x10/10/10/10+2+2

Db OH tricep press: 50x12/12/12/12

Skipped the sit ups. Weight rebounding nicely.

----------


## Old Duffer

Seated row: 150x15/15, 210x10/10/12 grrr

T bar row: 90x12/12, 185x8/8/8!!!

V grip lat pull down: 100x12/12, 150x6/6/6, 130x6+2+2

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 135x12/12/12/12/12 ss 20x12/12/12/12/12

Bent Db hammer curls: 30x12, 45x8/8/8

Ez bar curls: 40x10, 60x6/8/8 carefully so not to aggrivate elbow

100 sit ups: 40/35/25

No cardio. Weight up again :-) felt good. Felt strong. Home stretch baby!

----------


## Obs

> Seated row: 150x15/15, 210x10/10/12 grrr
> 
> T bar row: 90x12/12, 185x8/8/8!!!
> 
> V grip lat pull down: 100x12/12, 150x6/6/6, 130x6+2+2
> 
> Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 135x12/12/12/12/12 ss 20x12/12/12/12/12
> 
> Bent Db hammer curls: 30x12, 45x8/8/8
> ...


I am getting excited for you now!

----------


## charger69

> Seated row: 150x15/15, 210x10/10/12 grrr
> 
> T bar row: 90x12/12, 185x8/8/8!!!
> 
> V grip lat pull down: 100x12/12, 150x6/6/6, 130x6+2+2
> 
> Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 135x12/12/12/12/12 ss 20x12/12/12/12/12
> 
> Bent Db hammer curls: 30x12, 45x8/8/8
> ...


Did you replace your headset???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> I am getting excited for you now!


Go ahead and invite him on a date then!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Did you replace your headset???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. Had to, like quick! My gym has TVs blasting. No music at all.




> Go ahead and invite him on a date then!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn you suck at keeping secrets!

----------


## KennyJ

Duffer's On the road again
Just can't wait to...………………...

----------


## KennyJ

Hope yall are having a great weekend!

----------


## Old Duffer

Music part 1 concluded. Good food. Nice service. Back to casino. Then buffet with friends.

So far no train wrecks

----------


## Old Duffer

> Music part 1 concluded. Good food. Nice service. Back to casino. Then buffet with friends.
> 
> So far no train wrecks


Then wifee takes casino for $900!

Music this morn was way too early but all good. 'Nap time'. Back to casino. Wifee plays slots. I look for hook ups! Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

Back home. Looooong ass drive. Bloodwork submitted. Final couple days of comp!!! Hit the gym tonite. 

What did I do? It's a contest prep secret!!! Lol

Lost a couple pounds traveling. That's a surprise.

----------


## Proximal

> Back home. Looooong ass drive. Bloodwork submitted. Final couple days of comp!!! Hit the gym tonite. 
> 
> What did I do? It's a contest prep secret!!! Lol
> 
> Lost a couple pounds traveling. That's a surprise.


So, was that arm shot you posted the result of the contest prep secret? Goodness, gracious!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yup! Secret is working wifee with a vibrator until my arms about to fall off! That woman's insatiable!!!

Did practice poses tonite. What a bitch. I suck at it lol! I see shit in the mirror... And can't get it to the camera!

Gained lost weight back

Tomorrow. It all ends tomorrow

----------


## Proximal

> Yup! Secret is working wifee with a vibrator until my arms about to fall off! That woman's insatiable!!!


Well that officially f's up my day. Here I thought it was the mad genius's wizardry. Damn.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Well that officially f's up my day. Here I thought it was the mad genius's wizardry. Damn.


Lol!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Lol!


Honesty, my 1st big Test/Boldenone gave me a vascularity that scares my wife! The veins popping out of my calfs are kinda scary

----------


## charger69

[QUOTE=Old Duffer;7453842]Honesty, my 1st big Test/Boldenone gave me a vascularity that scares my wife! The veins popping out of my calfs are kinda scary[/
Mast and tren does that to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Honesty, my 1st big Test/Boldenone gave me a vascularity that scares my wife! The veins popping out of my calfs are kinda scary


That's great news. I'm not vascular & that's something I want to shoot for sometime this year. Right now just doing recomp courtesy of our guru. 

Put on a shirt this morning that the wife said was inappropriately small. Funny, was a little loose in November. The dude is a genius.

Congrats on the great progress, and once again, a HUGE thanks for contributing to my motivation!

----------


## Old Duffer

The vibrator thing is cheaper tho







Lol

----------


## Proximal

> the vibrator thing is cheaper tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


lmao!

----------


## Old Duffer

Dehydrated day. Hate it. 

Just enough gym to pump up n warm up, then back home for comp pics. 

Fawk it. They're done. I'll post them up soon.

----------


## Obs

Looking great you will be damn hard to beat

----------


## Old Duffer

Day after competition. What do we do? Go to the gym! I'm dropping all 19-Nors and all orals n bumping up the test, Mast n EQ

Was extra winded tonite. Rough.

Ham curls: 100x15/15, 130x15/15/12

Smith hack: 135x15, 205x15/15 and I can't breath/15 and I'm momentarily scared that my HR is not slowing/8 and Fawk it

Wide leg press: 320x20/20/(5/5/5/5/5)x2

Narrow leg press: 285x20/20/(5/5/5/5/5)x2

Standing calf raise: 60x25/25/25/25/25

Leg ext: 130x(5/5/5/5/5)x2, 110x25+2+5

100 sit ups: 30/25/25/20

15 min cardio

Dehydration day I lost 3 lbs. Gained it back today.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3355, carbs 374, fat 101, 231g

2nd pin day with new blend, so 19nors falling fast n test levels (therefore E2) levels climbing slow

Squeezed in gym. Busy day

Seated press: 90x15/15, 160x12/12/12!!!

Smith flat bench: 135x10/10, 225x6/6/8!!!

Smith JM bench: 135x10/10/10/10/12

Smith shoulder press: 115x10/10, 135x8/8/7!!!

Incline DB bench: 45x10/10/10/6+2+2

Side lateral raises: 30x10/10/10/10

DB OH tricep: 40x15/15/15/15

Weight 229

----------


## Family_guy

> Yesterday cals 3355, 374, fat 101, 231g
> 
> 2nd pin day with new blend, so 19nors falling fast n test levels (therefore E2) levels climbing slow
> 
> Squeezed in gym. Busy day
> 
> Seated press: 90x15/15, 160x12/12/12!!!
> 
> Smith flat bench: 135x10/10, 225x6/6/8!!!
> ...


What are you on now duff?

----------


## Old Duffer

> What are you on now duff?


Swingers party, rum n cialis.... Oh you mean AAS?

700 test, 600 Mast, 600 EQ

-roughly

----------


## Family_guy

> Swingers party, rum n cialis.... Oh you mean AAS?
> 
> 700 test, 600 Mast, 600 EQ
> 
> -roughly


Isn’t it past your bed time old man?? Great job in the comp btw!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Isn’t it past your bed time old man?? Great job in the comp btw!


Wifee n dancer burning one. Then wifee is getting tied to the ceiling n flogged. She loves that shit

----------


## Family_guy

> Wifee n dancer burning one. Then wifee is getting tied to the ceiling n flogged. She loves that shit


If anyone other than you said that I would think they were joking

----------


## Old Duffer

Busy late night last night. Then long drive home. BUT Then long nap, Wifee cardio n off to the gym!

Yesterday cals 3045 with too much rum! Carbs 190, fat 109, protein 211g

Gym really came together tonite. 

Seated row: 150x15/15, 230x8/8/10/8!!!

T bar row: 100x12, 135x12, 170x10, 205x6/6!!!

Close grip lat pull down: 100x12/12, 160x6/6/6, 170x5!!!

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 135x12/12/12/12/12 ss 20x12, 25x12/12/12/12

Hmr curl: 80x8/10/12/12/8 slow. elbow still hurts some but still working thru it. Carefully.

Ez bar curl: 50x12/12, 70x6/7/8, 80x6

100 sit ups: 30/30/30/10

15 min cardio. Felt good. Looked good. The journey continues!

Spent last night with a swinger couple. The gal n wifee really clicked. She apparently said to wifee, "he has no idea how hot he is, does he?"

----------


## Obs

You really dont do you?
I do things...


Lol!

Glad to see you aint lost an ounce of motivation. 
Sorry I judged the comp it wont happen again. 

You are doing some next level shit.

----------


## Old Duffer

> You really dont do you?
> I do things...
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Glad to see you aint lost an ounce of motivation. 
> Sorry I judged the comp it wont happen again. 
> 
> You are doing some next level shit.


It was all about before pics vs after pics. I couldn't close the deal on the after pics. No experience. I choked. Has zero impact/effect on my plans to progress! 

Also, I'll do better next time! Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3540, carbs 333, fat 140, protein 213g. Damn peach cobbler! Been bust too so missing some meals. I gotta knock that shit off!

Ham curls: 90x20/20, 140x10/10!!!, 120x10

Narrow Smith squats: 155x12/12, 255x8/8/8!!!!

Wide Smith squats: 155x12/12/12/15/15

Hmr Leg press: 450x12/12, 500x10/12, 625x6/8!!!

Calf raises: 120x15, 180x10/12/8/10!!

Leg ext: 270x10, 8+4, 8+2, 8!

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

Every day the cardio crushing tren effect fades and the EQ intensity I typically enjoy is coming. I just have to check my attitude towards wifee! Broke PRs without breaking myself. I'll be up late feeding

----------


## Obs

> It was all about before pics vs after pics. I couldn't close the deal on the after pics. No experience. I choked. Has zero impact/effect on my plans to progress! 
> 
> Also, I'll do better next time! Lol


You did amazing. 
You look awesome and I cant believe the way you transformed

----------


## Old Duffer

> You did amazing. 
> You look awesome and I cant believe the way you transformed


BJ in the mail. Enjoy.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3160, carbs 282, fat 87, protein 302g

Push pump day

Seated press: 90x25/25/20/20/20. I tried different speeds, different strokes, just mixing it up

Pec deck: 75x25/25/25/20slow, 100x20+2+5

Smith guillotine press: 115x25/25, 135x18/18

Cable flys ss rope tris: 60x20/20/20/20 ss 100x20/20/25/16+4

Seated OH DB press ss one arm DB tri: 35x12slow/16/16/8 ss 20x20/20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 20x20/20/20/25+2, 30x10

100 sit ups: 35/35/30

10 min cardio. Weight 233

Good pump. Good intensity. Bit of a headache tho.

----------


## KennyJ

> Yesterday cals 3160, carbs 282, fat 87, protein 302g
> 
> Push pump day
> 
> Seated press: 90x25/25/20/20/20. I tried different speeds, different strokes, just mixing it up
> 
> Pec deck: 75x25/25/25/20slow, 100x20+2+5
> 
> Smith guillotine press: 115x25/25, 135x18/18
> ...


Are the sit ups still pumping up your tris or whatever it was pumping up before LOL?

----------


## Proximal

Damn your young age. I'm feeling the years more now; fuck. Difficult time working & then working out hard (consistently). Bring on Summer break so I can keep pace with you.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Are the sit ups still pumping up your tris or whatever it was pumping up before LOL?


I'm only still doing them:
1- for the cardio
2- for the an work I don't get otherwise cuz I don't do reads n such
3- I do get leg n PEC work out of it believe it or not 

Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

> Damn your young age. I'm feeling the years more now; fuck. Difficult time working & then working out hard (consistently). Bring on Summer break so I can keep pace with you.


I feel SO much better without the tren !

----------


## charger69

> I feel SO much better without the tren!


Wimp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Wimp!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer "pussy!"

----------


## Old Duffer

No gym yesterday
Wed cals 3645, carbs 353, fat 105, protein 315g
Thu cals 2600, carbs 215, fat 80, protein 244g

Seated row: 120x15/15, 150x20/20, 160x5/5/5/5/5!

Lat down: 100x15/15/15/15, 80x20+2+2

Seated row: 100x15/15/15/15

Cable pullover ss cable curl: 100x20/20/20/20 ss 60x20/20/20/20

Rope face pulls ss cable rope curls: 80x20/20/20/20 ss 80x20, 60x20/20/20

Rev cable fly: 20x20/20/20/20

Upright cable rows: 100x15/15/15/15!

Hmr preacher curl: 55x15/15/15 - this was unscheduled but I skipped cardio n sit ups so...

The elbow held up pretty well with the wrap :-)

Weight 232.5

----------


## Family_guy

> I prefer "pussy!"


Lmao! We all know you do duff!

----------


## Old Duffer

No gym yesterday. Wifee dad surgery went well. Play date with nu-b couple went even better

Fri cals 2950, carbs 338, fat 53, protein 285
Sat cals 3770, carbs 307, fat 158, protein 279g

Shitty sleep. Super late gym time. Just kinda flat

Ham curl: 100x15/15, 130x15/12+2+2, 110x15

Hack squat: 135x15, 205x15/15/15/15

Wide Hmr leg press: 320x20/20, 340x(5/5/5/5/5)x2
Narrow leg press: 290x20/20/(5/5/5/5/5)x2

Standing calf raise: 60x25/25/25/25/25

Leg ext: 110x(5/5/5/5/5)x2, 110x25+2+2

Legs on fire! No sit ups. 20 mins cardio

Weight 230

I get this ache down the back of my legs. Leg day usually loosens it up. Not this time. At least not until the cardio. I don't know if it's that fascia stuff y'all were talking about or if it's just aggrivated tendons cuz I don't stretch much. IBU is my friend!

And for those keeping score, I'm now well into 700 test, 850 EQ, 1050 Mast & 50 Proviron

----------


## charger69

> No gym yesterday. Wifee dad surgery went well. Play date with nu-b couple went even better
> 
> Fri cals 2950, carbs 338, fat 53, protein 285
> Sat cals 3770, carbs 307, fat 158, protein 279g
> 
> Shitty sleep. Super late gym time. Just kinda flat
> 
> Ham curl: 100x15/15, 130x15/12+2+2, 110x15
> 
> ...


Holy crap- I guess you dont like your prostrate with all that mast. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Holy crap- I guess you don’t like your prostrate with all that mast. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far my meds are keeping things flowing acceptably

----------


## Old Duffer

No gym yesterday. Again. Felt guilty. 

Sun cals: 3390, carbs 285, fat 132, protein 297g
Mon cals: 2990, carbs 267, fat 93, protein 293g

Hmr Preacher curls: 60x12, 95x10, 120x8/8/6- elbow ok if wide grip

Alt Db curl: 25x12slow/12slow, 30x10/10

V bar on the lat pull down: 60x12, 80x6/6/6- so much heavier than the cables on the other side where I was maxed out at 150#s

UH bar tris: 100x12/15/15/15

UH wrist curl: 40x25, 60x15/15
OH wrist curl: 40x12/12/10

High low cable fly: 120x12, 140x15, 160x15/12/12, 140x15, 120x15, 100x15

Low high cable fly: 80x15, 120x15/12, 100x15, 80x15, 60x15

Slight incline smith press: 135x12/12/10, 115x15/5/5/5

Smith ladder Push ups: 20/15/12/12

Side lateral raises: 25x12, 20x15, 25x12, 20x15, 15x20/20

Ez bar curls: 50x15, 60x12, 70x8, 80x6, 70x10, 60x10

Felt good! Felt strong. Elbow is tender but no worse. Like strength days WAY better than volume days

[ATTACHED=CONFIG]176416[/ATTACH]

----------


## Obs

> No gym yesterday. Again. Felt guilty. 
> 
> Sun cals: 3390, carbs 285, fat 132, protein 297g
> Mon cals: 2990, carbs 267, fat 93, protein 293g
> 
> Hmr Preacher curls: 60x12, 95x10, 120x8/8/6- elbow ok if wide grip
> 
> Alt Db curl: 25x12slow/12slow, 30x10/10
> 
> ...


Horse shiuld have won bulk comp.

----------


## Obs

Btw you old guys piss me off with your haggard veins. 

I just am too young to get the same vascularity at lower bodyfat.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Horse shiuld have won bulk comp.


And it's my own Damn fault that I didnt

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3375, carbs 263, fat 109, protein 340g

Seated press: 110x15/15, 170x10/10/10

Hmr flat bench: 140x12/12, 250x8!, 270x6/5!!!

Hmr JM bench: 180x10/8, 140x8, 90x12- shoulder not happy with these

Smith OH barbell press: 115x10/8/10/8

Incline DB bench: 45x8/6, 35x12/10

Side lateral raises: 25x15/15, 35x12,10

DB OH tricep press: 40x15/15, 50x12/12

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

10 min cardio. Weight 232. Having that big set right out of the gate always kills the rest of my workout :-p

----------


## Proximal

> Horse shiuld have won bulk comp.


Is Horse, Duff? 

If so, should have won em both.

----------


## guitarzan

> No gym yesterday. Again. Felt guilty. 
> 
> Sun cals: 3390, carbs 285, fat 132, protein 297g
> Mon cals: 2990, carbs 267, fat 93, protein 293g
> 
> Hmr Preacher curls: 60x12, 95x10, 120x8/8/6- elbow ok if wide grip
> 
> Alt Db curl: 25x12slow/12slow, 30x10/10
> 
> ...


Looking good man

----------


## Obs

> Is Horse, Duff? 
> 
> If so, should have won em both.


Yes and thats what I had meant when I said that after the comp. 

His pics for finals did not do him justice.

----------


## charger69

> Btw you old guys piss me off with your haggard veins. 
> 
> I just am too young to get the same vascularity at lower bodyfat.


That sounds like age discrimination! Im contacting admin! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3330, carbs 357, fat 66, protein 319g

Seated row! 110x15/15, 170x12/12, 190x10/12!!! - just felt strong!

BB shrugs ss bent reverse db fly: 135x15/15/15/15/15 ss 25x15/15/15/15/15

1 arm bent DB curls: 30x15, 40x12, 50x12/8

T bar row: 125x12/12, 196x6/6/6

V grip lat pull down: 100x10, 120x10, 140x6/6/6

Ez bar curls: 50x10, 70x8/8/10

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

10 min cardio. Weight 231.5
Busy gym so I did stuff out of order. Made my t rows weak. All good :-)

----------


## Proximal

> T bar row: 196x6/6/6
> 
> V grip lat pull down: 140x6/6/6
> 
> )


666 - the number of the beast.

----------


## Old Duffer

> 666 - the number of the beast.


THAT'S what's been missing from my program. I need more sixes!!!

----------


## Obs

> 666 - the number of the beast.


That is a misconception about me. 
The prophet John was dyslexic and staring across the water when my number was revealed from above. 

Its actually"999".

You mortals can fuck up anything.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday took everything off! Didn't even log my food. But lots and lots of cardio! ;-)

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 150x10/8/8

Narrow Smith squats: 135x8, 225x6/6/6/6
Wide Smith squats: 135x8, 225x6/6/6/6

Hmr leg press: 405x12, 480x8, 550x8, 615x6/6!

Calf raises: 100x12, 160x12/12/12/15

Leg ext: 250x6/6/6/6, 230x10

100 sit ups: 60/40

Weight 231. Super late workout = empty gym

No atoms. Was a bit less than pumped but it's all good. Moved weights

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday took everything off! Didn't even log my food. But lots and lots of cardio! ;-)
> 
> Ham curls: 90x15/15, 150x10/8/8
> 
> Narrow Smith squats: 135x8, 225x6/6/6/6
> Wide Smith squats: 135x8, 225x6/6/6/6
> 
> Hmr leg press: 405x12, 480x8, 550x8, 615x6/6!
> 
> ...


Tell the board about the cardio...

----------


## Old Duffer

> Tell the board about the cardio...


Nope! They never authorized a porn section. Let them suffer

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Nope! They never authorized a porn section. Let them suffer


Have you never seen the “hot ass thread” its pretty close...

----------


## Obs

> Have you never seen the “hot ass thread” its pretty close...


Duff has stories that make 50 shades of gray look like a childs book. 

It makes anything I have done look boring

----------


## charger69

> Duff has stories that make 50 shades of gray look like a childs book. 
> 
> It makes anything I have done look boring


Yeah- we all have boring lives compared to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Not true ;-)

Not only do I guarantee there are other swingers amongst this membership but:

You got babies? Your life ain't boring!
Living Obs-style? Your life ain't boring!

Boring? Naw. Funner? Maybe. ;-)

----------


## Family_guy

> Not true ;-)
> 
> Not only do I guarantee there are other swingers amongst this membership but:
> 
> You got babies? Your life ain't boring!
> Living Obs-style? Your life ain't boring!
> 
> Boring? Naw. Funner? Maybe. ;-)


Obs style is never boring! 
Cutting down trees with a chainsaw? Check. Running around juiced up? Check.
Pet squirrel? Check(well not this moment but I’m sure he will get another pet squirrel. Rip Tren )

----------


## Old Duffer

Still working out to be EOD gym.

Sat cals 4655! The guys told me to up my cals after leg day. Take that m effers!

Sun cals 3980, carbs 381, fat 147, protein 299g

I need to get serious about keeping my cals up! Real busy lately. Lots of travel. Lots of away from home. Food is a bitch when I travel

Today was volume. Late again :-( I have more power n energy with earlier workouts. I tried to slow down some, focus on the movements, create that pump

Seated press: 90x15/15/20/20,5/5/5/5/5

PEC deck: 50x20/20/20/20/20+2+2

Hmr guillotine press: 90x20, 140x20/20/16+2+2

Seated db OH press ss one arm DB tri: 30x20/20/20/20 ss 15x20/20/20/20

Cable fly ss cable rope tris: 40x20, 60x20/20/20 ss 60x20, 80x20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 20x20, 25x20/20, 20x20, 15x25

100 sit ups: 30/50/20

10 min cardio. Weight 232. I feel like I need the cals to grow but I don't need more weight! Oh well... Grow!

----------


## Old Duffer

Oh yeah... Inventory dictated some tweak-age.

Now 900 test/900 Mast/1050 EQ/50 Proviron 

10mg nolva/day. No A.I.

Hi PBDC! We haven't met yet. Thanx for stopping by :-)

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday was very special for Wifee & I. More boundaries broken. No regrets. It was very cool. N personal for her so I'll say nothing further except: cardio yes, gym No.

Yesterday cals 3640, carbs 232, fat 142, protein 312g

Seated row: 110x15, 130x15, 110x20/20/5/5/5/5/5/5

Wide lat pull down: 80x15/15, 100x15/15, 80x20+2+5

Low row: 100x15/15/15/15

Lat pullover ss cable bicep: 100x15, 120x15/15/15 ss 80x15/15/15/25. Elbow ok. Not great, but ok

Rope face pulls ss cable rope curls: 120x15, 100x15/15/15 ss 100x15/15/15/15

Reverse cable PEC: 60x20/20/20/20 OH the burn!

Upright cable rows: 100x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 50/35/15

10 min cardio. Weight 232

Beer belly weight dropper showed up tonite. Always helps me find new levels of anger to tap into!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Yesterday was very special for Wifee & I. More boundaries broken. No regrets. It was very cool. N personal for her so I'll say nothing further except: cardio yes, gym No.
> 
> Yesterday cals 3640, carbs 232, fat 142, protein 312g
> 
> Seated row: 110x15, 130x15, 110x20/20/5/5/5/5/5/5
> 
> Wide lat pull down: 80x15/15, 100x15/15, 80x20+2+5
> 
> Low row: 100x15/15/15/15
> ...


Do you wrap/strap your elbow or forearm at all?

----------


## Old Duffer

I dug out my old sleeve. It has a wide, light sock and two Velcro wraps. One above elbow n one below. 

I wear it with just sock tension for the whole pull workout. For motions I know will hurt, I cinch up the lower strap; where it hurts. I never run the upper strap. Limits range of motion too much.

Man I Get a serious bicep pump when that thing is tight! Aches fast tho so I don't wear it long

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3320, carbs 313, fat 95, protein 303g

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 110x15/15/15

Hack squat: 135x15, 225x15/15/15/15

Wide Hmr leg press: 405x15, 360x20, (315x5/5/5/5/5)x2

Narrow leg press: 315x20/20/(5/5/5/5/5)x2

Hmr press calf: 180x25/25/25/25/25

Leg ext mach: 110x25, 110x5/5/5/5/5, 110x25+2+10

Weight 232. Still. Holding. I bet I sweated a pound of water! Fawk. The damaged cardio is different than tren , but still a thing. Today was my 1st 40iu Nova-r day. Had the food! The food! Oof.

I'll be off a couple days. Big party invite. Rolling a day early to help set up... N maybe pre-party

----------


## Family_guy

I want pics duff!

----------


## Old Duffer

Sry buddy. No can do. Kind of a privacy rule at these gigs. :-)

So we're back. Couple days off gym. As always, tried unsuccessfully to keep diet in check. Friday was driving, hotel check-in and party set-up help. No play time. Wifee was hurting n exhausted. Sat was party. Rainy n cold until evening. :-( we went with the green couple n 'our' unicorn. Ended up there were a couple invitees that caused grief for our group. (Not durectly. Long story) kind of killed the mood so the 5 of us escaped to the hotel n had more intimate fun. Sun was tear down, pack up n drive home. Unpack, big nap, catch wifee up on some well deserved attention and finally gym

Yesterday cals 2625, carbs 207, fat 144, protein 216g

Alt Db curl: 25x12, 30x12, 40x10, 50x8

Hmr curl: 50x12, 85x12, 105x10, 120x8/6

V bar tri: 150x15/15/15/15 all slow

UH bar tris: 100x15/15/15/15

UH wrist curl: 40x15/15/20
OH wrist curl: 30x15/12/10

High low cable fly: 100x20/20, 120x20/20, 100x2p, 80x20, 60x20

Low high cable fly: 120x20/20/20, 100x20, 80x20, 60x20

Slight incline smith press: 135x15/15, 115x18/18, 95x25+2+2

Ladder pushups: 16/10/9

Side lateral raises: 20x20, 25x20/20, 15x30/30/30

Weight 232.5 empty gym. Good intensity. Cardio recovery seemed under control. 

Since I dropped orals, I just dropped antacids. Big mistake. Constant heartburn last weekend. Yeah tums. Must be the high levels of EQ

----------


## Obs

More veins daily

----------


## balance

Your motivational duffer! Awesome progress brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Your motivational duffer! Awesome progress brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx! I do what I can

So, everybody who is following knows I've been on 900 Test/ 900 Mast/1050 EQ/50 Proviron 

Feeling change in the wind. Dropping the Proviron. Adding 450 Tren -E

And more food! And more slin!

I'll rest when I'm dead. Right after this nap

----------


## Obs

900 tren A 
900 mast p
900 test cyp
No AI

Your wife and others will appreciate you for it.

----------


## Old Duffer

> 900 tren A 
> 900 mast p
> 900 test cyp
> No AI
> 
> Your wife and others will appreciate you for it.


Oh eff me in da A Obs! I can't handle 900 tren!!!

Who do you think I am? You? :-p

----------


## Obs

> Oh eff me in da A Obs! I can't handle 900 tren !!!
> 
> Who do you think I am? You? :-p


You can too. 
Just balance with atenolol and ephedrine

----------


## Old Duffer

Stealing a mood from Cowboy, tonite gym was awesome! Crowded. Had to work out of order but that made it fun cuz I could put more oomph into those! You'll see. Just the focus. The pump. The intensity. 

Yesterday cals 3750, carbs 344, fat 154, protein 244g - not bad for a travel day

Db OH tricep press: 50x15/15/15/15 - these were clean. I could see the skinny kids watching lol

Side lateral raises: 30x10+2+2, 35x10+2+2, 40x10+2+2, 45x6+2+2! Grrr

Incline DB bench: 30x10, 40x10, 50x10, 60x10!!!

Seated press: 130x15/15, 170x10/10/10!!!

Smith bench press: 135x10/10, 225x8, 245x4!!, 225x6

Smith JM bench press: 115x15/12/12 - this was where the tank ran dry. JM is so awkward

OH barbell press: 95x10/12, 115x6/6/6 - by this point my left arm has gone on strike and my biceps of all things are pumped n aching

100 sit ups: 50/50! Check that shit out

.... And 10 mins cardio. Weight up. 235. Damn Burger King!

Turkey, asparagus and rice waiting when I get home :-) another 10iu. Eat meat n veggies. Start getting that hypo feeling. Hurry up microwave!!! Eat 2 malted Easter egg things. Eat a banana. Shovel the rice in, with milk, cinnamon n sugar. Still starving. Kill half a protein drink. Eat an Oikos. Ok. Better. 1 during, hot tub, break in spanking horse. Chill. Still gotta eat a more. Then bed

----------


## charger69

> Stealing a mood from Cowboy, tonite gym was awesome! Crowded. Had to work out of order but that made it fun cuz I could put more oomph into those! You'll see. Just the focus. The pump. The intensity. 
> 
> Yesterday cals 3750, carbs 344, fat 154, protein 244g - not bad for a travel day
> 
> Db OH tricep press: 50x15/15/15/15 - these were clean. I could see the skinny kids watching lol
> 
> Side lateral raises: 30x10+2+2, 35x10+2+2, 40x10+2+2, 45x6+2+2! Grrr
> 
> Incline DB bench: 30x10, 40x10, 50x10, 60x10!!!
> ...


Holy shit, your 2000 calories over me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> 900 tren A 
> 900 mast p
> 900 test cyp
> No AI
> 
> Your wife and others will appreciate you for it.


Damn obs, how often do you have to pin to get all that in!? With my gear, that would be 3cc's of test, 4.5cc's of Mast, and 3.5cc's of Tren.... That goes again my normal lazy lifestyle of pinning only twice a week  :Smilie:

----------


## Old Duffer

> Holy shit, your 2000 calories over me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks balls! Your 2000 calories UNDER me!

Not fun. Not fun at all

----------


## Old Duffer

> Damn obs, how often do you have to pin to get all that in!? With my gear, that would be 3cc's of test, 4.5cc's of Mast, and 3.5cc's of Tren .... That goes again my normal lazy lifestyle of pinning only twice a week


These beast guys are pinning every day! Big ones too!!! My vag shows a bit. I do EOD

----------


## Obs

> Damn obs, how often do you have to pin to get all that in!? With my gear, that would be 3cc's of test, 4.5cc's of Mast, and 3.5cc's of Tren .... That goes again my normal lazy lifestyle of pinning only twice a week


You can get a blend of 300 mg but you will still have to pin 6-8 groups at a time if its high pip and every day.

----------


## Family_guy

> Sry buddy. No can do. Kind of a privacy rule at these gigs. :-)
> 
> So we're back. Couple days off gym. As always, tried unsuccessfully to keep diet in check. Friday was driving, hotel check-in and party set-up help. No play time. Wifee was hurting n exhausted. Sat was party. Rainy n cold until evening. :-( we went with the green couple n 'our' unicorn. Ended up there were a couple invitees that caused grief for our group. (Not durectly. Long story) kind of killed the mood so the 5 of us escaped to the hotel n had more intimate fun. Sun was tear down, pack up n drive home. Unpack, big nap, catch wifee up on some well deserved attention and finally gym
> 
> Yesterday cals 2625, carbs 207, fat 144, protein 216g
> 
> Alt Db curl: 25x12, 30x12, 40x10, 50x8
> 
> Hmr curl: 50x12, 85x12, 105x10, 120x8/6
> ...


Your doing GHs workout plan right? So your not including the non-working sets on what your listing here right? How long are these workouts taking you?

I tried to do a full GH workout and it was just wayyyyy too long and way too many sets. I gotta be in an out in an hour so I modified it a bit by removing a few exercises from each day and it’s working perfect now! Sore quite often...

----------


## Family_guy

How do you like the proviron ? I still have that bottle I got free with my order. I’m saving it till the end of my cycle...whenever that may be

----------


## Old Duffer

Workouts are roughly 2 hours, with cardio. You were quick to catch that I changed some non-working sets to working sets. That's cuz I had to do the workout backwards due to busy gym n machines being unavailable. Therefore I got my warm ups on what would normally be my last exercises. 

If that makes sense

----------


## Old Duffer

> How do you like the proviron? I still have that bottle I got free with my order. I’m saving it till the end of my cycle...whenever that may be


Proviron is interesting. I don't get a huge kick, and zero bad sides, but it usually helps me when my libido is down. I think it's most appropriate when running low test cuz of how it works

That's why I stopped it. I'm high test now n libido is back

----------


## Family_guy

> Proviron is interesting. I don't get a huge kick, and zero bad sides, but it usually helps me when my libido is down. I think it's most appropriate when running low test cuz of how it works
> 
> That's why I stopped it. I'm high test now n libido is back


Hmm interesting. I can’t belibe the doses your running right now! Your cycling compounds in and out fairly quickly right? Like GHs thing

----------


## Old Duffer

> Hmm interesting. I can’t belibe the doses your running right now! Your cycling compounds in and out fairly quickly right? Like GHs thing


We humans tend to grab hold of any random theory like it's gospel... If it fits our personal desires! Lol

I like the GH theory of "keep the body guessing by rotating/overlapping compounds" because I'm impatient. I did EVERYTHING AT ONCE for the comp. No denying it worked. I'm TRT so I don't blast n pct. And although I believe the body need a break, blast n cruise, I have no patience for cruise at my advanced age. Fuggit

I'm pushing these compound levels to note the negative sides. I had to clear the 19-nors from my system cuz Mr. Wrinkles was being a pussy. So instead I pushed test, mast & EQ levels higher than I've ever done. ... And got bored to be honest! Positives yes. Negatives no. That tells me I'm not pushing enough. So look at the inventory n add something. Tren -E! I got lots of that!

I know 350 tren-e is cake & I know 450 tren-a caused me a panic attack. So try 450 tren-e!

I believe with time n size, the body can handle more and needs more to progress. I'm handling levels now that would have put me in the psych ward 5 yrs ago

----------


## Obs

> We humans tend to grab hold of any random theory like it's gospel... If it fits our personal desires! Lol
> 
> I like the GH theory of "keep the body guessing by rotating/overlapping compounds" because I'm impatient. I did EVERYTHING AT ONCE for the comp. No denying it worked. I'm TRT so I don't blast n pct. And although I believe the body need a break, blast n cruise, I have no patience for cruise at my advanced age. Fuggit
> 
> I'm pushing these compound levels to note the negative sides. I had to clear the 19-nors from my system cuz Mr. Wrinkles was being a pussy. So instead I pushed test, mast & EQ levels higher than I've ever done. ... And got bored to be honest! Positives yes. Negatives no. That tells me I'm not pushing enough. So look at the inventory n add something. Tren -E! I got lots of that!
> 
> I know 350 tren-e is cake & I know 450 tren-a caused me a panic attack. So try 450 tren-e!
> 
> I believe with time n size, the body can handle more and needs more to progress. I'm handling levels now that would have put me in the psych ward 5 yrs ago


You are doing amazing and I like your attitude. 
If I was your age I will die of a heart attack before I am.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3515, carbs 448, fat 63, protein 298g

Hmr row: 90x15, 180x15/10, 160x15/15

T-bar row: 125x10/12, 195x6, 205x6!!!

Close grip cable lat: OH 80x10/10, UH 80x10/10, OH 140x6, OH 140x6

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 185x12/12/12/12/12 ss 30x12/12/12/12/12

Drag curls: 30x12, 35x12, 40x10, 45x8

Ez bar curls: 50x12, 70x10, 80x8/8

Late start so out if time. Spent the day de-winterizing the cabin. Not a bad workout considering.

... But wait, there's more! Get home to panicked wifee. Our wonderful unicorn is in the hospital awaiting a pacemaker! :-o

No details yet. Tomorrow.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Had to Google "drag curl." Gonna give it a try on Friday when I hit arms

Hope your.... unicorn??? is okay

----------


## Family_guy

> We humans tend to grab hold of any random theory like it's gospel... If it fits our personal desires! Lol
> 
> I like the GH theory of "keep the body guessing by rotating/overlapping compounds" because I'm impatient. I did EVERYTHING AT ONCE for the comp. No denying it worked. I'm TRT so I don't blast n pct. And although I believe the body need a break, blast n cruise, I have no patience for cruise at my advanced age. Fuggit
> 
> I'm pushing these compound levels to note the negative sides. I had to clear the 19-nors from my system cuz Mr. Wrinkles was being a pussy. So instead I pushed test, mast & EQ levels higher than I've ever done. ... And got bored to be honest! Positives yes. Negatives no. That tells me I'm not pushing enough. So look at the inventory n add something. Tren -E! I got lots of that!
> 
> I know 350 tren-e is cake & I know 450 tren-a caused me a panic attack. So try 450 tren-e!
> 
> I believe with time n size, the body can handle more and needs more to progress. I'm handling levels now that would have put me in the psych ward 5 yrs ago


That’s awesome duff! I’m excited for you! You do sort of glorify this. “I want to be a buff swinger who nails different women with his wife’s help and do large amounts of gear just like you when I grow up!!”

----------


## Family_guy

> Had to Google "drag curl." Gonna give it a try on Friday when I hit arms
> 
> Hope your.... unicorn??? is okay


What the hell right? Unicorn!?! Lol

----------


## charger69

> We humans tend to grab hold of any random theory like it's gospel... If it fits our personal desires! Lol
> 
> I like the GH theory of "keep the body guessing by rotating/overlapping compounds" because I'm impatient. I did EVERYTHING AT ONCE for the comp. No denying it worked. I'm TRT so I don't blast n pct. And although I believe the body need a break, blast n cruise, I have no patience for cruise at my advanced age. Fuggit
> 
> I'm pushing these compound levels to note the negative sides. I had to clear the 19-nors from my system cuz Mr. Wrinkles was being a pussy. So instead I pushed test, mast & EQ levels higher than I've ever done. ... And got bored to be honest! Positives yes. Negatives no. That tells me I'm not pushing enough. So look at the inventory n add something. Tren -E! I got lots of that!
> 
> I know 350 tren-e is cake & I know 450 tren-a caused me a panic attack. So try 450 tren-e!
> 
> I believe with time n size, the body can handle more and needs more to progress. I'm handling levels now that would have put me in the psych ward 5 yrs ago


Oh no, an Obs Jr!! LOL
Just be safe man. I had a scare that sort of put a curve in my prep. Luckily, it is nothing major, but it could have turned into something if I wasnt aware of what was going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Oh no, an Obs Jr!! LOL
> Just be safe man. I had a scare that sort of put a curve in my prep. Luckily, it is nothing major, but it could have turned into something if I wasn’t aware of what was going on. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know brother. I read. I'm glad you're ok man!

I'm not a big stim fan. Seems simple... Yet oh so risky!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Had to Google "drag curl." Gonna give it a try on Friday when I hit arms
> 
> Hope your.... unicorn??? is okay


Hope we don't freak you out. Wifee & I are swingers.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Hope we don't freak you out. Wifee & I are swingers.


Brb
...Googles unicorn...

----------


## Family_guy

Wait wait wait! Thats what a unicorn is! I see now.

----------


## Family_guy

Geez duff I know your old but how old is your unicorn to need a pacemaker!?

----------


## Family_guy

I hope everything goes fine for the rare and magical unicorn.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Geez duff I know your old but how old is your unicorn to need a pacemaker!?


Our unicorn is just a little younger than us. Although we had a neighbor who at age 34 had a heart attack and dropped over dead. Paramedics worked on her for 20 plus minutes. They brought her back to life and put a pacemaker in her so it can happen at any age.

----------


## Old Duffer

> I hope everything goes fine for the rare and magical unicorn.


Looking like install in a few hours.
Amazing how commonplace this kind of hi-tech shit is! Quick n simple

Still don't know the why tho

----------


## Old Duffer

Unicorn in surgery. I'm killin' it at Golden Corral!

Gotta take a dump so I can fit in more meat!

----------


## Family_guy

> Unicorn in surgery. I'm killin' it at Golden Corral!
> 
> Gotta take a dump so I can fit in more meat!


Lmao! The one time I went to Golden Corral I was disappointed. My wife loves it though

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3820, carbs 410, fat 99, protein 337g

Still kind of sluggish today. Napped a lot. Beamed up, but the gym n a switch just turned on! 

Ham curl: 90x15/15, 150x10/10/10!

Narrow Smith squats: 135x12, 225x8/8, 245x6/6!

Wide Smith squats: 135x12, 225x6/6/6/6

Hmr leg press: 405x15, 540x8, 645x10!... 675x8!!!

Hmr leg press hams: 405x12, 315x20/20/16/20

Leg ext: 250x8/8/8/8+2+2!

100 Sit ups: 70/30!

15 min cardio. Weight 235 :-o

Almost every exercise went up in some fashion! Although I sweated a ton, I never got that winded/ racing heart feeling. Must be the Tren !

----------


## Old Duffer

Oh and unicorn update: procedure went well and she is home already! She is just now feeling the gravity of the situation. Emotional. 

We are just making sure she is surrounded by friends; that she is not alone

----------


## Old Duffer

Continuing eod gym. Not on purpose. Life.

Fri cals 4465! :-o was leg day, remember?
Yesterday cals 3575, carbs 401, fat 103, protein 262g

Today volume push. Empty gym!

Seated press: 90x15/15/20/20/5/5/5/5/5

PEC deck: 50x20/20/20slow/20/20+2+2

Hmr guillotine press: 90x20, 140x20/20/20

Cable fly ss cable rope tris: 60x20/20/20/20 ss 80x20, 100x20/20/20

Seated db OH press ss one arm DB tri: 30x20/20/20slow with twist/20 ss 15x20/20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 25x20/20/20, 20x20, 15x20

100 sit ups: 35/35/30 - this is where the sweat faucet really opened

15 min cardio. Weight 237.5! Blimp!

Whole time I'm trying to work out 'the gals' are sending each other titty pics. Nice distraction from the pain!

----------


## Old Duffer

Sunday cals 4520, carbs 412, fat 153, protein 338g
Monday cals 3675, carbs 352, fat 117, protein 276g

Seated row: 130x15/15, 110x20/20, 130x20, 5/5/5/5/5

Wide cable lat down: 100x15/15/15/15, 80x20+2+2

Seated cable rows: 100x25/15/15/15

Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep: 120x15/15/15/15 ss 100x15/15/15/15

Rope face pulls ss cable rope curls: 100x15/15/15/15 ss 100x15/15/15/15

Reverse cable PEC: 60x20/20/20/20 Yeowch!

Upright cable rows: 100x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 40/40/20. Weight 235

This morn & in bed I kept smelling sour milk. Babe, one of the dogs stinks. No honey... It's you

Tren levels climbing I guess! When I 1st added the Tren, my libido went crazy. So I dropped the Proviron n halved the cialis... And libido crashed! So I added it back. Today was a 40iu Nov-R day

----------


## Obs

> Sunday cals 4520, carbs 412, fat 153, protein 338g
> Monday cals 3675, carbs 352, fat 117, protein 276g
> 
> Seated row: 130x15/15, 110x20/20, 130x20, 5/5/5/5/5
> 
> Wide cable lat down: 100x15/15/15/15, 80x20+2+2
> 
> Seated cable rows: 100x25/15/15/15
> 
> ...


Lmao on the sour milk

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2830, carbs 227, fat 117, protein 214g

Ham curls: 90x15\15, 110x15/15/15

Leg ext: 130x5/5/5/5/5, 5/5/5/5/5, 25+2+2

Wide Hmr leg press: 345x20/20, 5/5/5/5/5, 5/5/5/5/5

Narrow leg press: 285x20/20, 5/5/5/5/5, 5/5/5/5/5

Leg press calves: 285x25/25, 180x25/25/25

100 sit ups: 55/35/10

10 mins cardio. Weight 234.5

Did my pin ventro this morn. Smooth. Moved furniture. Fixed hot tub on my knees. Got home to 'ive been kicked in the hip by a horse!'

So skipped squat stuff. I could barely do a body weight squat!

----------


## Obs

No slacking duff...

----------


## Old Duffer

Thanx for calling me out. These cabin trips are killing my work out (and eating) itineraries.

I gotta knuckle down! Get back on the GH plan!

----------


## Old Duffer

Running behind. Again.

5/2 cals 3550
5/3 cals 4065
5/4 cals 3520
5/5 cals 3165 carbs 296 fat 96 protein 293

5/5 gym. Touch up work. Strong. Good. Large n in charge!

Hmr preacher curl: 100x12, 120x8!, 80x15/15/12, 130x4 grrr

Alt Db curl, left bi emphasis: 30x12/12/12/12

V bar tri on lat machine: 60x12, 80x8/8/8 grrr!

UH bar tris: 100x15, 120x25/15/15!

UH wrist curl: 50x15/15/15 !
OH wrist curl: 20x15/15/15

Hi low cable fly: 120x20/20, 140x20/20/20!!, 120x20, 100x20, 80x20

Lo hi cable fly: 140x10, 120x20/20, 100x20, 80x20. 60x20

Slight incline smith press: 95x20, 115x15/15/15, 95x25+2+2

Ladder pushups: 22/18/16

Side lat raises: 30x16, 25x20/20, 15x30/30/30

Weight 233.

Chest n arms nicely sore this morning. Got food lined up cuz gotta go move another trailer today. Maybe the owners wife will reward me ;-)

----------


## Old Duffer

Sunday cals 3165
Yesterday cals 3775 carbs 412 fat 103 protein 308g

Felt good this afternoon. Nice nap. Extra caffeine. Rested. Strong.

Machine seated press: 130x15/15, 170x10/10, 180x10+2+2!

Hmr bench: 180x10/10, 230x8!, 250x6!!, 260x6!!!

Hmr JM bench: (now arms are shot!) 90x12/12/15

OH barbell press: 95x15, 115x8/8/8/10 grr

Inc DB bench: 40sX10/10/10/10 -shaky but slow

Side lateral raises for weight: 30sX10, 40x19, 50x10/10!

DB OH tricep press: 40x15, 60x15/15/15

15 min cardio. No sit ups. Weight 231

I've been getting bored with my AAS blend. Not feeling it enough. Contemplating more changes... Then I have a session like today! Strength. Focus. Intensity on demand. Looking bigger n feeling bigger!

Let it ride.

Oh, I did kick my Proviron back to 50/day. Libido improved almost immediately.

----------


## Obs

You need more protein boss

----------


## Old Duffer

God I know. I know. Blech. Wish I could pound more shakes but they just rip me up!

Oh wait. Maybe I misunderstood. Are you offering a protein donation?

----------


## Obs

> God I know. I know. Blech. Wish I could pound more shakes but they just rip me up!
> 
> Oh wait. Maybe I misunderstood. Are you offering a protein donation?


I will offer what I can muster which aint much... I dropped hcg a long time ago. 

Does milk mess you up?

----------


## Old Duffer

> I will offer what I can muster which aint much... I dropped hcg a long time ago. 
> 
> Does milk mess you up?


Milk = good but nuts=bad and whey powders are ok in moderation. Guess I need to buy GOOD whey instead of the cheap crap!

Also, if you restrain yourself from nutting every time you abuse your gf, you might save up quite a load. Just hold out until we meet again ;-)

----------


## Obs

> Milk = good but nuts=bad and whey powders are ok in moderation. Guess I need to buy GOOD whey instead of the cheap crap!
> 
> Also, if you restrain yourself from nutting every time you abuse your gf, you might save up quite a load. Just hold out until we meet again ;-)


Hey,

No!

----------


## Old Duffer

Nice, guilt ridden 4 day vacation at the nudist ranch. Got lots of sun, sex and a few bug bites. 

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 150x10/10/10

Narrow Smith squats: 138x8, 245x6/6/6/8!

Wide Smith squats: 135x8, 225x6/6/6/8!

Hmr leg press: 495x8, 540x12, 630x10, 705x6/6!!!

Hmr leg press calfs: 270x12/25, 340x20/20/20/20

Leg ext: 250x10, 270x8, 290x6/8!

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

10 min cardio. Weight 231

Once again, forgot my headset but gym was mostly empty so just pushed on thru. Weekends will be cabin time from now till fall mostly so I'm just gonna have to get the work done. It's a 40 min drive from cabin to gym if necessary

----------


## Family_guy

> Nice, guilt ridden 4 day vacation at the nudist ranch. Got lots of sun, sex and a few bug bites. 
> 
> Ham curls: 90x15/15, 150x10/10/10
> 
> Narrow Smith squats: 138x8, 245x6/6/6/8!
> 
> Wide Smith squats: 135x8, 225x6/6/6/8!
> 
> Hmr leg press: 495x8, 540x12, 630x10, 705x6/6!!!
> ...


God damn! 700+lbs for leg press! You beast! 

I’m still only pushing 3 plates For 10reps you old son of a bitch

----------


## Old Duffer

> God damn! 700+lbs for leg press! You beast! 
> 
> I’m still only pushing 3 plates For 10reps you old son of a bitch




Don't attach too much credit! Different machines have different leverage. My gym is limited on leg machines. This one swings the plated on a pivot so it's a bit easier off the stops n much harder at full leg extension

For me, the important thing is to keep increasing. More weight. More reps. More sets.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals: 3525 carbs 373 fat 95 protein 307g

Seated press: 100x15/15/20/20, 90x5/5/5/5/5

Pec deck: 75x20/20/20/20/20+2+2

Smith guillotine press: 95x20, 145x20/20/18+2

Standing cable fly ss cable rope curls: 60x20/20/20/20 ss 100x20/20/20/20

Seated DB OH press ss EZ bar tricep: 25sX20/20/20/20 ss 30x20, 40x20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 25x20/20/20, 20x20, 15x20

100 sit ups: 50/35/15

Yesterday spent all day driving. Did it again today. Doing it again tomorrow. No nap. Not enough caffeine. Not enough cals. Still. By the 2nd exercise I was in da groove, music blasting n sweat dripping!

----------


## Family_guy

> Don't attach too much credit! Different machines have different leverage. My gym is limited on leg machines. This one swings the plated on a pivot so it's a bit easier off the stops n much harder at full leg extension
> 
> For me, the important thing is to keep increasing. More weight. More reps. More sets.


700 lbs is 700lbs! Either way that’s a lot. I’m giving you the credit and your gonna take it and like it  :Wink:

----------


## Old Duffer

> 700 lbs is 700lbs! Either way that’s a lot. I’m giving you the credit and your gonna take it and like it


Luv u Bro. Pics for you on Wikr 

Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3240, carb 300 fat 86 protein 314g

Seated row: 110x15,15, 130x20/20, 140x5/5/5/5/5!

Wide lat pull down: 100x15/15/15/15, 80x20+2+2

Low row: 100x15/15/15/15

Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep: 120x15/15/15/15 ss 100x15/15/15/15

Rope face pulls ss cable rope curls: 120x15/15/15/15! Ss 100x15/15/15/15

Reverse cable PEC: 60x20/20/20/20 - oh the burn!

Upright cable rows: 100x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 50/50

12 mins Cardio. Weight 232

Oh the sweat! Tren levels up for sure cuz cardio down!! What's worse than tren sweats? Going hypo during sex! :-/

----------


## charger69

> Yesterday cals 3240, carb 300 fat 86 protein 314g
> 
> Seated row: 110x15,15, 130x20/20, 140x5/5/5/5/5!
> 
> Wide lat pull down: 100x15/15/15/15, 80x20+2+2
> 
> Low row: 100x15/15/15/15
> 
> Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep: 120x15/15/15/15 ss 100x15/15/15/15
> ...


LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Not dead. 

Just an fyi.

;-)

This weekend cabin thing, with no cell service, is gonna be regular thru the summer. Just sayin!

Prepping for gym now. Without service I gave up on tracking calories. I know cals are down, alcohol up and protein insufficient. It is what it is. Did get some playing in (both music & tongue exercises)

----------


## Old Duffer

Well, here's a 1st. I actually had to bail halfway thru my work out. Multiple issues starting with I broke my lil toe Friday, my cals and sleep were way down from the weekend, the tren is finally kicking my ass good & I was feeding my 2nd insulin peak mid-workout all led to major sweats n huge recovery times between sets to get my HR n breathing under control. Just couldn't find the groove :-p

So no weekend calorie data

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 120x15/15/15!

Hack squat: 135x15, 225x15/15/15/15- this is where the wheels fell off

Wide leg press: 370x20/20, 320x5/5/5/5/5, 320x5/5/5/5/5

And I pussed out. Stuffing in food now. Contemplating how much to change my blend.

Lost 3.5 pounds over weekend. Weight 228.5

Additional weekend discovery: A peanut buttered rubber snake wedged in your butt cheeks is not as appealing as one might think

----------


## Family_guy

> Well, here's a 1st. I actually had to bail halfway thru my work out. Multiple issues starting with I broke my lil toe Friday, my cals and sleep were way down from the weekend, the tren is finally kicking my ass good & I was feeding my 2nd insulin peak mid-workout all led to major sweats n huge recovery times between sets to get my HR n breathing under control. Just couldn't find the groove :-p
> 
> So no weekend calorie data
> 
> Ham curls: 90x15/15, 120x15/15/15!
> 
> Hack squat: 135x15, 225x15/15/15/15- this is where the wheels fell off
> 
> Wide leg press: 370x20/20, 320x5/5/5/5/5, 320x5/5/5/5/5
> ...


Maybe your just getting old duff

----------


## Old Duffer

> Maybe your just getting old duff


Fvck yvo Family Guy! Ya punk.


Lol ;-)

----------


## charger69

> Maybe your just getting old duff


Respect your elders, you little shit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

Fuck both you old guys. Charger stay out of this. It’s between me and the old man...er the buff guy...uh I mean the guy with the hot wife...ah fuck just stay out of it charger

----------


## Family_guy

I’ve never actually seen chargers wife just to be clear. But she’s a latina so she gets hottie points right off the bat

----------


## Old Duffer

> I’ve never actually seen chargers wife just to be clear. But she’s a latina so she gets hottie points right off the bat


Just keep digging that hole, son!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Fuck both you old guys. Charger stay out of this. It’s between me and the old man...er the buff guy...uh I mean the guy with the hot wife...ah fuck just stay out of it charger


You just let me know when you step up to peanut buttered rubber snake level. Then we can commune.

Mrs. Duff has one just for you. Jiff. Low Fat.

----------


## Family_guy

> You just let me know when you step up to peanut buttered rubber snake level. Then we can commune.
> 
> Mrs. Duff has one just for you. Jiff. Low Fat.


Lmfao!!!! 

I prefer full fat though for the lubricating effect!

----------


## Old Duffer

Came home from gym yesterday, ate n bed. Had to get up way too early today!

Yesterday cals 3485, carbs 399, fat 72, protein 316g
Yesterday gym:

Alt Db curl: 30sX12, 35sX12/10, 30sX10

Hammer preacher curl: weak weak weak- 120x5/4, 105x6, 85x8/10. Elbow on fire

V bar tri: 150x20, on lat machine: 50x15, 80x8/8/6

UH bar tris: 100x15, 120x15/15/15

UH wrist curl: 50x15/15/20

Hi low cable fly: 140x20/20/20/20/20 grrr, 120x20, 100x20, 80x20

Ladder pushups: 25/16/20

Lo hi cable fly: 120x15, 100x20/20/20, 80x20, 60x20

Smith bench slight incline: 85x20, 105x20, 125x12

Lat side raises: 20x20, 25x20/20, 15x30/30/30

Felt better but ran out of gas. Skipped some exercises. Big sweat again. Good pump. Making changes to AAS. I cannot work under these conditions! Lol! Dropping EQ, lowering tren , adding Primo (just to burn up some old inventory)

Weight 232

----------


## Old Duffer

Happy Memorial day weekend to all you vets!

Yesterday finished hot tub install... And went completely toxic! Suddenly felt horrid. Mowed the lawn to a dripping sweat. 

Dropped Tren . Dropped EQ. Lowered test/mast. Lowered primo.

Long camping weekend. Limited cell reception. No gym. Oh well. Body said, take a friggin break, so I am. Good timing actually

----------


## Cowboymike

> Happy Memorial day weekend to all you vets!
> 
> Yesterday finished hot tub install... And went completely toxic! Suddenly felt horrid. Mowed the lawn to a dripping sweat. 
> 
> Dropped Tren . Dropped EQ. Lowered test/mast. Lowered primo.
> 
> Long camping weekend. Limited cell reception. No gym. Oh well. Body said, take a friggin break, so I am. Good timing actually


Enjoy, be safe and have a blast!!!

----------


## Obs

No slacking duff

----------


## Old Duffer

Ok. Nudist Ranch Vacation over. Feeling good after dropping AAS levels. Did lots of naughty stuff. Burnt up some brain cells. Lots of cooking. lots if cardio. Hot tub. Pool. Some drama but not too bad. Tracked ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! lol

Pics NOT coming soon

Today:
seated press: 110x15/15, 170x10, 190x10/6+2+2

Hmr bench: 180x10/10, 250x6/6/6

Hmr JM bench: 90x12, 140x10/10

Incline DB bench: 30sX10, 50sX10/10, 60sX6/4

Side lateral raises: 30sX10/10/10/10

DB OH tricep press: 60x10 (poor choice to start), 40x15/15/15

OH Smith barbell press: 95x12, 115x8, 125x8, 135x6+2/8

100 sit ups: 50/35/15

10 min cardio. Weight 228.5

----------


## Family_guy

Hey duff! WTH. I just realized me you and chrisp all have about the same number of posts yet we are only “senior members” and he’s a “knowledgeable member”. All I want to know is who’s dick is he sucking to get ahead of us like that!?

----------


## Old Duffer

I don't suck. I get sucked. ;-)

Seated machine rows: 110x15/15, 210x10/10/12!!!

T bar row: 110x12, 180x12, 230x6/8, 250x6!!!

V grip lat pull down: 80x10, 150x8/8/6!!!, 140x8+2+2

BB shrugs supersetted bent reverse db fly: 180x12/12/12/12/12 ss 30sX12/12/12/12/12

Bent Db hammer curls: 50x8/8, 40x12/12

Ez bar curls: 60x10, 80x8/8/10 - gotta remember narrow grip hurts elbow. Wide does not

100 sit ups: 40/40/20
10 mins elliptical
Weight 226.5

All went well. Said hi to some folks I hadn't seen in a while. Didn't break nuttin'. Was complimented AGAIN on my intensity by yet another gym rat. Hey, I'm not fuggin around! I'm sure I frightened women, children & guys with man-buns on that last t bar row!!!

----------


## Family_guy

> I don't suck. I get sucked. ;-)
> 
> Seated machine rows: 110x15/15, 210x10/10/12!!!
> 
> T bar row: 110x12, 180x12, 230x6/8, 250x6!!!
> 
> V grip lat pull down: 80x10, 150x8/8/6!!!, 140x8+2+2
> 
> BB shrugs supersetted bent reverse db fly: 180x12/12/12/12/12 ss 30sX12/12/12/12/12
> ...


I guess Chris doesn’t mind... :0

You’re a beast old man!!!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Hey duff! WTH. I just realized me you and chrisp all have about the same number of posts yet we are only “senior members” and he’s a “knowledgeable member”. All I want to know is who’s dick is he sucking to get ahead of us like that!?


Any status changes are all done by admin when he feels they are deserving...it has nothing to do with post count but with over 1000 posts you can have whatever you want put under your name in place of “member” FYI...

----------


## Family_guy

> Any status changes are all done by admin when he feels they are deserving...it has nothing to do with post count but with over 1000 posts you can have whatever you want put under your name in place of “member” FYI...


Interesting! Good to know. Thanks ghetto.

I was just trying to give Chris a hard time though! Lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Interesting! Good to know. Thanks ghetto.
> 
> I was just trying to give Chris a hard time though! Lol


dam that ghetto what a buzzkill...

----------


## Old Duffer

> dam that ghetto what a buzzkill...


Lmao!

----------


## Family_guy

> dam that ghetto what a buzzkill...


Lol!

----------


## Obs

> Any status changes are all done by admin when he feels they are deserving...it has nothing to do with post count but with over 1000 posts you can have whatever you want put under your name in place of “member” FYI...


I been blue for 12 years ffs... 

Wth man

----------


## Family_guy

> I been blue for 12 years ffs... 
> 
> Wth man


Blue??

----------


## Obs

> Blue??


Blue like you. 
Just a low down dirty regular grunt

----------


## Obs

You on tapatalk?

----------


## Family_guy

> Blue like you. 
> Just a low down dirty regular grunt


Ohhh your name!!

----------


## Family_guy

> You on tapatalk?


No I’m only on one forum! This one. Isn’t it for people that have many forums they use?

----------


## Obs

> No I’m only on one forum! This one. Isn’t it for people that have many forums they use?


No necessarily but its gay. 
Dont use tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> No necessarily but its gay. 
> Dont use tapatalk


Half the guys on here use it...the gay half I guess

----------


## Obs

> Half the guys on here use it...the gay half I guess


Yes the percentages are rising.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Yes the percentages are rising.


Its that cardio crap!

----------


## Old Duffer

Ok, so while I have cell service:

Wed cals 3500 carbs 396 fat 80 protein 294g
Yesterday cals 3625, carbs 342 fat 130 protein 274g

Yesterday gym:

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 150x10/10/10

Wide hammer press: 360x12/12, 495x12, 630x12, 720x8!, 750x8!!

Hmr press calf raises: 450x12/12, 360x16/16/16+2+2

Narrow Hmr press: 450x12, 540x12/12/12!

Leg extensions: 290x6/8, 300x8/8!!!

100 sit ups: 40/30/30

10 min cardio. Weight 227. 

Morning gym time cuz of cabin weekend. Gym was packed so no squats. I didn't mind. I hate squats. Feeling better the longer I get away from those AAS levels. Fatter. Smaller. But better. I'm gonna keep on the primo to burn it up but dropping mast for a receptor break n lowering test to trt cuz it's time to lower my estrogen, which has been lakefulls!

----------


## Proximal

Maybe because Im old enough to have fought off dinosaurs hiking 10 miles to school every day and utterly hate change, but wtf is Tapatalk? Will it help me lose fat & add muscle? 

Duff, great pic above!

----------


## Obs

> Maybe because I’m old enough to have fought off dinosaurs hiking 10 miles to school every day and utterly hate change, but wtf is Tapatalk? Will it help me lose fat & add muscle? 
> 
> Duff, great pic above!


Tapatalk is like a cigarette pack and your forums are the cigarettes. Except all the smokes are broke midways down and taste like shit.

----------


## Proximal

> Tapatalk is like a cigarette pack and your forums are the cigarettes. Except all the smokes are broke midways down and taste like shit.


Well considering that I don’t smoke cigarettes, I’d say you still managed to clear it up pretty good. 

Think I’ll stay with what I’m doing, whatever the fuck that is.

----------


## Family_guy

> Well considering that I don’t smoke cigarettes, I’d say you still managed to clear it up pretty good. 
> 
> Think I’ll stay with what I’m doing, whatever the fuck that is.


Lmao!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yeah yeah. I know. Cabin life.

5/30 cals 3625
5/31 cals 2750
6/1 cals 4420
6/2 cals 3533 carbs 281 fat 136 protein 297g

Lots and lots of weekend cardio. Not good enough tho. Guess it's all pre-comp prep lol!

Gym

Machine press: 100x15/15/20/20, 190x5, 150x5, 110x5/5/5 - saw GH post on 5x5s. Thinking I've been doing them wrong this whole time! Lol!

PEC deck: 75x20/20/20/20+5+5

Hammer guillotine press: 90x20, 140x20/20/14+2+2

Seated DB OH press ss EZ bar tricep: 35x15/14, 30x18/14/14 ss 40x20/20/20/20

Cable flys ss rope tris: 60sX20/20/20/20 ss 100x20, 80x20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 25x20/20/20, 20x20, 15x20

100 sit ups: 50/35/15

Cardio 10 mins. Weight 229

Good but crowded workout. As my test/mast levels drop, my libido rises. Primo levels also on the rise.

----------


## Obs

> Yeah yeah. I know. Cabin life.
> 
> 5/30 cals 3625
> 5/31 cals 2750
> 6/1 cals 4420
> 6/2 cals 3533 carbs 281 fat 136 protein 297g
> 
> Lots and lots of weekend cardio. Not good enough tho. Guess it's all pre-comp prep lol!
> 
> ...


Its been four days... Cabins are no excuse

----------


## Old Duffer

> Its been four days... Cabins are no excuse


How about cabins n sex?

----------


## Old Duffer

Zippity-do! Two gym days in a row

Weird delayed reaction. Woke up at midnite going hypo. Strange. Like 4 hours after last slin.

Yesterday cals 4520 carbs 521 fat 151 protein 295g
Really messed up food day. I gotta knuckle down

Seated row: 110x15/15, 130x20/20, 250x5, 210x5, 170x5/5/5

Wide lat pull down: 100x15/15/15/15, 80x20+4+4

Low row: 100x15/15/15/15

Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep: 120x15/15/15/15 ss 100x15/15/15/15

Cable face pulls ss cable rope curls: 100x20/20/20/20 ss 80x20/20/20/20

Reverse cable PEC: 60x20/20/20/20

Upright cable rows: 100x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 60/40

10 mins cardio. Weight 230. Thin gym. Nice but hot. I have a plan for this competition. Just need to figure out how to make it so.

----------


## Obs

> How about cabins n sex?


Ok sounds good

----------


## Old Duffer

> Ok sounds good


You know where to find us

Damn, love that wifee. She woke me up to eat so I don't hypo again. Sitting here, shoveling peach cobbler, sweating.

----------


## Obs

> You know where to find us
> 
> Damn, love that wifee. She woke me up to eat so I don't hypo again. Sitting here, shoveling peach cobbler, sweating.


No meal like that. 
Your metabolism shuts down when sleeping. 
I take naps and wake up knowing its about to hit. Gf knows all about it. 
She is a trooper to not complain. Especially after I yelled at her for trying to shove a redbull in my face while I was on the phone with a customer. 

There are those that understand you and those that want to consume you. 

I lucked out i guess

----------


## Obs

Attachment 176745

Wish you all knew just how witchy she was. She is Stevie Nicks, rhianon, dark rainstorm in the fall fog.... Witch.

She kissed me the first time and it was so smooth and creepy it took me somewhere I couldn't resist. 

I was driving 30 mph max in a 55 on the way home from a bar and I gave not a fuck for the cars behind me. 

I probably better treat her better as she is the one woman that allowed me back into this and supported it.

----------


## Family_guy

> Attachment 176745
> 
> Wish you all knew just how witchy she was. She is Stevie Nicks, rhianon, dark rainstorm in the fall fog.... Witch.
> 
> She kissed me the first time and it was so smooth and creepy it took me somewhere I couldn't resist. 
> 
> I was driving 30 mph max in a 55 on the way home from a bar and I gave not a fuck for the cars behind me. 
> 
> I probably better treat her better as she is the one woman that allowed me back into this and supported it.


I got really confused there for a minute. I was like “no way! That’s not Stevie nicks! Wtf are you talking about!?”

----------


## Old Duffer

God I hate volume leg day. Work my cardio system to the max, year after year, and it's the one thing that never improves. Blech

Yesterday cals 4335 carbs 441 fat 134 protein 352g

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 120x15/15/15/15- just warming up here

Smith hack squat: 135x15/15- easy weight but lightly winded, 225x15- huff n puff/15-seriously winded/15-I gotta walk the gym floor then sit down a bit/15-walk again. Gonna puke. Breathing so hard if I stop to drink I might pass out. Sweat running down my neck n back

Wide Hmr leg press: 315x20- knees screaming. Gotta put wraps on/20-better/(5x5)×2-with lots of breaks. Carb drink now gone

Narrow leg press: 315x20/20/(5×5)×2-same here. Big breathers but not as bad as squats

Standing calf raise: 60x25/25/25/25/25

Leg ext mach: 290x5, 250x5, 210x5, 170x5/5, 290x5, 250x5, 210x5, 170x5/5, 110x25+2+2

Fuck sit ups. Fuck cardio. I'm dying here! Lol

Weight 231.5

Fine tuning my comp AAS blend. Probably start after the weekend

----------


## Obs

Back after it no more cabins for you

----------


## Old Duffer

> Back after it no more cabins for you


I cannot 'like' that comment, sir.

----------


## Old Duffer

Stupid is as stupid does. Decided Thursday to pin my 1.5mls of test/primo straight into my left bicep. TODAY it is still red, swollen n sore. Negatively impacted my whole weekend! Grrr

Friday I drove down from Tim-buk-nude to go to the gym. Made good time. 45 mins. New, nice, smaller! Pfft. I was by far the biggest guy in there

Preacher mach: 70x12, 115x12, 160x10, 205x8, 220x6- why can't machines be standardized! Left bicep screaming.

Alt Db curl: 25x12/12, 30x8/8- thank god that's it for curls. Eff me!

V bar tri: 100x8/8/8

UH bar tris: 60x15/15, 50x15/15

Ez bar Wrist curl: 50x15/15/15

Hi low cable fly: 100x20/20/20/20, 80x20, 60x20

Lo hi cable fly: 100x15/20/20/20, 80x20, 60x20

Ladder pushups: 25/20/18

Side lateral raises: 25x20/20/20, 15x30/30/30

Weight 234 (on funky scale)

We had female company Friday night thru Saturday. Then I had 'chores' today. Felt crappy most of the weekend. Stomach plus bicep. Lowered primo in case that was the issue. Will crank up the new blend soon... But I won't be sticking it in my bicep :-p

----------


## Obs

It happens man. 
I had some bad bicep shots in the past.

----------


## Old Duffer

> It happens man. 
> I had some bad bicep shots in the past.


I'm whining like a lil bitch but in all these years of pins I've NEVER had one go this bad! Bastard is still sore to push on, sore to use, looks red and feels hot to touch. Like a sunburn

----------


## Obs

> I'm whining like a lil bitch but in all these years of pins I've NEVER had one go this bad! Bastard is still sore to push on, sore to use, looks red and feels hot to touch. Like a sunburn


I had my arm swollen and basically locked for a week and it stayed messed upbfor two weeks or more. 
Whe I was a kid I shot a calf that was fucked over a month. 
I mean I could not straighten it. 

It went away though. 
Never been to a doc but have drained an abcess

----------


## Old Duffer

I remember the abscess story. That's what I keep waiting for. Both vial have been pinned other places no prob tho. Oh well. Battle scars.

Have you seen how fat Charger is?

----------


## Obs

> I remember the access story. That's what I keep waiting for. Both vial have been pinned other places no prob tho. Oh well. Battle scars.
> 
> Have you seen how fat Charger is?


Yes he is a lard ass. 
Wins two divisions, gets a big head, and lets himself go... Damn shame

----------


## Old Duffer

Seated press: 110x15/15, 190x10/10/10!!!

Hmr bench: 180x10/10, 230x8, 250x8, 270x6!!!

Hmr JM bench: 70x12 slow, 120x10/10

Machine OH press that I hate so much: 70x8, 50x12/12/12

Incline DB bench: 40x10 ouch shoulder, 30x12/12/12

Side lateral raises: 30x10/10/10/10

DB OH tricep press: 40x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 75/25

No cardio because... Weight 225.5

Note to self: incredible weight loss formula. Sex and rhubarb custard pie. Oh yeah. Jello shots

----------


## Old Duffer

Other note to self: the scale has a sick sense of humor! Did a 2-fer today. Evening weight 230! Lol

Good, strong workout tho. Surprisingly. Started the big brew today also

Seated row: 110x15/15, 220x10/10/12!!!

T bar row: 110x12, 200x12, 270x6/6/5!!!!!

V grip lat pull down: 80x10, 160x8/6/6!

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 185x12/12/12/12/12 ss 30x12/12/12/12/12

Bent over Db hammer curls: 50x8/8/10/10

Standing Ez bar curls: 80x10/10/10/10!

15 mins cardio

So, I'm racking up the T bar. It's obvious I'm gonna lift and this young gal lies on the mat, her head maybe 6 feet from my weights, to do leg lifts! I wait. N wait. She gets up. I do a noisy grunting set. She comes back n does it again! Again I wait. N wait. It would have been so fun to drop those weights just feet from her head

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 4600 carbs 412 fat 147 protein 368g

Today:

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 150x10/10, 160x10!

Paramount leg press (rocking chair)
Narrow: 180x10, 270x8, 360x8, 450x8, 540x8 on the stop, 540x6 off stop
Wide: 450x8/8, 540x6/6, 630x8 on stop, 630x6 off stop

Hammer leg press wide: 495x12, 585x10, 675x6/8

Hmr press calf: 495x12/12/12/12!

Leg ext: 290x8, 300x10/8/10!!

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

Weight 230

So here's what's brewing: test 280, mast 280, EQ 630, primo 560, NPP 420, +50 Drol pre workout

Still Proviron . Still cialis. No nolva. No AI. Primo will be gone soon; to be replaced with tren -A

----------


## Family_guy

> Yes he is a lard ass. 
> Wins two divisions, gets a big head, and lets himself go... Damn shame


Lmfao!!!! 

Chargers so fat he sweats crisco

----------


## Family_guy

> Yesterday cals 4600 carbs 412 fat 147 protein 368g
> 
> Today:
> 
> Ham curls: 90x15/15, 150x10/10, 160x10!
> 
> Paramount leg press (rocking chair)
> Narrow: 180x10, 270x8, 360x8, 450x8, 540x8 on the stop, 540x6 off stop
> Wide: 450x8/8, 540x6/6, 630x8 on stop, 630x6 off stop
> ...


Rocking chair?!?? I didn’t think you were so old you did leg presses in a rocker but OK!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3430 carbs 334 fat 123 protein 256g

Seated press: 100x15/15/20/20, 190x5, 160x5, 130x5, 120x5, 110x5

PEC deck: 75x20/20/20/20/20+5+5

Smith guillotine press: 105x20, 145x20/20/20

Cable flys ss rope tris: 60x20/20/20/20 ss 100x20/20/20/20

Seated DB OH press ss Ez bar tris: 30x15/15/15/15 ss 40x20/20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 25x20/20/20, 20x20, 15x20

100 sit ups: 55/35/10

10 min cardio. Weight 229

Kinda phoned this one in. Quite hot here. Lots of cabin cardio, working n otherwise. Late late session. Gotta get up super early n drive 7 hrs in the morn. Good times :-)

----------


## Old Duffer

Travel weekend: 
Hotel 'fitness center' was VERY limited! Dumbbells to 50#, 2 benches and a 2 station cable machine with almost no attachments. Made it challenging but I actually enjoyed figuring stuff out!

Yesterday gym:

Chainsaws: 50x12/12/12/12/12

Lat pull down-they did have a bar that would hook each end to one cable: 120x12, 200x12, 240x12, 300x12/15

Cable row-same set up: 120x15, 200x15 wide, 200x15 narrow, 200x15 wide

Cable pullover-also same set up: 120x12/12/12/12

Cable bicep curl-same: 120x12, 100x15/15/12 slow

Rope face pulls-only other attachments was two strap stirrups. No rope: 120x12, 100x12/15/15

Cable hammer curls-used straps of stirrups: 100x15/15/15/15

About this time, 2 older Asian gentlemen, in robes, enter the tiny room. They look around. They see me, dripping sweat, weights in hand. They promptly turn n leave! Sorry.

Rev cable PEC: 60x20/16/12, 50x12

Upright cable rows-with stirrups: 80x16/12/12/16

Good pump. Dripping sweat. No sit ups. Lots of weekend cardio. Weight 231. Forgot the Drol. 

Currently relaxing after 7hr return drive. Gym later tonite

----------


## Old Duffer

Today: leg day sucked worse that normal after 7hrs driving plus not enough cals. Huge sweat! Little strength. Zero cardio capability.

Git er done!

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 120x15/15/5/5/5/5/5

Smith hack squat: 135x15/15, 225x15/15/15

Hmr wide press: 405x20/20, (5/5/5/5/5)x2
Hmr narrow press: 270x20/20, (5/5/5/5/5)x2
Hmr calfs: 270x15/15/15/15/20

Leg ext mach: 290x5, 250x5, 210x5, 170x5/5, 150x15, 130x20

10 min cardio-this was funny. I was sweating so bad that the elliptical was actually a cool down; HR still above 130 the whole time

Weight 230.5

----------


## Old Duffer

Roller coaster of luv... For gym time!
Drol & food make a big difference. Still ran out of steam a bit early but it's friggin hot here. My Finnish genes don't do heat well

Yesterday cals 3910 carbs 406 fat 130 protein 271g
It was a travel day after all. Tried to fix it best I could after we got home

Gym today: this will definitely be my post-comp workout before pics. Everything gets a good pump!

Hmr preacher curl: 50x12, 100x12, 125x8, 135x6, 100x10/10

Alt Db curl: 25sX12/12/12/12

V bar tri on lat machine: 60x12, 80x8/8/8

UH bar tris: 120x15/15, 130x15/15!

UH wrist curl: 50x15/15/15

Hi low cable fly: 100x20, 120x20, 140x20/20/20!, 120x20, 100x20, 80x20

Lo hi cable fly: 120x20/20/20!, 100x20, 80x20, 60x20

Incline Smith: 95x20/20, 115x15/15/15- and the tank runs dry

Side lateral raises: 25x20/20/20-serious painful pump, 20x20 and that's all I can stand. I puss out

Weight 230

3 weeks of jury duty call in. Escaped this week. Tomorrow dump run. Then Cabin early

----------


## Old Duffer

Long distance gym day but I wanna start with some interesting lab results: (follow if you can)

Apr 15th- 910test/910mast/eq1050
May 20- 910test/910mast/840primo
Jun 10- 280test/280mast/560primo/630eq/420npp

Never any AI.

Jun 15- labs. Interesting labs.

Test 1454
E2 7.2
Hematocrit 47.9

Interesting..... Hmmmm...

----------


## Obs

> Long distance gym day but I wanna start with some interesting lab results: (follow if you can)
> 
> Apr 15th- 910test/910mast/eq1050
> May 20- 910test/910mast/840primo
> Jun 10- 280test/280mast/560primo/630eq/420npp
> 
> Never any AI.
> 
> Jun 15- labs. Interesting labs.
> ...


Whats interesting?

----------


## charger69

> Whats interesting?


Did you give blood? I think your hematocrit is causing the lack of cardio during your workout. If you were to do cardio you will probably be dying for air. 
You are right around that point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Sry. Cabin phone.

Interesting #1- I expected my hematocrit in the 50s after all that EQ. I have not donated in 2 months

Interesting #2- what's crushing my E2? Is it the mast?

----------


## GearHeaded

> Sry. Cabin phone.
> 
> Interesting #1- I expected my hematocrit in the 50s after all that EQ. I have not donated in 2 months
> 
> Interesting #2- what's crushing my E2? Is it the mast?


your body is simply not a high output producer of RBC's (thats good and/or bad depending on your goals). probably don't need to be donating (may cause more harm then good in the long run)... theres absolutely nothing wrong with running high hematocrit levels when on cycle as long as your blood plasma count is in normal range.. getting your hemo up into the 53-55 range can be beneficial (depending on your goals).
Or, in your case some may consider you lucky in that you don't have to worry about running high hemo when on cycle. imo, too many guys worry about high hematocrit when they don't need to be (again as long as plasma levels are normal)..


the Primo is driving your E2 down (it will lower E2 fairy quickly). and on top of that both Mast and EQ have anti estrogen properties (even though EQ supposedly aromatizes, it has anti estrogen properties that the longer you run it the lower your E2 can go)

----------


## Obs

> Did you give blood? I think your hematocrit is causing the lack of cardio during your workout. If you were to do cardio you will probably be dying for air. 
> You are right around that point. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My hematocrit is never high. 
I do more cardio in a day than you on a two a day.
Fuck... My resting heart rate is cardio.

----------


## Obs

> the Primo is driving your E2 down (it will lower E2 fairy quickly).


My estrogen is always high and I don't act like a fairy.

----------


## GearHeaded

> My estrogen is always high and I don't act like a fairy.


the idea that high E2 turns you into a fairy, or makes you cry during chick flicks is just a big internet steroid forum urban legend and line of bullshit ... the guys that cry during chick flicks always have cried during them even before they ever took AAS,, its just now they have a built in excuse "oh geesh my E2 must be elevated"

I get more aggressive with high E2 then I do high tren . the idea that high E2 makes you emotional like a girl comes from the false presumption that estrogen is a female hormone (compared to the fact that E is what controls the male sexual libido and procreation of our species)

its an evolutionary fact-- when estrogen levels in men go down, so does procreation and advancement of our species (I can explain if need be)

----------


## Obs

> the idea that high E2 turns you into a fairy, or makes you cry during chick flicks is just a big internet steroid forum urban legend and line of bullshit ... the guys that cry during chick flicks always have cried during them even before they ever took AAS,, its just now they have a built in excuse "oh geesh my E2 must be elevated"


I know I was just messing with your typo. 

I live a perfectly normal life with high e2.

Attachment 176874

----------


## GearHeaded

> I know I was just messing with your typo. 
> 
> I live a perfectly normal life with high e2.
> 
> Attachment 176874


yes. ,I know for sure you know the importance of high estrogen . I was just talking shit for the casual viewers of this forum. I know you already know this stuff

----------


## Old Duffer

Conclusion: I can run MORE shit!!!

----------


## Old Duffer

Primo is done. Will swap to tren . Dropping weight too soon. Not enough food. Not enough gym. Too much cabin cardio

While I have reception

6/21 gym:

Seated press: 100x15/15, 190x10/12, 200x12, 210x10!!!

Hmr bench: 180x10/10, 200x10, 220x8/6

Hmr JM: 90x15, 130x10/12

OH barbell press: 95x12, 130x10/12

Incline DB bench: 30sX10, 35x10, 40x10, 50x5

Side lateral raises: 40x10/10/10/10

DB OH tricep press: 40x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 50/50

----------


## Old Duffer

6/24 at the substitute gym:

Wide cable row: 100x12/12, 150x10/10, 180x8

Para t bar row: 90x10/10, 135x8/8, 180x6/6- amazing how weak I am on these chest supported dealios

V grip lat pull down: 150x8/8/8/8/8

BB shrugs ss bent reverse db fly: 185x12/12/12/12/12 ss 30sX12/12/12/12/12

Bent Db hammer curls: 50x8(drags), 50x8/8/8

Ez bar curls: 80x8, 60x12/12/12- unhappy elbow

100 sit ups: 30/30/25/15

It's nice/sucks to hit a different gym. Different equipment. Weight 227

Back to cabin for the night. More shovel work this afternoon. Mrs Duff wants me to get some equipment up there so I'm not leaving her alone up there every other day. Okey dokey!

----------


## charger69

> the idea that high E2 turns you into a fairy, or makes you cry during chick flicks is just a big internet steroid forum urban legend and line of bullshit ... the guys that cry during chick flicks always have cried during them even before they ever took AAS,)


Come on GH, let us have at least one excuse. Geeeeez.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Primo is done. Will swap to tren . Dropping weight too soon. Not enough food. Not enough gym. Too much cabin cardio
> 
> While I have reception
> 
> 6/21 gym:
> 
> Seated press: 100x15/15, 190x10/12, 200x12, 210x10!!!
> 
> Hmr bench: 180x10/10, 200x10, 220x8/6
> ...


How did you like the primo?

----------


## Old Duffer

> How did you like the primo?


#1 is look how much it drove my E2 down! Big bonus for an estrogen sensitive pussy like me! Next time I run it I'll throw in Dbol .

Otherwise, it's hard to tell exactly the effects cuz of all the other compounds. Plus I'm just not hitting the gym as hard as last comp. Summer. Bummer.

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3450 carbs 341 fat 108 protein 259g

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 160x10/10/10

Narrow Smith squats: 135x8/8, 255x6/6/6/8!!

Wide Smith squats: 225x6/6/6/8/8!!

Hmr leg press: 405x12, 540x8, 675x8, 720x6/6!!

Hmr calf raises: 405x15/15/15/18

Leg ext: 290x10, 305x10/10/10!!

100 sit ups: 55/35/20

10 min cardio. Weight 229.5

Really good leg day :-) knees held out. Left hip has been giving me surprise pinches after days of shoveling... But no issues tonite

Tomorrow starts:
300 test
300 mast
420 EQ
420 NPP
350 Tren -A
50 Drol

----------


## Family_guy

> Yesterday cals 3450 carbs 341 fat 108 protein 259g
> 
> Ham curls: 90x15/15, 160x10/10/10
> 
> Narrow Smith squats: 135x8/8, 255x6/6/6/8!!
> 
> Wide Smith squats: 225x6/6/6/8/8!!
> 
> Hmr leg press: 405x12, 540x8, 675x8, 720x6/6!!
> ...


That’s awesome on your leg presses!! 720lbs!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2570 carbs 252 fat 79 protein 225g

1st night after morning tren -a addition... And I'm back to sleeping on a towel! Shit hits fast

Noon gym:

Seated press: 90x15/15, 100x20/20, 100x5/5/5/5/5

Pec deck: 75x20/20/20/20/20+5+5

Smith guillotine press: 95x20, 145x20/20/20

Cable flys ss rope tris: 60x20/20/20/20 ss 100x20/20/20/20

Seated DB OH press ss Ez bar tris: 30x15/15/15/15 ss 40x15/20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 25x20/20/20, 20x20

Times up. Weight 225.5

Felt good. Stomach a bit off but all good. 

Didn't mention that last gym there was a HUGE guy. Small town. Small gym. Big dude! I couldn't stop glancing. Really got in my head. Guys traps looked like me biceps lol! He did his thing. I did mine.... Dripping in sweat n jealousy

----------


## charger69

> Yesterday cals 2570 carbs 252 fat 79 protein 225g
> 
> 1st night after morning tren -a addition... And I'm back to sleeping on a towel! Shit hits fast
> 
> Noon gym:
> 
> Seated press: 90x15/15, 100x20/20, 100x5/5/5/5/5
> 
> Pec deck: 75x20/20/20/20/20+5+5
> ...


You determine your destiny.... well, for the most part. Mrs Duff the rest. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> You determine your destiny.... well, for the most part. Mrs Duff the rest. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! That's about 30/70!

----------


## charger69

You have better joints than me with all of that weight!! 
Im just a little pussy compared to you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Right now I'm feeling like I gotta put extra into my gym cuz it's only every other day... Or every 3rd! 

I walk like a 90 year old after half hour in the car lol!

Mrs Duff says, you're gimping. Are you hurt?

I don't hurt anywhere specific. Just stiff EVERYWHERE! Walking dead shuffle

----------


## Old Duffer

> You have better joints than me with all of that weight!! 
> I’m just a little pussy compared to you!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you were a pussy, I wouldn't share Mrs Duff with you.

.... Oh wait... Yes I would. Never mind

----------


## Proximal

JC, I drop in on this thread for motivation, not to read about a bunch of old men bitching & moaning about their aches & pains . . . .

----------


## Old Duffer

Holy shitoly! I made a gym day :-o

The intermittent internet is totally effing my food tracking. Sry all. Mrs Duff has satellite guy coming tomorrow. We will see. Play date coming this weekend. Good times

Seated row: 110x15/15, 130x20/20, 130x5/5/5/5/5

Wide lat pull down: 100x115/15/15/10- heart racing. Sux. Not yet adapted to the new AAS load... Plus coffee, 5hr energy & double shot espresso might have been a bit much! Might have accidentally double dosed my Drol. Oops.

Low row: 80x15/15/12/15

Cable lat pullover ss cable bicep: 100x15/15/15/15 ss 80x15/15/15/15

Rope face pulls ss cable rope curls: 100x15/15/15/15 ss 80x15/15/15/15

Smith upright row: 95x8, 65x15/15/15

Times up. Did get a good, painful bicep pump. Weight 224.5- I'm pleased there. I'd like to do a serious cut by comp end. I know I won't grow but this summer schedule is heavy cardio n light gym time. It's all I can do

----------


## Old Duffer

7/3

Ham curls: 100x15/15, 120x15/15/15

Hack squat: 135x15/15/15/15/15

Wide leg press: 405x20/20, 405x(5/5/5/5/5)x2

Narrow leg press: 270x20/20/25/25

Calf leg press: 275x25/20/20/20/20

Leg ext mach: 150x(5/5/5/5/5)x2, 110x30

100 sit ups: 50, 35, .... OH MY GOD! ABS CRAMPS!!!!! Yeowch. Never had that BEFORE!

Weight 225.5

Had to tweak (read lower) my AAS doses. I can't friggin breath! Even when I sing :-o

Not acceptable. Good pump tho!

----------


## Old Duffer

7/8

Hmr preacher curl: 50x12, 75x12, 100x12, 125x8, 135x8 grrr

Alt Db curl: 25sX12, 30sX12, 35sX6/8

V bar tri on lat machine: 60x8/12, 80x8/6

UH bar tris: 100x12, 120x15/15/12

UH wrist curl: 60x15/15/15

Slight incline smith press: 95x15, 115x15/15/15, 95x25+2+2 grrr

Hi low cable fly: 100x20, 120x20, 140x20/20/18, 120x20, 100x20, 80x20

Lo hi cable fly: 120x16, 100x20, 80x20-tank empties

Ladder pushups: 22/16/12

Side lateral raises: 25sX20/20/20/20- out of time

Weight 223.5

Dropped the EQ & mast, lowered the tren -A a bit

----------


## Old Duffer

Side note: even tho my gym days were far apart, once I got warmed up... I look good!

----------


## Family_guy

What’s my handle on Wickr? I switched phones and I can’t log back in cuz I don’t remember my handle! Help duff! Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

Damn kids!

Familyguy1191

----------


## Family_guy

> Damn kids!
> 
> Familyguy1191


I’m in!!!

----------


## Family_guy

> Damn kids!
> 
> Familyguy1191



I even PMd charger for my username but you were much faster duff

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday Cals 2985 carbs 332 fat 83 protein 225

Seated press: 100x15/15, 200x12, 220x10/8!!!

Hmr bench: 180x12/12, 250x6, 280x6!, 290x4!!!

Hmr JM bench: 90x20, 90x12 slow, 90x15

Smith OH press: 95x12, 145x8/8/8/6!!

Smith incline press: 95x8/12, 105x8/10

Side lateral raises: 30x8, 40x10/10/10

DB OH tricep press: 50x8, 40x15/15/15

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

10 mins cardio. Weight 224.5

Was still really winded this morn. Wifee cardio with lots of sweating. By the time I got to the gym tho it passed n all was excellent. 1 Drol in morn. 1 more pre-workout

----------


## Family_guy

> Yesterday Cals 2985 carbs 332 fat 83 protein 225
> 
> Seated press: 100x15/15, 200x12, 220x10/8!!!
> 
> Hmr bench: 180x12/12, 250x6, 280x6!, 290x4!!!
> 
> Hmr JM bench: 90x20, 90x12 slow, 90x15
> 
> Smith OH press: 95x12, 145x8/8/8/6!!
> ...


How you liking the Drol?

----------


## Old Duffer

> How you liking the Drol?


I should have mentioned about that. That's the 1st time I've done 100mg before gym. After that big hammer press my chest was so pumped & I'm moving from set to set in a constant PEC flex. It was epic

My stomach handles it better than Dbol

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 3315 carbs 365 fat 90 protein 240g

V bar lat pull down: 80x10/10, 150x8/8/8/8

Machine row: 110x15, 220x10/10/10/10!

T bar row: 155x12, 200x8/8, 180x10/8- really winded now. And dripping sweat

Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 185x12/12/12/12/12 ss 30x12/12/12/12/12

Bent hammer curls: 50x6/8/8

Standing Ez bar curls: 60x12, 80x6/8/8

100 sit ups: 40/30/30

10 mins cardio. Weight 224.5

Some days are better than others! Lol. Really winded n a bit light headed a couple times. Did the 100mg Drol again but no insulin this time. Just no big strength kick today. Still a good gym day!

----------


## charger69

> Yesterday cals 3315 carbs 365 fat 90 protein 240g
> 
> V bar lat pull down: 80x10/10, 150x8/8/8/8
> 
> Machine row: 110x15, 220x10/10/10/10!
> 
> T bar row: 155x12, 200x8/8, 180x10/8- really winded now. And dripping sweat
> 
> Barbell shrug ss bent reverse db fly: 185x12/12/12/12/12 ss 30x12/12/12/12/12
> ...


Do you need that much Drol? I was taking half that and got thick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Do you need that much Drol? I was taking half that and got thick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Damn wind blows and you get thick!

Lol

----------


## charger69

> The Damn wind blows and you get thick!
> 
> Lol


No, its the voodoo doll that GH has. Its the only logical explanation. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> No, it’s the voodoo doll that GH has. It’s the only logical explanation. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Y'all know I'm yanking your chain, Big C!

Yes, GH has you on a Magical Mystery Ride but you are the engine! No one I know (certainly not myself) has done the 2 a days like you have!!!

----------


## Obs

Get busy duff

----------


## Old Duffer

> Get busy duff


Hey, when you left I just quit. 

Withdrawals.

----------


## Old Duffer

But now that you're back- leg day!

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 160x10/10

Narrow Hmr leg press: 270x15/15, 360x15/15, 450x15/12

Wide Hmr leg press: 450x12/15, 540x10/10, 630x6/6

Para rocker leg press: 180x12/12 slow, 180x12/12

Hmr calf raises: 395x20, 305x25/20/20

Leg ext: 290x6/6/8/8

100 sit ups: 40/40/20

Weight 222.5- good.

My stomach has been a pita in the morns, plus this 'cant breathe' thing is unacceptable, so I turned down my AAS again until I get a handle on it. I've got a singing gig Aug. 10th and breathless is not my signature! 

Test-C 440, Tren -A 175, NPP 175- God what an anemic cycle! Blech!

I did an impromptu solo concert here at the nudist ranch last night n it went really well. Never ran out of wind tho!

I've resigned myself to the fact that until Mrs. Duff wants to go home the best I can do this summer is random gym days and a cutting diet. The ranch has me working maintenance for them now so limited time for bulk eating n doing a gym/house mail/grocery run burns most of a day...

It is what it is. Adapt.

----------


## Old Duffer

Also, for those following the Mr&Mrs Duff escapades: the Mrs has been recruited to work the office. Voluntary stress! Damn woman. She wants no more test pins cuz of unwanted sides so poof, there goes her libido! I'm pretty thick but this headlong nudist ranch dive is replacing the swinger parties... She is pulling out of most of it therefore so am I. With some reservations: she still wants her some Charger! ;-)

----------


## charger69

> Also, for those following the Mr&Mrs Duff escapades: the Mrs has been recruited to work the office. Voluntary stress! Damn woman. She wants no more test pins cuz of unwanted sides so poof, there goes her libido! I'm pretty thick but this headlong nudist ranch dive is replacing the swinger parties... She is pulling out of most of it therefore so am I. With some reservations: she still wants her some Charger! ;-)


How sweet! I get some pics in the red posing trunks she selected. I will try to get her libido active. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Belated updates:

Fuck yeah Charger! Mrs. Duff is contemplating your reward

Welcome back Obs, ya bastard

My estrogen fueled panic re the Mrs libido loss n swinging shutdown was misplaced. I fucked up. Again. N she was understandably punishing me.
First I basically forgot our 35th wedding anniversary. Once I caught up, my tren said Fuggit! Haven't I done enough lately? Stupid tren.

Next, I've been trying to get a read from Mrs Duff on our unicorn situation. In a 3 way convo I invited unicorn to tag along to our next gig.... Without 1st talking to Mrs. That was just dumb.

Skipping a lot of talking I'll jump to the punchline:

1) all is good with us
2) Mrs Duff libido is still OMG
3) yesterday we played with a gal who is SOOO into Mrs Duff!!! Omg what a hot session! We did it twice more in the next 8hrs! 
4) she has offered me yet another, once this next gal is ready.
5) by request, I'm dropping to trt levels for the rest of the summer. As long as I'm stuck at the cabin, gym time is sparse n a ton of gear is just wasted money. She would like me to just quit all together but that's also under discussion. I'll try to retain n cut but I've been here before. Once the snow flies... Well, her n I will talk again

We are good. Im not leaving here. Keep at it y'all!

----------


## Old Duffer

Gym day! Details to follow but:

Strength down as expected- bad

Weight down also as expected- good

Size down- :-( but good pump n being leaner shows off what muscle there is

Mrs Duff says I can do another big blast in the fall, once we are out of the cabin n back home. Thank God for muscle memory... I hope

----------


## Proximal

So, will you do tren again? 

It worked incredibly well for me, but f-me, I was not the same person mentally & behaviorally.

----------


## Old Duffer

> So, will you do tren again? 
> 
> It worked incredibly well for me, but f-me, I was not the same person mentally & behaviorally.


I seem to have more troubles with tren-a than Tren-e. Probably cuz I won't do every day pins. Just can't.

I'll run the A again because I have it n I'm a cheap bastard! But I just have to keep the dose low. Really low. I'm super easy going so the tren attitude amplification isn't my major issue. It's the cardio damage. The can't breath/light headedness really fucks up a good workout! If I can't work out strong, well.... What's the point then right? Lol!

----------


## Old Duffer

Seated row: 90x15/15/20/20, 90x5/5/5/5/5

Pec deck: 50x15/20/25, 75x20/15+5+5

Smith guillotine press: 95x20/20/20/20

Cable flys ss rope tris: 60x20/20, 50x20/20 ss 60x20/20, 80x20/20

Seated DB OH press ss Ez bar tris: 25sX20/20/20/20 ss 40x20/20/20/20

Side lateral raises: 25sX20/20/20, 20x20, 15x20

100 sit ups: 30/40/30

Weight 219.5

Mrs Duff & I talked more about my need to keep AAS higher in order to not lose all the work I've put in. She doesn't like it much but she understands. My 'drop to trt' will be just test, but high level. I may keep the NPP IN there too just for my knees. A

Again all is well. I'm old. I'm tired. One day I will hang it up... But not yet

Btw: we finally played with that 'other' gal. After giving each of them a good tongue lashing, I worked them both to a nice wet lather with dueling vibrators. One in each hand:-) That was a new one. Wet fun

----------


## charger69

Geez- I wish I had your punishments. LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Seated row: 90x15/15/20/50, 90x5/5/5/5/5
> 
> Pec deck: 50x15/20/25, 75x20/15+5+5
> 
> Smith guillotine press: 95x20/20/20/20
> 
> Cable flys ss rope tris: 60x20/20, 50x20/20 ss 60x20/20, 80x20/20
> 
> Seated DB OH press ss Ez bar tris: 25sX20/20/20/20 ss 40x20/20/20/20
> ...


Wtf!!! One in each hand!?!? That’s so awesome!!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Wtf!!! One in each hand!?!? That’s so awesome!!


Better than meth! You should try it :-)

----------


## Old Duffer

Gym time once a week is depressing. I'm so much smaller. And weaker. :-p

Machine row: 90x15/15, 130x20/20, 130x5/5/5/5/5

Wide cable lat down: 80x15/15/15/15/20

Cable row: 80x15/15/15/15

Lat pullover ss cable bicep: 100x15/15/15/15 ss 80x15/15/15/15

Face pull ss rope bicep: 100x20, 80x20/20/20 ss 80x20, 60x20/20/20

Cable reverse pec: 80x20, 60x20/18/18

Upright cable rows: 80x15/15/15/15

100 sit ups: 50/30/20

10 min cardio. Weight 221.5

Cruising at 500 test with some winny, T4 & Drol pre workout. Still some times breathless but much improved. I'm gonna sub in EQ & drop the test to lower the E2. Continuing my cut. It's all I can currently do. Lots of cardio. Mrs Duff & myself had a 3 way workout just last night in fact. Very impressed. Mrs Duff had that gal squirming n squirting all by herself. I only stepped in as closer when her arms got tired :-)

----------


## Obs

Wondered where you went

----------


## Old Duffer

> Wondered where you went


I've turned into mini-Obs. Repairing roads, sawing n splitting deadfalls. Pool maintenance. Heat n bug bites! Hard to eat enough n even harder to sacrifice half a day to drive into town for gym.

It's all good tho. I'll have the other half of the year for bulking. Big plans. Sucks how fast it evaporates tho

----------


## Obs

> I've turned into mini-Obs. Repairing roads, sawing n splitting deadfalls. Pool maintenance. Heat n bug bites! Hard to eat enough n even harder to sacrifice half a day to drive into town for gym.
> 
> It's all good tho. I'll have the other half of the year for bulking. Big plans. Sucks how fast it evaporates tho


It comes back in two weeks. 

I have been out of it but damn I got some big shit done since sunday. 

We will get time soon. 
It sucks but look at all we grt accomplished

----------


## Old Duffer

> It comes back in two weeks. 
> 
> I have been out of it but damn I got some big shit done since sunday. 
> 
> We will get time soon. 
> It sucks but look at all we grt accomplished


Truth brother. Can't say I'm not enjoying the extra-curriculars up here at the nudist ranch! Mrs Duff is happy n she then makes me happy ;-)

----------


## charger69

Im almost your weight now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> I’m almost your weight now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We both know weight is just a number

I've always packed extra fluff. Always. Didn't care. Never seen my abs either. At least not in 40 years

----------


## Obs

> I’m almost your weight now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it under control lard ass!

----------


## Old Duffer

Yesterday cals 2030 carbs 166 fat 74 protein 168g

Ham curls: 90x15/15, 100x15/15/15

Wide Hmr leg press: 360x20/20, 360x5/5/5/5/5, 360x5/5/5/5/5

Narrow leg press: 270x20/20, 270x5/5/5/5/5, 270x5/5/5/5/5

Hmr press calf raises: 270x20/20, 225x25/25

Para rocker leg press: 180x15/15/15/15

Leg extensions: 110x20/20, 110x5/6/5/5/5, 110x5/5/5/5/5

100 sit ups: 45/35/20

10 min cardio

Weight 221.5 :-(

I've officially entered the 'normal old guy' zone. At the peak of my training I can consume 4000 cals and not gain fat. As a normal guy I can't lose weight at 2000 cals! 

All this relaxing summer fun is almost not worth it! Lol

----------


## Old Duffer

On the road to my big gig. 8+ hrs. Mrs Duff will be flashing titties alone the way ;-)

----------


## Obs

> On the road to my big gig. 8+ hrs. Mrs Duff will be flashing titties alone the way ;-)


Friggin kids being wild

----------


## Old Duffer

No one worthy of flashing but Mrs Duff looked sooo hot at the gig! :-)

Hmr preacher curl: 50x12, 85x12, 110x8, 120x7, 85x12

Alt Db curl: 20sX10 slow, 25x8. 30x6, 40x3- so weak

V bar tri: 120x15, 150x15/15/15 all slow

Uh cable tri: 100x12, 80x15/15/15

Uh wrist curl: 40x15, 50x15/15/15

Slight incline smith press: 65x15, 95x15/15/15/15

Ladder push ups: 20/16/10

Side lat raises: 20sX20/20/20/20

I've lost so much. Think the slin got ahead of me a bit toward the end n had to call it early. No cable flys.

Weight happily 217.5

Still need more off tho. Final push. Need more cardio n less carbs!

----------


## Obs

Missed a lot.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Missed a lot.


I miss you too, brother 










😮

----------


## Old Duffer

So... Ive been sitting here, contemplating how to do this... this reintroduction 

Im gonna start with a huge apology. Im sorry I quit on you all. Im sorry I dropped off the radar like I did. 

Once I decided that I was done, that absolutely everything was working against my further progress and half-assing it was a slow, shrinking death I couldnt come back here. It hurt too much.

But the year off was not without benefits. I got a needed detox. I got a less scared wife. I solidified our positions at the nudist resort. Stabilized our retirement finances. Got off my prostate meds. Shifted from the Swing Community (which come to find out Wifee was not all in as I believed) to the Kink community which we were thoroughly enjoying... until da Rona reared her ugly head and shut down everything in this liberal state of mine

So why am I back? I miss my friends here. Mrs. Duff booked us on a swingers cruise with some kink friends 14 months from now. Im old and fat again. I have inventory leftovers. Im buying/bought home gym equipment (its the best I can do as long as we live where we do) and Im not ready to be done yet!

----------


## charger69

> So... Ive been sitting here, contemplating how to do this... this reintroduction 
> 
> Im gonna start with a huge apology. Im sorry I quit on you all. Im sorry I dropped off the radar like I did. 
> 
> Once I decided that I was done, that absolutely everything was working against my further progress and half-assing it was a slow, shrinking death I couldnt come back here. It hurt too much.
> 
> But the year off was not without benefits. I got a needed detox. I got a less scared wife. I solidified our positions at the nudist resort. Stabilized our retirement finances. Got off my prostate meds. Shifted from the Swing Community (which come to find out Wifee was not all in as I believed) to the Kink community which we were thoroughly enjoying... until da Rona reared her ugly head and shut down everything in this liberal state of mine
> 
> So why am I back? I miss my friends here. Mrs. Duff booked us on a swingers cruise with some kink friends 14 months from now. Im old and fat again. I have inventory leftovers. Im buying/bought home gym equipment (its the best I can do as long as we live where we do) and Im not ready to be done yet!


Missed you guys!!! 
Its a good thing your back because Mrs Duff is my good luck charm. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

BTW- you dont need to be using to talk to us!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Missed you guys!!! 
> It’s a good thing your back because Mrs Duff is my good luck charm. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mrs Duff misses you too brother 

Hope you’ve figured a way to keep working out, what with the shutdowns n all

----------


## Old Duffer

> BTW- you don’t need to be using to talk to us!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... but it helps!

----------


## charger69

> Mrs Duff misses you too brother 
> 
> Hope youve figured a way to keep working out, what with the shutdowns n all


2020 has been terrible to me, but I am back and going to give 2021 hell!
Hopefully health issues are done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Mrs Duff misses you too brother 
> 
> Hope youve figured a way to keep working out, what with the shutdowns n all


It is funny, I was just wondering about you about a week ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> It is funny, I was just wondering about you about a week ago. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s super weird! I was wondering about myself also!!! 

... probably from a hot tub with some naked ladies

----------


## Old Duffer

> Hopefully health issues are done. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mrs. Duff wants to know “what health issues?”

----------


## tarmyg

Good to see you. Hope you stick around.

----------


## charger69

> Mrs. Duff wants to know what health issues?


I had two infections that had to be surgically removed. I also had cancer of the thyroid. Thyroid removed and I am fine now. It was caught by accident. I am operating at 100% now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Welcome back, there’s been some “renovations” while you were on hiatus.

Glad to see you back

----------


## Old Duffer

> I had two infections that had to be surgically removed. I also had cancer of the thyroid. Thyroid removed and I am fine now. It was caught by accident. I am operating at 100% now. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks! But glad all is well now

----------


## Lowlyf

Did we get any after shots in this thread? I've gone through the whole lot to no avail. Wondering if I missed them? How'd you go on this cycle mate?

----------

